# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Πόσο πληρώνετε για το πακέτο σας

## nikosnikolakis

και τι περιλαμβάνει;

Για να έχουμε μια εικόνα που μπορούν να φτάσουν οι τιμές

----------


## dreamkey

VDSL 50Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες + 240’ επιπλέον προς κινητά (600’ σύνολο) με 31€.

----------


## paanos

Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 300 κινητά + 60 διεθνή + 50Mbps 26€ χωρίς κινητό.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 300 κινητά + 60 διεθνή + 50Mbps 26€ χωρίς κινητό.


Πώς το πήρες αυτό;
Ζήτησε η μητέρα μου προχθές αναβάθμιση και της ζήτησαν 31-32€...Μόλις το άκουσε το έκλεισε χωρίς καν να ρωτήσει περαιτέρω...

----------


## paanos

Είμαι στην Vodafone 10+ χρόνια, τον τελευταίο χρόνο είχα και VDSL με 34€ (μετατροπή από ADSL χωρίς να λήξει η δέσμευση), όταν έληξε ζήτησα προσφορά και μου είπαν 27. Συμφώνησα και ο λογαριασμός έρχεται για κάποιο λόγο στα 26€. Δεν με ενοχλεί  :Razz:

----------


## theopan

50Mbps, απεριόριστα εθνικά σταθερά, 360 λεπτά συνολικά για διεθνή σταθερά στις 45 χώρες+Ελληνικά κινητά, 25,99€ (χωρίς να έχω κινητό στη Vodafone).

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Το συμβόλαιο της μητέρας μου ανανεώθηκε το Νοέμβριο. Αν ζητήσει εκ νέου ανανέωση και μετατροπή σε VDSL θα της δώσουν κάτι καλύτερο από τα 31€ που της είπαν;

----------


## paanos

Όχι, πρέπει να λήξει πρώτα. Ίσως να έχουν καλύτερη προσφορά για 3play ώστε με τα ίδια να έχει και τηλεόραση, δίνουν σε μερικούς πελάτες.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Καμιά τιμούλα για 100 ή 200 mbps ;

- - - Updated - - -

Δίνω 30,40 ευρω για VDSL 50/5, απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικά και κάποια λεπτά (120, νομιζω) προς κινητά. Ψάχνομαι για 100/10 με κανα 35αρι ευρω ή (κατά προτίμηση) για 200/20 με 40 ευρω. Πρώην συνδρομητής Cyta Hellas.

----------


## prometheas

Δύσκολα. Η Wind μου είχε δώσει πρόσφατα την 100-άρα στα 34 Ευρώ τελική αλλά δεν το προχώρησα για άσχετους λόγους...
Δεν ξέρω αν η Vodafone μπορεί να κατέβει στις τιμές αυτές αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να ρωτήσεις

----------


## psyxakias

€28.16/μήνα

Σταθερό: ADSL έως 24 Mbps + απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά + 360' κινητά/διεθνή
Κινητό: 3000' προς σταθερά/κινητά + 3000 SMS + 6GB data + 2 έξτρα sim για διαμοιρασμό data σε tablet
Αναβάθμιση (όταν αποκτήσω διαθεσιμότητα): VDSL 50 Mbps με +€3.44 ή VDSL 100 Mbps με +€7.44

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Δύσκολα. Η Wind μου είχε δώσει πρόσφατα την 100-άρα στα 34 Ευρώ τελική αλλά δεν το προχώρησα για άσχετους λόγους...
> Δεν ξέρω αν η Vodafone μπορεί να κατέβει στις τιμές αυτές αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να ρωτήσεις


Έχει μπει ο Ταχυδρομικός μου Κώδικας (αλλά όχι η οδός μου) στην επιδότηση του super fast broadband (σσ. μείον 13 ευρω το μήνα). Eχω 24μηνο συμβόλαιο με (πρώην) Cyta Hellas που λήγει σε 7 μηνες (εχουν περάσει οι 17).  Η 50αρα μου φυσάει και αποδίδει 24/7 στο φουλ (κατεβάζω σταθερά με 5,5 MB/sec και ανεβάζω με 550 KB/sec) και ακόμη και όταν χρησιμοποιώ ό,τι εχω (ταυτόχρονο streaming 4k στο Νetflix, 1080p streaming από Android Box και ανεβοκατεβασμα torrents συν σερφαρισμα από ΔΥΟ υπολογιστες ταυτόχρονα), η γραμμή ούτε που "βήχει". Για να την δοκιμασω αρκετά ώστε να την στρεσάρω, πρέπει να αγοράσω κι άλλο bandwidth hungry hardware  :Razz:  .

Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους, το σημερινο ενδιαφέρον μου για 200άρα (ή εστω 100αρα) είναι πιο πολύ για λόγους περιεργειας (είμαι Μηχανικός Δικτύων) παρά για αντικειμενικές υπαρκτές ανάγκες.

Μετά βέβαια διάβασα αυτό:


> €28.16/μήνα
> 
> Σταθερό: ADSL έως 24 Mbps + απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά + 360' κινητά/διεθνή
> Κινητό: 3000' προς σταθερά/κινητά + 3000 SMS + 6GB data + 2 έξτρα sim για διαμοιρασμό data σε tablet
> Αναβάθμιση (όταν αποκτήσω διαθεσιμότητα): VDSL 50 Mbps με +€3.44 ή VDSL 100 Mbps με +€7.44


SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY


Δείξε μου πού υπογραφω και θα υπογράψω πιο γρήγορα από οσο υπογράφουν ο Τζίφρας και ο Μητσοτάκης τα Μνημόνια.

 :Cool:

----------


## ThReSh

> €28.16/μήνα
> 
> Σταθερό: ADSL έως 24 Mbps + απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά + 360' κινητά/διεθνή
> Κινητό: 3000' προς σταθερά/κινητά + 3000 SMS + 6GB data + 2 έξτρα sim για διαμοιρασμό data σε tablet
> Αναβάθμιση (όταν αποκτήσω διαθεσιμότητα): VDSL 50 Mbps με +€3.44 ή VDSL 100 Mbps με +€7.44


Διαθέσιμες τιμές για "όλους" ή για εργαζομένους ξέρω γω?  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ελα ντε. Εδώ και ώρα πετάω 50ευρα στην οθόνη μου, αλλά δε βλέπω πρόοδο.



 :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Για όσους...

*Spoiler:*




			...το πίστεψαν.  :Crazy:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Too good to be true, που λέει και μια ψυχή.

 :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

Η τιμή είναι ρεαλιστική για το κομμάτι του κινητού (λίγο πιο κάτω για την ακρίβεια), χωρίς σταθερό, αλλά είπα να σας ιντριγκάρω βάζοντας και σταθερή γραμμή.  :Laughing:

----------


## paanos

Μια παρόμοια προσφορά είχα από Wind χωρίς τις 2 κάρτες και με 1500' από το κινητό μου, με 35€. Προσφορές υπάρχουν, πρέπει να τις ψάξετε βαθιά  :Razz:

----------


## OnAl3rt

24Mbps +250' σταθερά +30' κινητά + Δορυφορικό ΟΤΕ ΤV Family Pack, με 39€. (Τελικό ποσό με φόρους φυσικά).

----------


## Rohas

VDSL 50/5 - 360' κινητά & διεθνή αστικά 24 χώρες  - hol tv = 33€

----------


## theopan

> Μια παρόμοια προσφορά είχα από Wind χωρίς τις 2 κάρτες και με 1500' από το κινητό μου, με 35€. Προσφορές υπάρχουν, πρέπει να τις ψάξετε βαθιά





> 24Mbps +250' σταθερά +30' κινητά + Δορυφορικό ΟΤΕ ΤV Family Pack, με 39€. (Τελικό ποσό με φόρους φυσικά).


Μπράβο και στους δυό σας αλλά είμαστε στον τομέα της Vodafone και άρα μιλάμε αποκλειστικά για προσφορές Vodafone.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Έχω το dp ευέλικτο 300 και μου έκαναν την κλασική προσφορά για vdsl 50+απεριόριστα σταθερά +360' προς κινητά και διεθνή με 26 €.

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν δίνουν το 30αρι μπας και πέσει λίγο η τιμή (ναι ξέρω, είμαι πλεονέκτης!)  :Very Happy:

----------


## paanos

30αρι δίνουν μόνο από ΑΚ ή από καμπίνα Vodafone / Wind.

----------


## to Pontiki

> 30αρι δίνουν μόνο από ΑΚ ή από καμπίνα Vodafone / Wind.


Νομίζω μόνο από ΑΚ και καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Από τις δικές τους δίνουν από 50 και πάνω. Και γω από καμπίνα Vodafone παίρνω και δίνει μόνο 50 και 100.

----------


## mondeo

Vodafone One Net 50.
50άρα Vdsl, απεριόριστα σταθερά. 400' σε κινητά, απεριόριστα ενδοεταιρικά.
30€ από HRS, όχι από Vodafone απ' ευθείας.

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

Είμαι συνδρομητής CYTA εδώ και επτά χρόνια,  τώρα μετά την εξαγορά δεχόμαστε τηλεφωνικές πιέσεις για νέο συμβόλαιο με την Vodafone.
Έχω ADSL  μέχρι 10 πιάνει + (δωρεάν αστικά)  στα 23 Ε, και έξω από την πόρτα μου υπάρχουν τα νέα κουτιά οπτικών ινών.  
Χθες μου είπαν τηλεφωνικά  ότι παγίωσαν την τιμή του χαμηλότερου πακέτου οπτικών ινών σε 28.50 Ε 

Δεν εμπιστεύομαι την Vodafone, μηδενική υποστήριξη σε θέματα πόρτες διέλευσης δικτύου, επιθετικοί με εισπρακτικές εταιρίες να ασκούν πιέσεις για δίμηνη καθυστέρηση.

Η Wind είναι για μένα επίσης πεθαμένη, έπειτα από την αυθαίρετη αναπροσαρμογή κόστους συνδέσεων Q card.

Ίσως να εμπιστευόμουν την Cosmote (λόγο συνεργασιών με ταχύτερων διεθνών δικτύων) και Low-Ping, εάν το πακέτο δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 25~26 Ε.

----------


## daskalos

VDSL 50/5 - 360' κινητά & διεθνή αστικά 24 χώρες 22 ευρω με κινητο στην vodafone

----------


## civil

Ειμαι στην WIND πανω απο 15 χρονια αλλα τωρα ψαχνω .....
Ιντερνετ VDSL 50, απεριοριστα εθνικα, προς εθνικα κινητα   300' και 1500' προς κινητα Wind/Q  στα 30€.
2 Κινητα, εμενα και της συζυγου: απεριοριστα με το σταθερο, 150' προς κινητα το 1ο κινητο, απεριοριστα με το σταθερο και 300' προς κινητα για το 2ο κινητο με 24 Ευρω.
Το προγραμμα των κινητων ληγει τωρα και μου το πανε στα 33 ευρω με αναβαθμιση χρονου ομιλιας (δεν το χρειαζομαι) και περισσοτερα data (1ΓΒ/2ΓΒ αντιστοιχα).
Αν ζητησω ολα πακετο μεταφορα σε Voda τι λετε να πουνε???

----------


## geoav

Vodafone TV με : Απεριόριστη σταθερή τηλεφωνία & 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες & 50 Mbps Internet & Vodafone TV Sports+ στα 39,70 . Χωρις κινητο Voda

----------


## drain

Μου έδωσαν προσφορά ανανέωσης για VDSL 50 σταθερά Ελλάδας + 300' προς κινητά 29 ευρώ/μήνα με 24μηνο συμβόλαιο (δηλαδή όσα ήδη πληρώνω για το πρώτο 24μηνο του VDSL 50 που λήγει σε ένα μήνα). Είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τις ταχύτητες, είναι καρφωμένες στα 5/50.
Ζήτησα προσφορά για  αναβάθμιση σε VDSL 100 και έδωσαν: το VDSL 100άρι και σταθερά Ελλάδας και 360' σε κινητά + χώρες εξωτερικού 37,60 /μήνα με 24μηνο συμβόλαιο. 
Ρούτερ έχω το Vodafone ZTE ZXHN H367N.
Το σκέφτομαι.. Να προχωρήσω σε αναβάθμιση 10/100? (εννοώ η τιμή για 100άρι είναι ΟΚ?)
Θα τα πιάνει η γραμμή μου? 

Link Status Connect
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4998/49993 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 49271/89471 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31/19.9 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 12.5/12 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 13.2/0.1 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/483
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10
INP(Up/Down) 0/2
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 750/0
AnnexType AnnexB

----------


## paanos

Έχει ήδη vectoring, άρα δεν νομίζω να ανέβει αλλο το attainable, άρα 100αρι ολόκληρο δύσκολο. Ίσως να πετυχεις καλύτερη τιμή στο 50αρι, εκεί στα 26€ είναι το ελάχιστο που το δίνουν.

----------


## drain

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το υποψιαζόμουν ότι το πλήρες 100άρι δύσκολα θα το πιάσει (attainable 89-90).

----------


## theopan

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το υποψιαζόμουν ότι το πλήρες 100άρι δύσκολα θα το πιάσει (attainable 89-90).


Τα 90Mbps όμως είναι 40 ολόκληρα Mbps πάνω από τα 50. Και το ακόμα σημαντικότερο -για πολλούς- τα 10Mbps του upload της "100άρας" είναι διπλάσια από τα 5Mbps της 50άρας. Κάποιος που χρειάζεται 100άρα εννοείται λοιπόν ότι πηγαίνει σε αυτήν ακόμα και με attainable όχι 90 αλλά ακόμα και 80 και 70.

----------


## gllafas

καποτε στο Myaccount μποορουσες να δεις τι προσφορες ενεργες υπαρχουν για εμας τους υφισταμενους πελατες.τωρα πλεον δεν ισχυει αυτο.
ολες οι τιμες στο site της voda αναφερονται σε νεες ενεργοποιησεις. ρωταω επειδη τωρα πληρωνω 26,04€ για το 50αρι και θα με ενδιεφερε αν υπηρχε καποια προσφορα για 100αρι σε υφισταμενο πελατη.

----------


## georgep138

Από δικές της καμπίνες, σε ποιες περιπτώσεις δίνει η Vodafone, VDSL 200 Mbps ?

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

> Και το ακόμα σημαντικότερο -για πολλούς- τα 10Mbps του upload της "100άρας" είναι διπλάσια από τα 5Mbps της 50άρας.


Το θέμα upload με απασχολεί και εμένα ως διαχειριστή και ιδιοκτήτη Blog. 
Όμως από την στιγμή που διέγραψα ως προτεραιότητα, την σχέση μου με Βίντεο Uploads στο Youtube τα 10Mbps ΔΕΝ τα θεωρώ σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δένεσαι με 24αρια (Μήνες) ακριβά συμβόλαια, εάν δεν χρησιμοποιείς την γραμμή για παραγωγική - επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Έκανα σήμερα μετατροπή της 24άρας σε 50άρα
+ απεριόριστα σταθερά Ελλάδας
+ 360' προς κινητά / σταθερά εξωτερικού
+ τηλεόραση
+ παιδικά
+ αθλητικά

στα 31.72€ αν πληρώνω on-line

Τιμή για νέες συνδέσεις: 39.95€
Επίσημη τιμή: 50.40€

Κάθε υπάλληλος έδινε άλλη τιμή.
Δοκίμασα 5-6 φορές μέχρι να πιάσω την κατώτατη.

----------


## hoannis

Σε ποιο τηλέφωνο δοκίμασες;

----------


## paanos

Δοκίμασε εκτός από την εξυπηρέτηση της Vodafone και το 2313081850. Είναι εξωτερικός συνεργάτης και με καλούν πολύ συχνά για προσφορά σε σταθερό που έχει ήδη συμβόλαιο σε ισχύ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μόλις αναβαθμισα σε 100αρα με 31,50 ευρω με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα και 360 λεπτα προς κινητα/διεθνη. Πριν εδινα 26,50 ευρω για 50αρα συν τις ίδιες κλήσεις. Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι δεν το παζάρεψα, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την τιμή και την αποδοση δικτύου. Θα το κρατησω για 3-4 μηνες και αν παει καλά, θα δω για αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα (εχω attainable 125 mbps σε προφίλ 17a, με attenuation 5 dB όλα κι όλα, οπότε λογικά θα πιάνω 200 με προφίλ 35b) .

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Το πρωι αναβαθμίστηκα σε 110/11 για καποιο λογο. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί;

Στατιστικά γραμμής:



στατιστικά πριν, με 50αρα:



και ενα speedtest με wi-fi μεν,αλλά στην μπάντα των 5 GHz:




 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## ThReSh

Γιατί ζήλεψε ο ΟΤΕ τους υψηλότερους συγχρονισμούς που δίνουν οι Voda/Wind στις δικές τους καμπίνες.  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Θα ναι μόνιμο; Ανήκουμε στη γενιά που ξεκινησε από 384/128 (σσ. αν και προσωπικα ειχα ξεκινησει το 2005 με 512/128 Vivodi shared llu απευθειας, δεν είχα ποτέ 384), οπότε τα 10+1 mbps for free τα εκτιμούμε ιδιαίτερα.

 :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης, βλέπω ότι ειμαι σε προφιλ 17a:


xDSL
Λειτουργία xDSL	VDSL2-17A


μπορώ να ζητησω να με γυρισουν σε 35b ;

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι λογικά, απλά γίνεται σταδιακά. Σε άλλο topic έχουμε δει τέτοια αύξηση στο Περιστέρι που έχει επίσης καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα σε αλλάξουν αλλά και να σε άλλαζαν ο τρέχον ρυθμός στα στατιστικά δεν θα ανέβει, μόνο ο μέγιστος.

----------


## theopan

> Θα ναι μόνιμο; Ανήκουμε στη γενιά που ξεκινησε από 384/128 (σσ. αν και προσωπικα ειχα ξεκινησει το 2005 με 512/128 Vivodi shared llu απευθειας, δεν είχα ποτέ 384), οπότε τα 10+1 mbps for free τα εκτιμούμε ιδιαίτερα.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης, βλέπω ότι ειμαι σε προφιλ 17a:
> 
> 
> ...


Από 14400*bps* ξεκινήσαμε, πήγαμε στα 28800 και 33600 bps και μεταπηδήσαμε στα 256/128Kbps (vivodi). Για αρχή μόνο αυτά. Προφανώς ακόμα κι εσύ είσαι πιο ...νέος. Κάποιοι άλλοι είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν καν τι μονάδες μέτρησης είναι αυτές που έγραψα.  :Razz: 
17a είναι το προφίλ για έως 100Mbps vdsl. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος και πιθανότατα δεν είναι καν εφικτό να ζητήσεις και να πάρεις 35b. Οι συγχρονισμοί πλέον είναι αυξημένοι σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις. Το έκαναν προφανώς για να εξαλείψουν το overhead και να φτάσει η πραγματική την "εμπορική" ταχύτητα οπότε να γλυτώσουν από τις "γκρίνιες".

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Από 14400*bps* ξεκινήσαμε, πήγαμε στα 28800 και 33600 bps και μεταπηδήσαμε στα 256/128Kbps (vivodi). Για αρχή μόνο αυτά. Προφανώς ακόμα κι εσύ είσαι πιο ...νέος. Κάποιοι άλλοι είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν καν τι μονάδες μέτρησης είναι αυτές που έγραψα. 
> 17a είναι το προφίλ για έως 100Mbps vdsl. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος και πιθανότατα δεν είναι καν εφικτό να ζητήσεις και να πάρεις 35b. Οι συγχρονισμοί πλέον είναι αυξημένοι σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις. Το έκαναν προφανώς για να εξαλείψουν το overhead και να φτάσει η πραγματική την "εμπορική" ταχύτητα οπότε να γλυτώσουν από τις "γκρίνιες".


Εγώ είχα ρούτερ 33600 bps με γραμμή 14400 !!!

- - - Updated - - -

Νέος πελάτης vdsl από σήμερα κι εγω...όχι ακριβώς εγώ...αλλά τέλος πάντων...

----------


## GregoirX23

Τρελό κομμάτι κάποιες εποχές.. 
Μετά ήρθε το isdn, και μετά αυτό.. 
Και που να ήσουν και σε pcm.. Έδινες αγώνα για να σε βγάλουν.. 
 :Rock On:  
Ε..και εκεί που νομίζαμε ότι με το διπλοκάναλο isdn ήμασταν "θεοί".. Ήρθε τότε η 384 για πρώτη φορά  και τα είδαμε όλα.. Πήγαινε τρένο.. Υπήρχαν βέβαια και τα τότε siemens dslam που η 384 έπαιζε σαν ~512 περίπου.. Νομίζω κλείδωνε πιο πάνω η υπολόγιζε και τη χασούρα από τα overheads.. Μπροστά οι Γερμανοί.. 
Μετά από λίγο καιρό ορισμένοι θα θυμούνται & το τρελό πιτάρισμα που είχε πέσει στα dslam με τα ping να φτάνουν τα 4000ms..   
Στο παρελθόν πάλι.. 
Θυμάμαι κάποτε νομίζω με 20δραχμές; Καθόσουν όλη μέρα στο "λεγόμενο" τότε ίντερνετ.. 
Μετά που έγιναν ψηφιακές οι γραμμές, και για όσο δεν υπήρχαν εναλλακτικοί η το adsl.. Ο γνωστός μοναδικός πάροχος μας έπινε το αίμα με το καλαμάκι κυριολεκτικά.. Με τον επακ & τη χρονοχρέωση..

----------


## xar1s

200Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες 

41,68 ευρώ (από τηλεφωνική προσφορά) 

(Αν και δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη η σύνδεση περιμένω σε 10 εργάσιμες μου είπαν)

----------


## ThReSh

> 200Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες 
> 
> 41,68 ευρώ (από τηλεφωνική προσφορά) 
> 
> (Αν και δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη η σύνδεση περιμένω σε 10 εργάσιμες μου είπαν)


Ωραιότατη τιμή, ελπίζω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2021 να έχει πέσει κάτω από 50 η τιμή καταλόγου και κάτω από 40 η προσφορά.

----------


## xaker

> Το πρωι αναβαθμίστηκα σε 110/11 για καποιο λογο. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί;
> 
> Στατιστικά γραμμής:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213542
> 
> στατιστικά πριν, με 50αρα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213543
> ...


Γεια voithostyrempora2 σε κάλεσαν για προσφορά ή του κάλεσες γιατι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να πάρω σε καλή τιμή

- - - Updated - - -




> 200Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες 
> 
> 41,68 ευρώ (από τηλεφωνική προσφορά) 
> 
> (Αν και δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη η σύνδεση περιμένω σε 10 εργάσιμες μου είπαν)


xar1s σε πήρανε για προσφορά ή τους κάλεσες ο ίδιος;

----------


## xar1s

> Γεια voithostyrempora2 σε κάλεσαν για προσφορά ή του κάλεσες γιατι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να πάρω σε καλή τιμή
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> xar1s σε πήρανε για προσφορά ή τους κάλεσες ο ίδιος;


με κάλεσαν φίλε μου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ναι λογικά, απλά γίνεται σταδιακά. Σε άλλο topic έχουμε δει τέτοια αύξηση στο Περιστέρι που έχει επίσης καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα σε αλλάξουν αλλά και να σε άλλαζαν ο τρέχον ρυθμός στα στατιστικά δεν θα ανέβει, μόνο ο μέγιστος.



Εννοείται ότι δε θα αλλάξει ο συγχρονισμος, λες να μην το ξερω  :Smile:  ; αλλά θ'ανέβει το SNR από τα ~12 dB που είναι τωρα. Ηδη έφαγα τον πρώτο αποσυγχρονισμο μετά από μόλις 5 μερες, όταν με την 50αρα είχα μετρημενους 5 αποσυγχρονισμους σε 26+ μήνες. Όταν κάτι γινεται ~2 φορές το χρόνο, το ανεχεσαι. Οταν γινεται καθε βδομαδα, ξεκιναει να γίνεται τουλάχιστον ενοχλητικο και με το αναμενομενα αυξανόμενο crosstalk τα επόμενα χρόνια, θα γίνει πραγματικό πρόβλημα, αφού χρησιμοποιώ τηλεφωνια VoIP (αρκετά) και streaming (πάρα πολύ). Τί χάνει η Vodafone αν με γυρισε σε 35b ;



Off Topic


		*τρέχων   :Cool: 






> Από 14400*bps* ξεκινήσαμε, πήγαμε στα 28800 και 33600 bps και μεταπηδήσαμε στα 256/128Kbps (vivodi). Για αρχή μόνο αυτά. Προφανώς ακόμα κι εσύ είσαι πιο ...νέος. Κάποιοι άλλοι είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν καν τι μονάδες μέτρησης είναι αυτές που έγραψα. 
> 17a είναι το προφίλ για έως 100Mbps vdsl. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος και πιθανότατα δεν είναι καν εφικτό να ζητήσεις και να πάρεις 35b. Οι συγχρονισμοί πλέον είναι αυξημένοι σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις. Το έκαναν προφανώς για να εξαλείψουν το overhead και να φτάσει η πραγματική την "εμπορική" ταχύτητα οπότε να γλυτώσουν από τις "γκρίνιες".


Θρυλικέ theopan και παλαι ποτέ συναγωνιστή στη Vivodi, προσωπικά ξεκινησα το 1999 να εχω Internet, όταν πήρα το κλασικο Plato PC από Πουλιάδη (RIP) με Intel Pentium III στα 450 MHz και αυτό επειδή είχα πάρει 17 στην Πληροφορική στο πρώτο τριμηνο της Α' Γυμνασίου και ειχαν θορυβηθει οι γονείς μου με το 17αρι, αναμεσα σε μόνο 20αρια και 3-4 19αρια  :Razz:  . Το πρώτο μου modemάκι ήταν στα 56 kbps, οπότε εισαι πράγματι πιο παλιά σειρά. 

Ως προς το λόγο, εξηγησα ακριβως από πάνω ότι θα προσθεσει στην σταθερότητα της γραμμής. Παρακολουθω τη γραμμη καθημερινα, ενώ πριν εμπαινα στο interface μια φορά το 10ημερο και βγαλε. Με το ΖΤΕ ειχα φτάσει uptime και συγχρονισμο 200+ μέρες.

- - - Updated - - -




> 200Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες 
> 
> 41,68 ευρώ (από τηλεφωνική προσφορά) 
> 
> (Αν και δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη η σύνδεση περιμένω σε 10 εργάσιμες μου είπαν)


Δεν είναι κακή τιμή, αλλά ερχόμενος από διπλασιασμό ταχυτητας (50 mbps ---> 100 mbps) με +5 ευρω (από 26 ευρω στα 31), θα ηθελα να αναβαθμιστω μεσα στο 2020 στη 200αρα με ~35 ευρω το μηνα. Κλασικα 24μηνο συμβόλαιο;




> Γεια voithostyrempora2 σε κάλεσαν για προσφορά ή του κάλεσες γιατι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να πάρω σε καλή τιμή


Έβαλα το τηλέφωνό μου στη φόρμα εδώ και με κάλεσαν. Γράφει ότι ειναι επίσημος συναεργατης της Vodafone. Ρωτησα για αναβαθμιση, αλλά δήλωσαν αναρμόδιοι, καθως για αναβαθμίσεις κάνει προσφορές μόνο η ίδια η επίσημη Vodafone, μου ειπαν και με παρεπεμψαν να παρω στο 13830 στο τμήμα αναβαθμισεων. Ψιλοβαρεθηκα και το αφησα, αλλά λίγες ωρες αργότερα με κάλεσαν από Vodafone (προφανώς ενημερωθηκε για την κληση μου και αφού δεν πήρα εγω, πήραν αυτοί) για να μου προτείνουν απευθειας ανανέωση στα 100 mbps με ~31 ευρώ. Καταλαβα ότι έπαιρνε παζάρι, αλλα η αλήθεια ειναι ότι ντράπηκα να κάνω παζάρι με τέτοια τιμή, αφού στο μυαλό μου ειχα να ζητησω οτιδηποτε κάτω από 35 ευρώ και αυτοί μου εδωσαν απευθειας ~31 ευρω (heads up στη Vodafone: ακόμη και 34,90 ευρω να μου λέγατε, θα το δεχόμουν μάλλον αμέσως  :Razz:  ). Ο λόγος ειναι ότι μέχρι το Δεκέμβρη είχα Cyta 50 mbps με 30 ευρω το μηνα, από Δεκεμβρη μας εκαναν και επίσημα Vodafone, ρίχνοντας από μόνοι τους την τιμη στα 26 ευρω (τί φάση; ), οπότε εχοντας τόσο καιρο 50αρα στα 30 ευρω, περιμενα η 100αρα να παει ~35 ευρώ  :Cool: . Η 50αρα εδώ ειναι 27,30 ευρω (σσ. δεν εχει τιμές για 100αρα και 200αρα), αλλά γράφει οτι αν θες καλύτερη τιμη, να ζητησεις να σε καλέσουν. Το θελουν το παζάρι τους  :Razz: .


ΥΓ. Δώστε λίγο upload ρε τσιγκούνηδες.

- - - Updated - - -

Καπου εδώ τριγυρω ειχα πετυχει εναν αριθμο Θεσσαλονίκης or something, που είναι εξωτερικοι συνεργάτες  της Vodafone και κάνουν ακόμα καλύτερες τιμές. Δεν το εκανα bookmark και τον εχασα. Ας πρόσεχα. Τον θυμαται κανείς;

----------


## xaker

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, μηπώς εννοείς το 2313081850 ήταν στη 2η σελίδα εδω σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εννοείς εδώ. Μάλλον ναι. Κάνε μια δοκιμή να μας πεις. Ρωτα για 100αρα και 200αρα αν δε βαριεσαι  :Smile:  .

(πωπω, ώρες ωρες νομιζω ότι τυφλώνομαι  :Cool:  )

- - - Updated - - -




> 200Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες 
> 
> 41,68 ευρώ (από τηλεφωνική προσφορά) 
> 
> (Αν και δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη η σύνδεση περιμένω σε 10 εργάσιμες μου είπαν)


Με το καλό η ενεργοποίηση. Μπορεις να μας ποσταρεις στατιστικα από την 50αρα τωρα και από την 200αρα όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεις; αν δε βαριεσαι  :Razz: .

----------


## paanos

Αυτό το 2310 με έπαιρνε συχνά και μου έδινε την 100αρα με 31€ χωρίς κινητό. Δοκιμάστε μήπως έχουν καλύτερη προσφορά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τί χάνει η Vodafone αν με γυρισε σε 35b ;


Παίζει να μην είναι τσάμπα το αίτημα για κάτι τέτοιο αν είναι σε καμπίνα άλλου παρόχου.

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα, πήρα αρχικά στη βόνταφον στο 2106702610 έλεγε στο site ότι πέρνεις αν θές προσφορά. Πήρα αλλά δεν βγήκε κάποια άκρη βάση διεύθυνσης η τηλεφώνου μου είπε ο υπάλληλος θα το προωθήσει στο τμήμα των αναβαθμίσεων και θα με πάρουν πίσω για ενημέρωση.
Μέτα απο κάποια ώρα δε ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο με πήρε το νούμερο που λέμε πιο πάνω 2313081850 να μου κάνει προσφορά για 24αρι αλλα με τηλεοραση τους είπα ότι δε με ενδιαφέρει το κομμάτι της τηλεόρασης και αν μπορούν να μου δώσουν κάποια προσφορά για αναβάθμιση για vdsl(εφόσων βγαίνει ενεργό) μου είπε και αυτός ο υπάλληλος ότι θα το δεί και θα επικοινωνήσει. Για να δούμε λοιπόν θα πάρω καμιά καλή προσφορά.

----------


## xar1s

> Εννοείς εδώ. Μάλλον ναι. Κάνε μια δοκιμή να μας πεις. Ρωτα για 100αρα και 200αρα αν δε βαριεσαι  .
> 
> (πωπω, ώρες ωρες νομιζω ότι τυφλώνομαι  )
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Με το καλό η ενεργοποίηση. Μπορεις να μας ποσταρεις στατιστικα από την 50αρα τωρα και από την 200αρα όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεις; αν δε βαριεσαι .


να σε καλά! :Smile:  απο την 50αρα

----------


## GregoirX23

> να σε καλά! απο την 50αρα


Αυτό θα μπει μπελαλίδικη σελίδα ρούτερ.. Τι στατιστικό να πρωτοκοιτάξεις.. :Razz:

----------


## bill27

Καλησπερα και ευχομαι  υγεια σε ολους,εχω vf triple play με τα αθλητικα+adsl εως 24+300'σε κινητα+ απεριοριστα σταθερα και μεχρι τωρα πληρωνα 31.82€,πηρα τηλεφωνο στο cs για να ρωτησω για ανανεωση μιας και το συμβολαιο πλησιαζει στην ληξη(τελη Ιουλιου ληγει) και μου προτειναν το ιδιο πακετο που εχω τωρα +τον καινουργιο αποκωδηκοποιητη στα 29,70€ ,διαφορετικα αν δεν θελω τον αποκωδ. 1€ μειον δλδ στα 28,74€.
Ειμαι σε διλλημα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω,και επισης παιζει τιποτα αλλο ποιο φθηνο απο αυτο η τζαμπα ο κοπος για 1-2 € επιπλεον μειωση?

----------


## xar1s

> να σε καλά! απο την 50αρα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213831Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213832


Λοιπόν σήμερα ήρθε και η 200αρα σύνδεσα και το παλιό μου modem-router να αναλάβει το wifi και το εκλεισα απο το Η300s

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Καλησπερα και ευχομαι  υγεια σε ολους,εχω vf triple play με τα αθλητικα+adsl εως 24+300'σε κινητα+ απεριοριστα σταθερα και μεχρι τωρα πληρωνα 31.82€,πηρα τηλεφωνο στο cs για να ρωτησω για ανανεωση μιας και το συμβολαιο πλησιαζει στην ληξη(τελη Ιουλιου ληγει) και μου προτειναν το ιδιο πακετο που εχω τωρα +τον καινουργιο αποκωδηκοποιητη στα 29,70€ ,διαφορετικα αν δεν θελω τον αποκωδ. 1€ μειον δλδ στα 28,74€.
> Ειμαι σε διλλημα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω,και επισης παιζει τιποτα αλλο ποιο φθηνο απο αυτο η τζαμπα ο κοπος για 1-2 € επιπλεον μειωση?


Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος από το πακέτο και καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου, ανανέωσε, μια χαρά τιμή είναι. Προσωπικά, για 1-2 ευρώ και αν θα τα κατάφερνα κιόλας, δεν θα έσπαγα τα .....νεύρα μου.

----------


## paanos

> Ειμαι σε διλλημα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω,και επισης παιζει τιποτα αλλο ποιο φθηνο απο αυτο η τζαμπα ο κοπος για 1-2 € επιπλεον μειωση?


Οι νεοι πελάτες το παίρνουν στα 30€, άρα η προσφορά που σου κάνανε είναι τέλεια. Αν έχεις και κινητό το πάγιο πέφτει στα 25€.

----------


## bill27

ευχαριστω παιδια,τελικα συνφωνησα στα 28,70€

----------


## paanos

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θέλεις τον νέο αποκωδικοποιητή; Είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορος από τους παλιούς.

----------


## bill27

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θέλεις τον νέο αποκωδικοποιητή; Είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορος από τους παλιούς.


Με τον καινουργιο τοσο,δεν μου λετε παιδια θα μπορω να βλεπω και τα καναλια της digea?Επισης ποια καναλια θα μπορω να κανω ριπλευ??Τα νοβασπορτς θα μπορω?

----------


## paanos

Μπορείς να βλέπεις τα επίγεια (όσα πιάνει η κεραία σου). Replay μπορείς να κάνεις στα περισσότερα κανάλια, και στα novasports.
Replay δεν μπορείς να κάνεις στα επίγεια.

----------


## nkapsa

Καλημέρα είδα την προσφορά της vodafone σταθερή 360 προς κινητά ίντερνετ 50 και τηλεόραση όλο το πακέτο με τα αθλητικά 37.85 και δελεαστικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι το συμβόλαιο στην cosmote λήγει 5 Ιουλίου. Τι ισχύει εάν φύγω τώρα πόσο θα είναι περίπου το πρόστιμο? Τώρα δίνω 36.50 για σταθερό, προς κινητά 420 λεπτά και ίντερνετ 50. Τι με συμβουλευετε να κάνω?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sdikr

> Καλημέρα είδα την προσφορά της vodafone σταθερή 360 προς κινητά ίντερνετ 50 και τηλεόραση όλο το πακέτο με τα αθλητικά 37.85 και δελεαστικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι το συμβόλαιο στην cosmote λήγει 5 Ιουλίου. Τι ισχύει εάν φύγω τώρα *πόσο θα είναι περίπου το πρόστιμο?* Τώρα δίνω 36.50 για σταθερό, προς κινητά 420 λεπτά και ίντερνετ 50. Τι με συμβουλευετε να κάνω?
> Ευχαριστώ


Θα πρέπει να δεις το συμβόλαιο που έχεις με την cosmote,

----------


## nkapsa

Τελικά πιστεύετε ότι μπορώ να το βρω το πακέτο σε καλύτερη τιμή από 39.95? Που μπορώ να ρωτήσω?

----------


## paanos

Ενδιαφέρεσαι οπωσδήποτε για τα αθλητικά της nova και τα eurosports;

----------


## nkapsa

Ναι για το nova.

----------


## paanos

Δεν πάει πιο χαμηλά. Απλώς θα πληρώσεις το πρόστιμο στην εταιρία που είσαι τώρα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Εννοείται ότι δε θα αλλάξει ο συγχρονισμος, λες να μην το ξερω  ; αλλά θ'ανέβει το SNR από τα ~12 dB που είναι τωρα. Ηδη έφαγα τον πρώτο αποσυγχρονισμο μετά από μόλις 5 μερες, όταν με την 50αρα είχα μετρημενους 5 αποσυγχρονισμους σε 26+ μήνες. Όταν κάτι γινεται ~2 φορές το χρόνο, το ανεχεσαι. Οταν γινεται καθε βδομαδα, ξεκιναει να γίνεται τουλάχιστον ενοχλητικο και με το αναμενομενα αυξανόμενο crosstalk τα επόμενα χρόνια, θα γίνει πραγματικό πρόβλημα, αφού χρησιμοποιώ τηλεφωνια VoIP (αρκετά) και streaming (πάρα πολύ). Τί χάνει η Vodafone αν με γυρισε σε 35b ;


Εφτασα 11+ συνεχομενες μέρες χωρίς disconnect, τελικά μπορεί να μην εχει θεμα. Πάντως μπαινω καθε μερα στο web based interface.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό το 2310 με έπαιρνε συχνά και μου έδινε την 100αρα με 31€ χωρίς κινητό. Δοκιμάστε μήπως έχουν καλύτερη προσφορά.


Άρα τζάπα χάρηκα...

----------


## eki

Μου δίνουνε την 100αρα 29€ αλλά έχω και κινητό Vodafone.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Μου δίνουνε την 100αρα 29€ αλλά έχω και κινητό Vodafone.


στο κινητό έχεις συμβόλαιο ή καρτοκινητό;

----------


## dal_kos

> Μου δίνουνε την 100αρα 29€ αλλά έχω και κινητό Vodafone.


Σε πήρανε τηλέφωνο ή ζήτησες ανανέωση; Είσαι εντός συμβολαίου ή έχει λήξει;

----------


## CptBill

27 ευρώ σε νέα σύνδεση 50αρα.
Βέβαια λόγο απόστασης από καμπίνα συηλγχρονιζω μέγιστο 40mbit. Ξέρετε εάν παίζει κάποια επιπλέον έκπτωση λόγο του μειωμένου συγχρονισμένου?

----------


## Kostinos

> 27 ευρώ σε νέα σύνδεση 50αρα.
> Βέβαια λόγο απόστασης από καμπίνα συηλγχρονιζω μέγιστο 40mbit. Ξέρετε εάν παίζει κάποια επιπλέον έκπτωση λόγο του μειωμένου συγχρονισμένου?


Νομίζω το παρακάτω 
"σε περίπτωση που η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού είναι μικρότερη από 45 Mbps, η Vodafone θα αποζημιώσει τον συνδρομητή με έκπτωση 5% στο ονομαστικό πάγιο του"
https://www.pestaola.gr/vodafone-par...-kai-sto-vdsl/

----------


## eki

> στο κινητό έχεις συμβόλαιο ή καρτοκινητό;





> Σε πήρανε τηλέφωνο ή ζήτησες ανανέωση; Είσαι εντός συμβολαίου ή έχει λήξει;


Το κινητό είναι συμβόλαιο. 

Με πήρανε τηλέφωνο για αναβάθμιση. Είμαι εντός συμβολαίου σε vdsl 50.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Νομίζω το παρακάτω 
> "σε περίπτωση που η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού είναι μικρότερη από 45 Mbps, η Vodafone θα αποζημιώσει τον συνδρομητή με έκπτωση 5% στο ονομαστικό πάγιο του"
> https://www.pestaola.gr/vodafone-par...-kai-sto-vdsl/


Νομίζω ότι αυτό αφορά την ταχύτητα δικτύου, π.χ βλέπε στιγμιαίο μπούκωμα σαν μερικές περιπτώσεις που παρατηρήσαμε τώρα που ήμασταν σπίτι και όχι τη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που όπως λένε είναι έως και εξαρτάται από το χαλκό κλπ κλπ..

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά μάλλον δείχνει να είναι το ανάποδο από αυτό που νόμιζα καθώς αναφέρουν συγκεκριμένα το συγχρονισμό..  :Thinking: 
Από την άλλη 5% δεν το λες και μεγάλη έκπτωση.. Π.χ σε πάγιο 28ε τι αφαιρεί 1,40; Και μέχρι πόσες φορές; 
https://www.in.gr/2017/06/19/tech/fu...o-ti-vodafone/
https://www.digitallife.gr/vodafone-...-45-mbps-87618
Αλήθεια υπάρχει ακόμα αυτή η μείωση;

----------


## paanos

Αυτό δινεται μόνο αν βρεθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση και η ταχύτητα που μπορεί να φτάσει άρα η γραμμή είναι κάτω από 45mbps. Είναι 5% κάθε μήνα στο πάγιο της σταθερής.

----------


## papas68

ΓIA NA AΠOΔEXTEITE THN ΠPOΣΦOPA ΠAPAKAΛOYME ΠATHΣTE https://www.vodafone.gr/........... H ΠPOΣΦOPA ΓIA TON APIΘMO 210....... ΠEPIΛAMBANEI THN YΠHPEΣIA VODAFONE HOME DOUBLE PLAY 100MBPS ME AΠEPIOPIΣTA EΘNIKA ΣTAΘEPA, 360 ΛEΠTA ΠPOΣ EΘNIKA KINHTA KAI ΔIEΘNH ΣTAΘEPA , INTERNET 100 MBPS ΓIA 24MHNEΣ, ME TEΛIKH TIMH (ME OΛA TA EΠIΠPOΣΘETA) 26.70 EYPΩ. ΣTHN TIMH ΔEN ΣYMΠEPIΛAMBANONTAI TYXON EΠIΠΛEON EKΠTΩΣEIΣ ΣYNΔYAΣMOY ME ΣYMBATO KINHTO H E-BILL. H TIMH ENΔEXETAI NA ΔIAΦEPEI ΣTON ΠPΩTO ΛOΓAPIAΣMO ΛOΓΩ THΣ ANAΛOΓIKHΣ XPEΩΣHΣ ΠAΓIOY. H ΠPOΣΦOPA IΣXYEI ΓIA ΠEPIOPIΣMENO XPONIKO ΔIAΣTHMA.EYXAPIΣTOYME ΠOΛY.

----------


## PEPES

> ΓIA NA AΠOΔEXTEITE THN ΠPOΣΦOPA ΠAPAKAΛOYME ΠATHΣTE https://www.vodafone.gr/........... H ΠPOΣΦOPA ΓIA TON APIΘMO 210....... ΠEPIΛAMBANEI THN YΠHPEΣIA VODAFONE HOME DOUBLE PLAY 100MBPS ME AΠEPIOPIΣTA EΘNIKA ΣTAΘEPA, 360 ΛEΠTA ΠPOΣ EΘNIKA KINHTA KAI ΔIEΘNH ΣTAΘEPA , INTERNET 100 MBPS ΓIA 24MHNEΣ, ME TEΛIKH TIMH (ME OΛA TA EΠIΠPOΣΘETA) 26.70 EYPΩ. ΣTHN TIMH ΔEN ΣYMΠEPIΛAMBANONTAI TYXON EΠIΠΛEON EKΠTΩΣEIΣ ΣYNΔYAΣMOY ME ΣYMBATO KINHTO H E-BILL. H TIMH ENΔEXETAI NA ΔIAΦEPEI ΣTON ΠPΩTO ΛOΓAPIAΣMO ΛOΓΩ THΣ ANAΛOΓIKHΣ XPEΩΣHΣ ΠAΓIOY. H ΠPOΣΦOPA IΣXYEI ΓIA ΠEPIOPIΣMENO XPONIKO ΔIAΣTHMA.EYXAPIΣTOYME ΠOΛY.


Την δεχτηκες......εχτες....πολυ καλη προσφορα!!

----------


## papas68

ελπίζω να μην με πάνε σε voip

----------


## daskalos

> ελπίζω να μην με πάνε σε voip


ειχα για πανω απο 2 χρονια 50ρα dsl vodafone.Το σταθερο μου δεν ηταν σε voip.Οταν πριν απο κανενα χρονο αναβαθμιστηκα σε 100ρα το σταθερο μου δυστυχως το κανανε voip

----------


## papas68

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση υπάρχει τρόπος να αρνηθώ και να μην μου το κάνουν voip

----------


## paanos

Όχι. Και στη 50αρα να μείνεις, ργά ή γρήγορα θα γίνει η αλλαγή.

----------


## Black3539

Βλέπω VDSL 50αρες, 25€ και ζηλευω  :Laughing: 
Εγώ με την 30αρα μου πληρώνω 27€, αν ζητήσω να πάω στα 50 θα μου το πάνε άραγε 25€;;
Στο σάιτ πάντως δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 50.

----------


## paanos

Όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου λογικά. Και εγώ για 50αρα πλήρωνα 33€ (αναβάθμιση σε συμβόλαιο 24αρας) και στην ανανέωση το πήρα στα 26.

----------


## daskalos

28 ευρω για 100ρα πληρωνω στην Vodafone

----------


## theopan

> Στο σάιτ πάντως δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 50.


Αν δεν σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 50άρα και άνω, σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένες καμπίνες VDSL στη γειτονιά σου και είσαι σε παλιό καφάο ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορείς να έχεις κάτι καλύτερο από 30άρα από Α/Κ σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## Black3539

> Αν δεν σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 50άρα και άνω, σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένες καμπίνες VDSL στη γειτονιά σου και είσαι σε παλιό καφάο ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορείς να έχεις κάτι καλύτερο από 30άρα από Α/Κ σε αυτή την περίπτωση.


Απο Α/Κ είμαι, αλλα το attainable είναι 35 με fast path και 40 με interleaved, οπότε θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν.

----------


## theopan

Ας έχεις παραπάνω attainable. Η Vodafone δεν παρέχει (εμπορικά) 50άρα από Α/Κ από όσο ξέρω παρά μόνο 30άρα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ας έχεις παραπάνω attainable. Η Vodafone δεν παρέχει (εμπορικά) 50άρα από Α/Κ από όσο ξέρω παρά μόνο 30άρα.


Ναι ε; Λογικό ίσως..

----------


## Black3539

> Ας έχεις παραπάνω attainable. Η Vodafone δεν παρέχει (εμπορικά) 50άρα από Α/Κ από όσο ξέρω παρά μόνο 30άρα.


Εφόσον υπάρχει όμως πακέτο, περίεργο... σαν την Cosmote που δεν δίνει πλέον 30 μου μοιάζει...
Γενικά είναι λιγο διστακτικοί στα VDSL απο Α/Κ. 
Με δυσκολία με έβαλαν σε VDSL γιατί μία τους έβγαζε το σύστημα διαθεσιμότητα και μία όχι, το ίδιο και στο MyAccount. Όταν είδα μια μέρα στο MyAccount διαθεσιμότητα για 30 ΕΤΡΕΞΑ για να ξεκινήσω διαδικασίες, με την τιμή των 27€, αλλα τι να κάνουμε...
Τουλάχιστον περιμένω για FTTH διαθεσιμότητα τώρα, αχ ρε Vodafone με τα συστήματά σου.... :ROFL:

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλά ο οτε & όσοι άλλοι πάροχοι πάνε και δίνουν 50αρια πακέτα από α/κ.. Είναι ολίγον τραγικοί.. Ξέρουμε όλοι πως θα καταλήξει.. Εκτός αν πλέον τα πάγια έχουν έρθει μια η άλλη οπότε.. Ρίχτο και όσο πιάσει.. Το up παίζει να το πιάσει κάποιος.. Το down.. Με 8b κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.. Αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο.. Αν είσαι μεσοτοιχία με το α.κ από την άλλη, αλλάζει..

----------


## Black3539

> Καλά ο οτε & όσοι άλλοι πάροχοι πάνε και δίνουν 50αρια πακέτα από α/κ.. Είναι ολίγον τραγικοί.. Ξέρουμε όλοι πως θα καταλήξει.. Εκτός αν πλέον τα πάγια έχουν έρθει μια η άλλη οπότε.. Ρίχτο και όσο πιάσει.. Το up παίζει να το πιάσει κάποιος.. Το down.. Με 8b κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.. Αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο.. Αν είσαι μεσοτοιχία με το α.κ από την άλλη, αλλάζει..


Καλά εντάξει και βέβαια, φίλος μου στο ίδιο Α/Κ ο ΟΤΕ τον άλλαξε σε 50 και πιάνει 32(Τραγικό) και με πάρα πολλά προβλήματα με τα CRC.
Και δεν μπορεί να κάνει υποβάθμιση γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δεν υποστηρίζει πλέον 30άρια (ΜΕΓΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ)

----------


## galotzas

> 28 ευρω για 100ρα πληρωνω στην Vodafone


Πως τους πετσοκοψες ετσι  ...   :One thumb up:

----------


## paanos

> Καλά εντάξει και βέβαια, φίλος μου στο ίδιο Α/Κ ο ΟΤΕ τον άλλαξε σε 50 και πιάνει 32(Τραγικό) και με πάρα πολλά προβλήματα με τα CRC.
> Και δεν μπορεί να κάνει υποβάθμιση γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δεν υποστηρίζει πλέον 30άρια (ΜΕΓΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ)


Πλέον το 50αρι είναι πιο φθηνό ή έστω στην ίδια τιμή από τα τότε 30αρια.

----------


## daskalos

> Πως τους πετσοκοψες ετσι  ...


θελουν παιχνιδακια,δεν γινεται αλλιως.Ειδικα οταν εχεις και συμβολαιο κινητου στην εταιρια,σηκωνουν παζαρια.

----------


## paanos

Άρα το έχεις στα 30€. Τα 30€ είναι νορμαλ τιμή, την δίνουν πολύ εύκολα.
Τα 26,70€ που είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω (χωρίς κινητό) είναι μια πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## theopan

> Εφόσον υπάρχει όμως πακέτο, περίεργο... σαν την Cosmote που δεν δίνει πλέον 30 μου μοιάζει...
> Γενικά είναι λιγο διστακτικοί στα VDSL απο Α/Κ.


Το 50άρι πακέτο που υπάρχει αφορά σύνδεση από καμπίνα. Γιατί εκεί το ελάχιστο που παρέχει χονδρική ο ΟΤΕ είναι 50Mbps οπότε δεν συμφέρει ούτε τον πελάτη να πληρώνει μόλις και μετά βίας 1-2€ λιγότερα (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μάλλον εκεί είναι το περιθώριο) για να έχει 30άρα, ούτε τη vodafone να μισθώνει 50άρα από τον ΟΤΕ και αν έχει τον πελάτη με "κόφτη" στα 30Mbps. Αντιθέτως έχουν επιλέξει να δίνουν 30άρες (και όχι 50άρες) από Α/Κ γιατί εκεί το dslam είναι δικό τους -άρα κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν- και δεν συμφέρει να καλλιεργούν προσδοκίες στον πελάτη και να εισπράττουν "γκρίνια" όταν δεν πιάνει ούτε καν αυτά τα 30Mbps (είπαμε η παροχή vdsl από Α/Κ είναι άκρως προβληματική κατάσταση και με συνήθως αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα).

----------


## Black3539

> Το 50άρι πακέτο που υπάρχει αφορά σύνδεση από καμπίνα. Γιατί εκεί το ελάχιστο που παρέχει χονδρική ο ΟΤΕ είναι 50Mbps οπότε δεν συμφέρει ούτε τον πελάτη να πληρώνει μόλις και μετά βίας 1-2€ λιγότερα (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μάλλον εκεί είναι το περιθώριο) για να έχει 30άρα, ούτε τη vodafone να μισθώνει 50άρα από τον ΟΤΕ και αν έχει τον πελάτη με "κόφτη" στα 30Mbps. Αντιθέτως έχουν επιλέξει να δίνουν 30άρες (και όχι 50άρες) από Α/Κ γιατί εκεί το dslam είναι δικό τους -άρα κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν- και δεν συμφέρει να καλλιεργούν προσδοκίες στον πελάτη και να εισπράττουν "γκρίνια" όταν δεν πιάνει ούτε καν αυτά τα 30Mbps (είπαμε η παροχή vdsl από Α/Κ είναι άκρως προβληματική κατάσταση και με συνήθως αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα).


Αααα, δεν το ήξερα αυτό με τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, καινούριο πρέπει να είναι, ευχαριστώ για την γνώση.
Το ίδιο τότε πρέπει να ισχυεί και με την Wind...

----------


## toketog

23,28 τελική τιμή για VDSL 50 + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360 κινητά Ελλάδας & σταθερά ΕΕ

----------


## paanos

Έχεις και κινητό Vodafone;

----------


## toketog

> Έχεις και κινητό Vodafone;


Όχι, ούτε ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης Vodafone. Και μάλιστα πήρα εγώ να ζητήσω προσφορά

----------


## paanos

Πολύ καλή προσφορά, μπράβο. Μήπως κατά τύχη σου δώσανε και τιμή για 100αρα;

----------


## georgep138

> 23,28 τελική τιμή για VDSL 50 + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360 κινητά Ελλάδας & σταθερά ΕΕ


Σε ποια εταιρεία ?

----------


## paanos

Για Vodafone είναι η συζήτηση εδώ.

----------


## toketog

> Πολύ καλή προσφορά, μπράβο. Μήπως κατά τύχη σου δώσανε και τιμή για 100αρα;


Δυστυχώς όχι, αλλά έπρεπε να είχα ρωτήσει. Πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά τράβηξα τα πάνδεινα και χρειάστηκαν περίπου 4 μήνες μέχρι να έχω σωστή υπηρεσία.  Βλέπεις, ήμουν ο πρώτος που ζήτησα αναβάθμιση σε VDSL την μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα και είχα την ατυχία να έχω πέσει σε ελαττωματικό DSLAM, οπότε όλο το troubleshooting και η τελική αποκατάσταση κράτησε μήνες. Υπήρχανε μέρες να καταλάβεις που κατέβαζα με λιγότερα από 10Mbps

----------


## j77

Νομίζω καλό θα είναι να αναφέρεται και το πόσο είναι το πάγιο χωρίς την έκπτωση (κοινως πόσα θα πληρώνεις μετά την λήξη του συμβολαίου)

----------


## paanos

Συνήθως στη Vodafone η έκπτωση (ή σπανιότερα ένα μέρος αυτής) παραμένει και μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να λέμε την τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου γιατί κανένας δεν την πληρώνει.
Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να λέμε την τιμή που έχει στο site (για νέους πελάτες).

----------


## theopan

Ανανεώνεται η εκάστοτε προσφορά για 2 χρόνια ακριβώς αλλά ξεκινάνε τα τηλέφωνα με πιέσεις -στα όρια ...του bullying!- για ανανέωση! Με έχουν πάρει καμιά 10αριά φορές από το Γενάρη που έληξε η δική μου και μου προσφέρουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πάγιο με αυτό που ούτως ή άλλως είχα και έχω με την αυτόματη συστημική ανανέωση (50%). Στην αρχή εκνευριζόμουν στον τελευταίο τυπάκο που με κάλεσε και με "απείλησε" μάλιστα ότι θα υπάρξει αύξησει στα 30,5€ από τον επόμενο μήνα, είπα να τον "φορτώσω" εγώ. Μόλις του είπα ότι "δε με ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το αυξήσετε και ούτως ή άλλως πληρώνω το ίδιο ακριβώς ποσό με τις ίδιες ακριβώς παροχές με αυτό που μου προτείνετε τώρα και δεν έχω κανένα κίνητρο να κάνω ανανέωση ενώ είμαι σε αορίστου χρόνου" μου απάντησε "Δεν υπάρχει κύριε αορίστου χρόνου!". Ε εκεί είπα να τον τρολάρω και του λέω  "ακούστε την προσφορά που θα σας κάνω εγώ: 25€/μήνα για 100άρα ή 23€ για 50άρα κι αν θέλετε, αλλιώς φεύγω". "Δεν γίνεται αυτό κύριε!", "Ευχαριστώ δεν σκοπεύω να ανανεώσω μη με ξανακαλέσετε". Όντως δεν έχουν καλέσει εδώ και 20 μέρες-1 μήνα. Έχω ήδη πάρει δοκιμαστικό στη Modulus και την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα κάνω φορητότητα. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα μου προτείνουν από τη Vodafone πανικόβλητοι μόλις τη δουν και μάλιστα όταν δεν έχω λόγο να μείνω ακόμα και 10€ πάγιο να μου δώσουν  :ROFL:

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό το ότι η προσφορά διατηρείται όταν περάσεις σε αορίστου και να μην ανανεώσεις το έχω ξαναδιαβάσει στο φόρουμ.. 
Υποθέτω ότι δεν επαναφέρουν την τιμή στην αρχική προ της έκπτωσης για να μη χάσουν τον πελάτη.. Τους εμποδίζει κάτι άλλο; Αφού βάσει αυτών των τιμών-όρων έγινε το συμβόλαιο.. Αν γίνεται έτσι όντως δεν υπάρχει λόγος για ανανέωση.. Από την άλλη εφόσον το συμβόλαιο περνάει σε αορίστου δεν τους επιτρέπει να αλλάξουν και τις παροχές; Σε σύγκριση με το εάν το ανανέωνες.. Όχι ότι και πάλι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αλλαγές, αλλά τότε φεύγεις αζημίως.. Μπλεγμένα πράγματα.. Αλλά χρειάζονται κ αυτά..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ανανεώνεται η εκάστοτε προσφορά για 2 χρόνια ακριβώς αλλά ξεκινάνε τα τηλέφωνα με πιέσεις -στα όρια ...του bullying!- για ανανέωση! Με έχουν πάρει καμιά 10αριά φορές από το Γενάρη που έληξε η δική μου και μου προσφέρουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πάγιο με αυτό που ούτως ή άλλως είχα και έχω με την αυτόματη συστημική ανανέωση (50%). Στην αρχή εκνευριζόμουν στον τελευταίο τυπάκο που με κάλεσε και με "απείλησε" μάλιστα ότι θα υπάρξει αύξησει στα 30,5€ από τον επόμενο μήνα, είπα να τον "φορτώσω" εγώ. Μόλις του είπα ότι "δε με ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το αυξήσετε και ούτως ή άλλως πληρώνω το ίδιο ακριβώς ποσό με τις ίδιες ακριβώς παροχές με αυτό που μου προτείνετε τώρα και δεν έχω κανένα κίνητρο να κάνω ανανέωση ενώ είμαι σε αορίστου χρόνου" μου απάντησε "Δεν υπάρχει κύριε αορίστου χρόνου!". Ε εκεί είπα να τον τρολάρω και του λέω  "ακούστε την προσφορά που θα σας κάνω εγώ: 25€/μήνα για 100άρα ή 23€ για 50άρα κι αν θέλετε, αλλιώς φεύγω". "Δεν γίνεται αυτό κύριε!", "Ευχαριστώ δεν σκοπεύω να ανανεώσω μη με ξανακαλέσετε". Όντως δεν έχουν καλέσει εδώ και 20 μέρες-1 μήνα. Έχω ήδη πάρει δοκιμαστικό στη Modulus και την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα κάνω φορητότητα. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα μου προτείνουν από τη Vodafone πανικόβλητοι μόλις τη δουν και μάλιστα όταν δεν έχω λόγο να μείνω ακόμα και 10€ πάγιο να μου δώσουν


Στο τελευταίο μπλόφα υποθέτω ε; Γιατί αν μεταφερθεί ο αριθμός της σταθερής από που θα υπάρχει ίντερνετ;  :Thinking: 
Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;  :Thinking:

----------


## georgep138

> Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;


Δεν ξέρει ότι δεν γίνεται φορητότητα στην modulus.
Προφανώς δεν ξέρει ότι η modulus δεν δίνει internet και ονειρεύεται ότι θα πανικοβάλει την vodafone.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εχουμε κάποιον με 200αρα (VDSL vectoring , όχι FTTH) να μας πει τιμη; εχω γλυκαθει με την 100αρα και το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα για 200αρα. Τωρα δινω 31 ευρω, ανεβαινω μεχρι τα ~40 ευρω για 200αρα.

----------


## ThReSh

Είχε πέσει το μάτι μου σε post που έλεγε για τηλεφωνική προσφορά 42 ευρώ για την 200αρα...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μήπως ειναι το λινκ στο ακριβώς από πάνω σου ποστ μου; λεει για 41,68 ευρω:




> 200Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες 
> 
> 41,68 ευρώ (από τηλεφωνική προσφορά) 
> 
> (Αν και δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη η σύνδεση περιμένω σε 10 εργάσιμες μου είπαν)

----------


## ThReSh

Yeah αυτή απο τον Απρίλιο...

----------


## theopan

> Δεν ξέρει ότι δεν γίνεται φορητότητα στην modulus.
> Προφανώς δεν ξέρει ότι η modulus δεν δίνει internet και ονειρεύεται ότι θα πανικοβάλει την vodafone.


Να είσαι κόσμιος, συγκρατημένος και να βουτάς τη γλωσσσίτσα στο μυαλό πριν μιλήσεις στο 3ο μάλιστα πρόσωπο -αγενέστατα ως να ήταν απόντες- σε συμφορουμίτες σου που έχουν φάει με το κουτάλι τις χαζομάρες των παρόχων τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια.
Μια χαρά "ξέρει" (ο γράφων) τι υπηρεσίες παρέχει η Modulus. Έχω ήδη αυτή τη στιγμή μια πρίζα CAT6 στον τοίχο μου που μου φέρνει 100/100 Mbps FTTH από INALAN.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο τελευταίο μπλόφα υποθέτω ε;


Καμία μπλόφα. Σοβαρολογώ και εξηγώ πως. Εγώ είχα όλη την καλή πρόθεση να καθίσω -αν δεν τύχαινε βέβαια η οπτική- κι άλλο σε αορίστου χρόνου σαν ένας από τους καλύτερους πελάτες τους που τους πληρώνει ανελλιπως τα τελευταία 4+ χρόνια στην ώρα του, αλλά ήθελαν μαγκιές. Ε και να ήμουν αναγκασμένος να παραμείνω σε VDSL, θα επέλεγα να δώσω τα λεφτά μου αλλού μετά από αυτό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να είσαι κόσμιος, συγκρατημένος και να βουτάς τη γλωσσσίτσα στο μυαλό πριν μιλήσεις στο 3ο μάλιστα πρόσωπο -αγενέστατα ως να ήταν απόντες- σε συμφορουμίτες σου που έχουν φάει με το κουτάλι τις χαζομάρες των παρόχων τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια.
> Μια χαρά "ξέρει" (ο γράφων) τι υπηρεσίες παρέχει η Modulus. Έχω ήδη αυτή τη στιγμή μια πρίζα CAT6 στον τοίχο μου που μου φέρνει 100/100 Mbps FTTH από INALAN.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καμία μπλόφα. Σοβαρολογώ και εξηγώ πως. Εγώ είχα όλη την καλή πρόθεση να καθίσω -αν δεν τύχαινε βέβαια η οπτική- κι άλλο σε αορίστου χρόνου σαν ένας από τους καλύτερους πελάτες τους που τους πληρώνει ανελλιπως τα τελευταία 4+ χρόνια στην ώρα του, αλλά ήθελαν μαγκιές. Ε και να ήμουν αναγκασμένος να παραμείνω σε VDSL, θα επέλεγα να δώσω τα λεφτά μου αλλού μετά από αυτό.


Μόλις την είδα την απάντηση.. Το έπιασα το παρασύνθημα..  :Wink:  
Προφανώς είχες κρατήσει 2 γραμμές όπως κάνουν και άλλα παιδιά εδώ.. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το υπέθεσα αυτό στην αρχή.. Αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω anyway.. 
Αισθάνεσαι σίγουρος να μείνεις μόνο με οπτική;

----------


## theopan

Off Topic





> Προφανώς είχες κρατήσει 2 γραμμές όπως κάνουν και άλλα παιδιά εδώ.. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το υπέθεσα αυτό στην αρχή.. Αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω anyway.. 
> Αισθάνεσαι σίγουρος να μείνεις μόνο με οπτική;


Όχι δεν είχα 2 γραμμές εξαρχής. Προέκυψε σαν δυνατότητα πριν 4-5 μήνες και το κάναμε πράξη πριν 15 μέρες. Δεν έρχεται καν άμεσα η οπτική εδώ παρά παίρνει παροχή το κτίριο μέσω ασύρματου link που στήσαμε με τον αδερφό μου από δικό του χώρο που έχει την οπτική. Άψογα, τουλάχιστον 80/80 συνεχώς speedtest και latency που για vdsl είναι συνήθως άπιαστο όνειρο. Ναι αισθάνομαι σίγουρος. Σε περίπτωση βλάβης θα υπάρχει πάντα εφεδρική adsl σε άλλο συγγενικό διαμέρισμα και ακόμα και στο χειρότερο δυνατό ενδεχόμενο θα μπορώ πάντα να κάνω αίτηση εξαρχής για νέο βρόχο σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο. Η ζωή είναι μικρή εξάλλου για τέτοιες ασήμαντες "ανησυχίες".  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν είχα 2 γραμμές εξαρχής. Προέκυψε σαν δυνατότητα πριν 4-5 μήνες και το κάναμε πράξη πριν 15 μέρες. Δεν έρχεται καν άμεσα η οπτική εδώ παρά παίρνει παροχή το κτίριο μέσω ασύρματου link που στήσαμε με τον αδερφό μου από δικό του χώρο που έχει την οπτική. Άψογα, τουλάχιστον 80/80 συνεχώς speedtest και latency που για vdsl είναι συνήθως άπιαστο όνειρο. Ναι αισθάνομαι σίγουρος. Σε περίπτωση βλάβης θα υπάρχει πάντα εφεδρική adsl σε άλλο συγγενικό διαμέρισμα και ακόμα και στο χειρότερο δυνατό ενδεχόμενο θα μπορώ πάντα να κάνω αίτηση εξαρχής για νέο βρόχο σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο. Η ζωή είναι μικρή εξάλλου για τέτοιες ασήμαντες "ανησυχίες".




Off Topic


		Οπότε θα βάλεις κ ένα ΑΤΑ για να κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου σε voip πάροχο και είσαι οκ.. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτοί δεν έχουν απεριόριστα σταθερά.. Αν μιλάς.. 
Και μη ξεχνάς κ τα τέλη σύνδεσης για νέο βρόχο, αν λέμε χρειαστείς πάλι.. Αν..  
Αλλά αφού υπάρχει και συγγενικό διαμέρισμα, είσαι οκ λογικά.. 
Με τον καιρό κλπ πως τα πάει το link;

----------


## theopan

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Οπότε θα βάλεις κ ένα ΑΤΑ για να κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου σε voip πάροχο και είσαι οκ.. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτοί δεν έχουν απεριόριστα σταθερά.. Αν μιλάς.. 
> Και μη ξεχνάς κ τα τέλη σύνδεσης για νέο βρόγχο, αν λέμε χρειαστείς πάλι.. Αν..  
> Αλλά αφού υπάρχει και συγγενικό διαμέρισμα, είσαι οκ λογικά.. 
> Με τον καιρό κλπ πως τα πάει το link;


Δε με ενδιαφέρει η απεριορίστη τηλεφωνία. Με 0,02€/λεπτό πρέπει να μιλήσω 500 λεπτά το μήνα για να χρεωθεί αξιόλογο ποσό. Μιλάω 40-100 λεπτά μαξ... 350-380Mbps σε down κι άλλα τόσα σε up με τις κεραίες στοχευμένες ...με το μάτι στο περίπου. Στις 1-2 καταιγίδες που πέρασε από τότε που φτιάχτηκε και το δοκίμασα δεν φάνηκε να καταλαβαίνει. Είναι <200m η απόσταση οπότε δεν θα έχει θέμα λογικά ποτέ.

----------


## galotzas

Ξερει καποιος ποιο μοντεμ δινουν με την 200άρα? Και ενα δεύτερο. 35.5 που μου ειπαν νομιζω ειναι καλη τιμη?

Τωρα εχω 50/5 με 26.5 και το H267A που ΔΕΝ θελω να χάσω..

----------


## ThReSh

> Ξερει καποιος ποιο μοντεμ δινουν με την 200άρα? Και ενα δεύτερο. 35.5 που μου ειπαν νομιζω ειναι καλη τιμη?
> 
> Τωρα εχω 50/5 με 26.5 και το H267A που ΔΕΝ θελω να χάσω..


Το Η300s, μιας και το H267A δεν υποστηρίζει 35b.

----------


## paanos

Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει ότι δίνουν ξεχωριστό modem για 200αρα.

----------


## stevenik

Καλησπερα, εχω στο πατρικο μου Vodafone σταθερη με adsl που κλειδωνει περιπου 4-5mbit, απεριοριστα σταθερα, 360' προς κινητα και διεθνη κλησεις και πληρωνω 25,50€/μηνα. Μπηκα μεσα στο site και ειδα οτι εχει ενα πακετο με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλα με vdsl 50 στα 27,30€ / μηνα και στην διευθυνση που δηλωσα μου το βγαζει διαθεσιμο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δωσουν αυτο το πακετο με την ιδια τιμη ή και πιο χαμηλα; Τι αφορα για παλαιους πελατες που κανουν αναβαθμιση του ιντερνετ; Εαν εχει καποιος προσφατη εμπειρια ας με ενημερωσει. Θα προσπαθησω αυριο το μεσημερι να τους καλεσω στο 13830.

----------


## paanos

Θα στο δώσουν πιο χαμηλά, προσπάθησε τους για 24-26€.

----------


## Vasilis 07

> Καλησπερα, εχω στο πατρικο μου Vodafone σταθερη με adsl που κλειδωνει περιπου 4-5mbit, απεριοριστα σταθερα, 360' προς κινητα και διεθνη κλησεις και πληρωνω 25,50€/μηνα. Μπηκα μεσα στο site και ειδα οτι εχει ενα πακετο με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλα με vdsl 50 στα 27,30€ / μηνα και στην διευθυνση που δηλωσα μου το βγαζει διαθεσιμο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δωσουν αυτο το πακετο με την ιδια τιμη ή και πιο χαμηλα; Τι αφορα για παλαιους πελατες που κανουν αναβαθμιση του ιντερνετ; Εαν εχει καποιος προσφατη εμπειρια ας με ενημερωσει. Θα προσπαθησω αυριο το μεσημερι να τους καλεσω στο 13830.


Ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση είμαι. Τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο και προτείνουν από ADSL να πάμε σε VDSL. Τώρα μέσα έχουμε το πολύ 6ΜΒ λόγω ότι τα καλώδια είναι παλιά. Και καλά υποστηρίζουν ότι με  VDSL θα έχουμε 25MB σταθερά.Ισχύει ? Επίσης με voiceip και modem/router δικό μου τι γίνεται ?

----------


## stevenik

Τους κάλεσα στο 13830 τους εξήγησα τι θέλω και με έβαλαν σε αναμονή. Μετά από 3-4 λεπτά μου ειπαν ότι όλοι οι υπάλληλοι είναι απασχολημένοι και για να μην περιμένω θα με καλέσουν αυτοί μέσα σε 2 μέρες! Απλά ΕΛΕΟΣ δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση είμαι. Τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο και προτείνουν από ADSL να πάμε σε VDSL. Τώρα μέσα έχουμε το πολύ 6ΜΒ λόγω ότι τα καλώδια είναι παλιά. Και καλά υποστηρίζουν ότι με  VDSL θα έχουμε 25MB σταθερά.Ισχύει ? Επίσης με voiceip και modem/router δικό μου τι γίνεται ?


Σου δίνουν άλλο ρουτερ σε vdsl.. Με δικό σου ρουτερ voip σε βόντα.. Ολίγον δύσκολο νομίζω.. Ανάλογα κ με το ποιο ρουτερ θα σου δώσουν βέβαια.. Αν τώρα σου δώσουν vdsl από αστικό κέντρο τα 25 ίσως ακούγονται λογικά.. Αλλά είναι λαχείο το τι ταχύτητα θα κάτσει τελικά και για πόσο.. Αν από την άλλη, έχουν βάλει νέες καμπίνες vdsl στη περιοχή αλλάζει.. Και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση τα 25 είναι πολύ λίγα.. Ps, δεν φαντάζομαι να μιλάμε για 30αρι πακέτο από αστικό κέντρο ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## Vasilis 07

> Σου δίνουν άλλο ρουτερ σε vdsl.. Με δικό σου ρουτερ voip σε βόντα.. Ολίγον δύσκολο νομίζω.. Ανάλογα κ με το ποιο ρουτερ θα σου δώσουν βέβαια.. Αν τώρα σου δώσουν vdsl από αστικό κέντρο τα 25 ίσως ακούγονται λογικά.. Αλλά είναι λαχείο το τι ταχύτητα θα κάτσει τελικά και για πόσο.. Αν από την άλλη, έχουν βάλει νέες καμπίνες vdsl στη περιοχή αλλάζει.. Και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση τα 25 είναι πολύ λίγα.. Ps, δεν φαντάζομαι να μιλάμε για 30αρι πακέτο από αστικό κέντρο ε;


Εξοπλισμό δίνουν με νέα σύνδεση αλλά θέλω να πάω σε κάτι καλύτερο πχ Asus DSL-AC68U

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εξοπλισμό δίνουν με νέα σύνδεση αλλά θέλω να πάω σε κάτι καλύτερο πχ Asus DSL-AC68U


Σε λίγο έχεις π.μ.

----------


## theopan

> Ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση είμαι. Τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο και προτείνουν από ADSL να πάμε σε VDSL. Τώρα μέσα έχουμε το πολύ 6ΜΒ λόγω ότι τα καλώδια είναι παλιά. Και καλά υποστηρίζουν ότι με  VDSL θα έχουμε 25MB σταθερά.Ισχύει ? Επίσης με voiceip και modem/router δικό μου τι γίνεται ?


Τα 6Mbps (από Α/Κ) δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο δισεκατομμύριο να καταφέρουν να γίνουν 25Mbps (πάλι από Α/Κ). Αν η μόνη σου επιλογή είναι σύνδεση από Α/Κ είσαι καταδικασμένος. Αν πάλι υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα VDSL τότε κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα θα τερματίσεις οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα (50 ή 100Mbps). Πρέπει να διευκρινήσεις αν υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα στην οποία συνδέεται το σπίτι σου.

----------


## Vasilis 07

> Τα 6Mbps (από Α/Κ) δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο δισεκατομμύριο να καταφέρουν να γίνουν 25Mbps (πάλι από Α/Κ). Αν η μόνη σου επιλογή είναι σύνδεση από Α/Κ είσαι καταδικασμένος. Αν πάλι υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα VDSL τότε κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα θα τερματίσεις οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα (50 ή 100Mbps). Πρέπει να διευκρινήσεις αν υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα στην οποία συνδέεται το σπίτι σου.


Α/Κ ? Στην περιοχή μου έχουν αντικατασταθεί οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με καινούργιες.

----------


## siemos

Ανανεωσα σημερα σε:
-VDSL 50
-Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 6 ωρες κινητα ή σταθερα εξωτερικου
-2 χρονια Vodafone TV(που ειχα πριν δωρεαν)
-Σε συνδυασμό με κινητο
Μαζι με εκπτωση στο ebill με 17,50 για 2 χρονια

----------


## Black3539

> Ανανεωσα σημερα σε:
> -VDSL 50
> -Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 6 ωρες κινητα ή σταθερα εξωτερικου
> -2 χρονια Vodafone TV(που ειχα πριν δωρεαν)
> Μαζι με εκπτωση στο ebill με 17,50 για 2 χρονια


ΟΥΑΟΥ, ούτε σκέτο τηλέφωνο δεν μπορείς να καταφέρεις με 17,5€  :Shocked:

----------


## hoannis

> Ανανεωσα σημερα σε:
> -VDSL 50
> -Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 6 ωρες κινητα ή σταθερα εξωτερικου
> -2 χρονια Vodafone TV(που ειχα πριν δωρεαν)
> -Σε συνδυασμό με κινητο
> Μαζι με εκπτωση στο ebill με 17,50 για 2 χρονια


Μπορείς να βάλεις αντίγραφο της ανανέωσης , 
*φυσικά χωρίς τα στοιχεία σου*,
θέλω να πάω να το δείξω στο τοπικό υποκατάστημα να ζητήσω την ίδια προσφορά.

----------


## siemos

> Μπορείς να βάλεις αντίγραφο της ανανέωσης , 
> *φυσικά χωρίς τα στοιχεία σου*,
> θέλω να πάω να το δείξω στο τοπικό υποκατάστημα να ζητήσω την ίδια προσφορά.


Έγινε τηλεφωνικά και μετά από αρκετά τηλέφωνα και πίεση.

----------


## hoannis

> Έγινε τηλεφωνικά και μετά από αρκετά τηλέφωνα και πίεση.


Κάτι θα σου φέρουν να υπογράψεις.
Όταν το λάβεις βγάλτο μία φωτογραφία.
Νομίζω ότι θα ενδιαφέρει και άλλους εδώ μέσα.

----------


## siemos

Το θέμα είναι όπως μου είπαν επειδή είναι αναβάθμιση σε vdsl θα φαίνονται οι αρχικές τιμές και όχι με τις εκπτώσεις γιατί δεν είναι εφικτό από το σύστημα τους.

----------


## paanos

Δεν ισχύει, φαίνονται κανονικά οι εκπτώσεις.
Θα σου έρθει μάλλον μήνυμα για να αποδεχτείς την προσφορά με λινκ αφού είναι αναβάθμιση, θα σου δώσει και δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ανανεωσα σημερα σε:
> -VDSL 50
> -Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 6 ωρες κινητα ή σταθερα εξωτερικου
> -2 χρονια Vodafone TV(που ειχα πριν δωρεαν)
> -Σε συνδυασμό με κινητο
> Μαζι με εκπτωση στο ebill με 17,50 για 2 χρονια




Ο συνδυασμός με κινητό ρίχνει αρκετά τις τιμές συνήθως.. Χωρίς κινητό πόσο θα πήγαινε άραγε; Προς το 25αρι;  :Thinking:  
Και με tv πάντως, αν και η tv δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα.. Και 6 ώρες.. Και 50αρι.. Τι να λέμε τώρα, πολύ καλή τιμή... 
Εγώ σε πρώην cyta με 800 κινητά & κουτσουρεμένο 24αρι δίνω 23.. Οπότε..  :Whistle:  :Embarassed:

----------


## theopan

> Α/Κ ? Στην περιοχή μου έχουν αντικατασταθεί οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με καινούργιες.


Εφόσον έχεις adsl είναι δεδομένο ότι τώρα παίρνεις από Α/Κ κι ας υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα. Δεν παρέχεται adsl από νέα καμπίνα σε καμία περίπτωση (ούτε καν στην "εξαίρεση" πελατών του ΟΤΕ σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ που τους κλειδώνει 24/1 σε vdsl όμως). Αν λοιπόν έχουν αντικατασταθεί τα παλιά καφάο με καμπίνες όπως γράφεις τότε θα τερματίσεις στα 50 ή στα 100. Δεν ισχύει δηλαδή το 25Mbps που σου είπαν. Εκτός μόνο κι αν απέχεις από την καμπίνα 1km+.

----------


## paanos

> Ο συνδυασμός με κινητό ρίχνει αρκετά τις τιμές συνήθως..


Στο συγκεκριμένο πακέτο (αν είναι triple play), η έκπτωση είναι 2,10€.
Αν είναι double play, η έκπτωση είναι 1,73€

----------


## stevenik

> Καλησπερα, εχω στο πατρικο μου Vodafone σταθερη με adsl που κλειδωνει περιπου 4-5mbit, απεριοριστα σταθερα, 360' προς κινητα και διεθνη κλησεις και πληρωνω 25,50€/μηνα. Μπηκα μεσα στο site και ειδα οτι εχει ενα πακετο με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλα με vdsl 50 στα 27,30€ / μηνα και στην διευθυνση που δηλωσα μου το βγαζει διαθεσιμο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δωσουν αυτο το πακετο με την ιδια τιμη ή και πιο χαμηλα; Τι αφορα για παλαιους πελατες που κανουν αναβαθμιση του ιντερνετ; Εαν εχει καποιος προσφατη εμπειρια ας με ενημερωσει. Θα προσπαθησω αυριο το μεσημερι να τους καλεσω στο 13830.


Τους ξανά πήρα εγώ τηλέφωνο σήμερα γιατί περίμενα δυο μέρες και δεν κάλεσαν.
Τελική τιμή 31,50€ μου δίνουν. Θεωρώ πολύ ακριβή τιμή. Δεδομένου ότι η nova με 29,90 δίνει 100αρι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τελική τιμή 31,50€ μου δίνουν. Θεωρώ πολύ ακριβή τιμή. Δεδομένου ότι η nova με 29,90 δίνει 100αρι.


Ναι αλλά στο δίνουν με χρόνο προς κινητά (κοινό με χώρες εξωτερικού), ενώ η Nova χωρίς. 

Πολύ ακριβά πάντως δεν το λες, ακριβότερα (αν δεν χρειάζεσαι κινητά) ναι...

Επιπλέον η Nova ήταν ό,τι χειρότερο μέσα στην καραντίνα.  :Razz:

----------


## paanos

31,5 για την 50αρα; Είναι πολλά, αν έχεις ήδη συμβόλαιο σε ισχύ στη Vodafone ζητα ανανέωση και οχι απλώς αναβάθμιση.

----------


## KGP

σφίξανε οι πισινοί; γιατι ειμαι για ανανέωση στην βοντα και μου δινουν τιμες καταλόγου το ιδιο και ο οτε! (και μαλιστα πολλοι αγενείς οι του οτε ...ξαφνιάστηκα)

----------


## ThReSh

> 31,5 για την 50αρα; Είναι πολλά, αν έχεις ήδη συμβόλαιο σε ισχύ στη Vodafone ζητα ανανέωση και οχι απλώς αναβάθμιση.


Νόμιζα, δεν πρόσεξα το quote και νόμιζα πως εννοούσε 100αρα.  :Sorry: 

Ναι σίγουρα είναι πολλά πλέον τα 31.5 για 50αρα, πάνω κάτω τόσο είναι η τηλεφωνική προσφορά της για 100αρα.

----------


## theopan

Σήμερα μετά από αίτημα φορητότητας που έστειλε το πρωί η Modulus, τηλέφωνο από τη Voda για προσφορά. 
-"Είναι οικονομικό το θέμα σας;" (με εμφανή στον τόνο της φωνής απογοήτευση)
-"'Οχι απλά έχω πλέον υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορείτε να μου παρέχετε εσείς, 100/100 ίντερνετ οπότε με τη φορητότητα του αριθμού μου στη Modulus έχω πακέτο που δεν μπορείτε να συναγωνιστείτε".
-"Θέλαμε να σας κάνουμε προσφορά στα *22€* για τις ίδιες παροχές" (50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά εντός και 360 λεπτά προς κινητά και διεθνή σε 45 χώρες). (Μέχρι σήμερα πλήρωνα 27 -1€ της online πληρωμής).
-"Όπως ήδη σας είπα δεν με καλύπτει ό,τι και να μου δώσετε, προχωρήστε τη φορητότητα άμεσα".
Μέχρι πριν κανένα μήνα στην τελευταία ενόχληση που μου έκαναν και τους πρότεινα εγώ 23€ για 50άρα ή 25€ για 100άρα "δεν γίνεται αυτό κύριε". Τώρα ξαφνικά ...γίνεται και μάλιστα ακόμα καλύτερο. Δεν πειράζει. Επεκτείνεται η Inalan, θα προκύψει ίσως και καμιά άλλη παρόμοια για FTTH, αν έρθουν και καναδυό σοβαροί πάροχοι wireless internet καθίστε να δείτε με τι ρυθμό θα μετράτε απώλειες όλοι οι "μεγάλοι" πάροχοι που μας εμπαίζετε επί τόσα χρόνια με κάτι 10:1 down/up και "φταίει ο χαλκός, ο ΟΤΕ, είναι μακριά η καμπίνα και ο Ερμής ανάδρομος".  :Whistle:

----------


## Black3539

> Σήμερα μετά από αίτημα φορητότητας που έστειλε το πρωί η Modulus, τηλέφωνο από τη Voda για προσφορά. 
> -"Είναι οικονομικό το θέμα σας;" (με εμφανή στον τόνο της φωνής απογοήτευση)
> -"'Οχι απλά έχω πλέον υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορείτε να μου παρέχετε εσείς, 100/100 ίντερνετ οπότε με τη φορητότητα του αριθμού μου στη Modulus έχω πακέτο που δεν μπορείτε να συναγωνιστείτε".
> -"Θέλαμε να σας κάνουμε προσφορά στα *22€* για τις ίδιες παροχές" (50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά εντός και 360 λεπτά προς κινητά και διεθνή σε 45 χώρες). (Μέχρι σήμερα πλήρωνα 27 -1€ της online πληρωμής).
> -"Όπως ήδη σας είπα δεν με καλύπτει ό,τι και να μου δώσετε, προχωρήστε τη φορητότητα άμεσα".
> Μέχρι πριν κανένα μήνα στην τελευταία ενόχληση που μου έκαναν και τους πρότεινα εγώ 23€ για 50άρα ή 25€ για 100άρα "δεν γίνεται αυτό κύριε". Τώρα ξαφνικά ...γίνεται και μάλιστα ακόμα καλύτερο. Δεν πειράζει. Επεκτείνεται η Inalan, θα προκύψει ίσως και καμιά άλλη παρόμοια για FTTH, αν έρθουν και καναδυό σοβαροί πάροχοι wireless internet καθίστε να δείτε με τι ρυθμό θα μετράτε απώλειες όλοι οι "μεγάλοι" πάροχοι που μας εμπαίζετε επί τόσα χρόνια με κάτι 10:1 down/up και "φταίει ο χαλκός, ο ΟΤΕ, είναι μακριά η καμπίνα και ο Ερμής ανάδρομος".


Άσε που να μπρούσες να πάρεις γραμμή και απο FTTH που αυτοί δεν υποστηρίζουν στις υποδομές των άλλων. Θα σου έλεγαν, μα γιατι καλέ κύριε σας βάζω σε πρόγραμμα 15€ ADSL, μα εγώ θέλω 100Mbps μανταμ, δεν μου το προσφέρεις, φεύγω...
Θα χάσει πολλούς πελάτες η Voda τώρα με το FTTH που δεν υποστηρίζει...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ξερει καποιος ποιο μοντεμ δινουν με την 200άρα? Και ενα δεύτερο. 35.5 που μου ειπαν νομιζω ειναι καλη τιμη?
> 
> Τωρα εχω 50/5 με 26.5 και το H267A που ΔΕΝ θελω να χάσω..


Προχωρησες τελικα με αυτο; ισχυει η τιμη των 35,50 ευρω;

----------


## galotzas

> Προχωρησες τελικα με αυτο; ισχυει η τιμη των 35,50 ευρω;


Σε λιγες μέρες το τελειωνω. Ναι ισχυει και θα προσπαθησω και για λιγοτερο. Υπαρχει μια εκπτωση μικρη οταν η 200άρα δεν τερματιζει που δεν ειναι στα 35.5. Θα δείξει

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ωραια, κράτα μας ενήμερους. Μπορείς να ποστάρεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου με τον τρέχοντα συγχρονισμο;

----------


## galotzas

> Ωραια, κράτα μας ενήμερους. Μπορείς να ποστάρεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου με τον τρέχοντα συγχρονισμο;




Bridge mode - Fast path.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Bridge mode - Fast path.


Έχω να δω 30αρια snr margin από τις εποχές που είχαμε απλό adsl..  :Whistle:  
Τα crc είναι λίγο τσιμπημένα η είναι η ιδέα μου; ~300 την ώρα η ~8000 τη μέρα.. 
Αν το υπολόγισα καλά.. (Πρόχειρα). Δλδ γύρω στις ~5 ημέρες uptime..

----------


## galotzas

> Έχω να δω 30αρια snr margin από τις εποχές που είχαμε απλό adsl..


 Κακο αυτο ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα crc είναι λίγο τσιμπημένα η είναι η ιδέα μου; ~300 την ώρα η ~8000 τη μέρα..
> Αν το υπολόγισα καλά.. (Πρόχειρα). Δλδ γύρω στις ~5 ημέρες uptime..



Ειναι fast path δεν τα διορθωνει αλλα δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις ουτε σκαμπανεσβαματα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κακο αυτο ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Ειναι fast path δεν τα διορθωνει αλλα δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις ουτε σκαμπανεσβαματα


Το snr πολύ καλό.. Όσο ψηλότερο σημαίνει ότι η γραμμή έχει ψωμί να δώσει.. Εσένα είναι ψηλό επειδή είσαι στα 50 ακόμα.. Αν πας στα 100/200 θα χαμηλώσει κοντά στο 10αρι θεωρώ το snr.. 
Έτσι έγινε και παλιά που ξεκινήσαμε από τα 384 και όσο πηγαίναμε σταδιακά προς τα υποτιθέμενα 24, το snr έπεφτε.. 

Fastpath μεν αλλά και πάλι τα crc δεν μου αρέσουν.. 
Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση αν δεν σε ενοχλεί κάτι.. Nevermind..

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Σήμερα μετά από αίτημα φορητότητας που έστειλε το πρωί η Modulus, τηλέφωνο από τη Voda για προσφορά. 
> -"Είναι οικονομικό το θέμα σας;" (με εμφανή στον τόνο της φωνής απογοήτευση)
> -"'Οχι απλά έχω πλέον υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορείτε να μου παρέχετε εσείς, 100/100 ίντερνετ οπότε με τη φορητότητα του αριθμού μου στη Modulus έχω πακέτο που δεν μπορείτε να συναγωνιστείτε".
> -"Θέλαμε να σας κάνουμε προσφορά στα *22€* για τις ίδιες παροχές" (50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά εντός και 360 λεπτά προς κινητά και διεθνή σε 45 χώρες). (Μέχρι σήμερα πλήρωνα 27 -1€ της online πληρωμής).
> -"Όπως ήδη σας είπα δεν με καλύπτει ό,τι και να μου δώσετε, προχωρήστε τη φορητότητα άμεσα".
> Μέχρι πριν κανένα μήνα στην τελευταία ενόχληση που μου έκαναν και τους πρότεινα εγώ 23€ για 50άρα ή 25€ για 100άρα "δεν γίνεται αυτό κύριε". Τώρα ξαφνικά ...γίνεται και μάλιστα ακόμα καλύτερο. Δεν πειράζει. Επεκτείνεται η Inalan, θα προκύψει ίσως και καμιά άλλη παρόμοια για FTTH, αν έρθουν και καναδυό σοβαροί πάροχοι wireless internet καθίστε να δείτε με τι ρυθμό θα μετράτε απώλειες όλοι οι "μεγάλοι" πάροχοι που μας εμπαίζετε επί τόσα χρόνια με κάτι 10:1 down/up και "φταίει ο χαλκός, ο ΟΤΕ, είναι μακριά η καμπίνα και ο Ερμής ανάδρομος".




Off Topic


		Πραγματικά αυτό τους αξίζει. Λουκέτο. 10% upload τόσα χρόνια που δεν τους κοστίζει τίποτα μεταξύ άλλων...

----------


## galotzas

> Fastpath μεν αλλά και πάλι τα crc δεν μου αρέσουν..


Οσο την ειχα interleaved ειχα ελαχιστα λαθη και ειπα να το δοκιμασω και αν βγει βγηκε. Δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει προβλημα εδω και 1 μηνα που το εχω γυρισει (κατι που να το καταλαβαινω δηλαδη)
Οταν γινει 200αρα με το καλο θα το ξανακοιταξω να δω τι θα παρουσιασει

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πραγματικά αυτό τους αξίζει. Λουκέτο. 10% upload τόσα χρόνια που δεν τους κοστίζει τίποτα μεταξύ άλλων...




Off Topic


		Παλαιότερα τους εμπόδιζε η τεχνολογία πες.. Με το adsl.. Αλλά τώρα.. 
Πάντως δεν βλέπεις; Και το annex-m (2αρι upload) με σταγονόμετρο το δίνουν & πανάκριβα.. Αν εξαιρέσεις τη βόντα και μπράβο της..  
Σε όσες adsl γραμμές το υποστηρίζουν φυσικά.. 
Θεωρητικά το annex-a πήγαινε νομίζω μέχρι 1.4/24 αντί για 1/24.. Εκεί όμως, να κόψουν τα 400.. Αν και γίνεται σε όλες τις χώρες νομίζω αυτό.. Δεν ξέρω.. Ίσως και να μην μπορεί να το πιάσει το 1.4.. Αλλά σε όλες τις γραμμές μου με 1Μ up βλέπω snr9+ (στο up) που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον μπορούσε να τερματίσει..  
Από την άλλη η βόντα παλιά στα adsl dslam της είχε θέμα και έκοβε και το 1024 upload, έδινε 700-900.. Και άλλοι πάροχοι πιο παλιά νομίζω.. Μετά μάλλον έκαναν fw update στα dslam και ίσιωσε το up στο 1.. 
Αχ, αυτό το up τι μας κάνει.. Στο adsl πες είναι ψίχουλα, αλλά στις άλλες γραμμές σήμερα, ναι, έχει διαφορά..

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Παλαιότερα τους εμπόδιζε η τεχνολογία πες.. Με το adsl.. Αλλά τώρα.. 
> Πάντως δεν βλέπεις; Και το annex-m (2αρι upload) με σταγονόμετρο το δίνουν & πανάκριβα.. Αν εξαιρέσεις τη βόντα και μπράβο της..  
> Σε όσες adsl γραμμές το υποστηρίζουν φυσικά.. 
> Θεωρητικά το annex-a πήγαινε νομίζω μέχρι 1.4/24 αντί για 1/24.. Εκεί όμως, να κόψουν τα 400.. Αν και γίνεται σε όλες τις χώρες νομίζω αυτό.. Δεν ξέρω.. Ίσως και να μην μπορεί να το πιάσει το 1.4.. Αλλά σε όλες τις γραμμές μου με 1Μ up βλέπω snr9+ (στο up) που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον μπορούσε να τερματίσει..  
> Από την άλλη η βόντα παλιά στα adsl dslam της είχε θέμα και έκοβε και το 1024 upload, έδινε 700-900.. Και άλλοι πάροχοι πιο παλιά νομίζω.. Μετά μάλλον έκαναν fw update στα dslam και ίσιωσε το up στο 1.. 
> Αχ, αυτό το up τι μας κάνει.. Στο adsl πες είναι ψίχουλα, αλλά στις άλλες γραμμές σήμερα, ναι, έχει διαφορά..




Off Topic


		Αναφερόμουν στις FTTx που μπορούν να δώσουν πολύ περισσότερο από το μίζερο 10% λες και έχουμε κατοχή ή/και δεν επαρκούν οι πόροι. Αν και το κάνουν όλοι πάροχοι, η βόνταφον κάνει και άλλα πολλά απαράδεκτα για αυτό τα βάζω με αυτούς κυρίως. Πραγματικά δε μπορούν να έρθουν άλλοι πάροχοι αρκετά γρήγορα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 217443
> 
> Bridge mode - Fast path.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Bookmarked for future reference.

Η δική μου 50αρα ειχε τα στατιστικά που είχα ποστάρει εδώ (κάτω screenshot). Μοιαζουν αρκετά με τα δικά σου , για την ακρίβεια, εχουμε ταυτόσημο SNR Margin, μόνο που το δικο σου στο up ειναι το δικό μου στο down και αντίστροφα  :Razz:  .

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Παλαιότερα τους εμπόδιζε η τεχνολογία πες.. Με το adsl.. Αλλά τώρα.. 
> Πάντως δεν βλέπεις; Και το annex-m (2αρι upload) με σταγονόμετρο το δίνουν & πανάκριβα.. Αν εξαιρέσεις τη βόντα και μπράβο της..  
> Σε όσες adsl γραμμές το υποστηρίζουν φυσικά.. 
> Θεωρητικά το annex-a πήγαινε νομίζω μέχρι 1.4/24 αντί για 1/24.. Εκεί όμως, να κόψουν τα 400.. Αν και γίνεται σε όλες τις χώρες νομίζω αυτό.. Δεν ξέρω.. Ίσως και να μην μπορεί να το πιάσει το 1.4.. Αλλά σε όλες τις γραμμές μου με 1Μ up βλέπω snr9+ (στο up) που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον μπορούσε να τερματίσει..  
> Από την άλλη η βόντα παλιά στα adsl dslam της είχε θέμα και έκοβε και το 1024 upload, έδινε 700-900.. Και άλλοι πάροχοι πιο παλιά νομίζω.. Μετά μάλλον έκαναν fw update στα dslam και ίσιωσε το up στο 1.. 
> Αχ, αυτό το up τι μας κάνει.. Στο adsl πες είναι ψίχουλα, αλλά στις άλλες γραμμές σήμερα, ναι, έχει διαφορά..


Το Annex M δε δοθηκε σχεδόν πουθενά στον κόσμο γιατί ειχε πάρα πολύ έντονο πρόβλημα crosstalk με το Annex A που ειχαμε όλοι μας. Αυτό με το ξεκλείδωτο Annex A το έλεγα κι εγώ πριν 10 χρόνια, μου θύμισες τα νιάτα μου  :Razz:  . Γενικά μέχρι ο ΟΤΕ να ξεζουμίσει τον τοπικό βρόχο, είχαμε κολλήσει στο aDSL2+ και τώρα μεχρι να ξεζουμίσει τον τοπικό υποβρόχο, θα παραμείνουμε κολλημένοι στο VDSL2 (και φυσικά, μέχρι να ξεζουμίσει τα ISDN κοκκαλοrouter, είχαμε κολλήσει στην ISDN, πάντα ουραγοι και πίσω 5-10 χρόνια). Και τωρα που με ρυθμους χελώνας πάμε στο FTTH ,πάμε στην πιο φθηνη και engineering-wise ανεπαρκή υλοποίηση, με Point-to-MultiPoint PON (Passive Optical Network). Από το 2011 φωνάζω για Active Ethernet Point-to-Point και εδώ και ακαδημαϊκά, αλλά φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω. Κατέληξα ότι και σε αυτο στην Ελλάδα χωράνε μόνο ατομικές λύσεις. Αν εχεις την πολυτέλεια/κατάρα να νοικιαζεις σπιτι αντί να ιδιοκατοικείς (μεγάλη συζητηση αυτη), πας κάπου με κάλυψη FTTH από Inalan/HCN/SFBB ή με KV VDSL Vectoring. Εγώ αυτό έκανα και πιανω 110/11 ηδη, ενω λογικά θα αγγίξω και την 200αρα. Δεν ειναι state of the art, αλλά δεν μπορείς να το πεις και αργό. Το ψηφιακό τραίνο το χουμε χάσει προ πολλού. Συγγνώμη αν πλάτειασα, ορμώμενος από τις πολύ σωστές παρατηρήσεις σου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αναφερόμουν στις FTTx που μπορούν να δώσουν πολύ περισσότερο από το μίζερο 10% λες και έχουμε κατοχή ή/και δεν επαρκούν οι πόροι. Αν και το κάνουν όλοι πάροχοι, η βόνταφον κάνει και άλλα πολλά απαράδεκτα για αυτό τα βάζω με αυτούς κυρίως. Πραγματικά δε μπορούν να έρθουν άλλοι πάροχοι αρκετά γρήγορα.


Το ξέρω.. Απλά το πήγα λίγο πιο γενικά..  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Το Annex M δε δοθηκε σχεδόν πουθενά στον κόσμο γιατί ειχε πάρα πολύ έντονο πρόβλημα crosstalk με το Annex A* που ειχαμε όλοι μας. Αυτό με το ξεκλείδωτο Annex A το έλεγα κι εγώ πριν 10 χρόνια, μου θύμισες τα νιάτα μου  . Γενικά μέχρι ο ΟΤΕ να ξεζουμίσει τον τοπικό βρόχο, είχαμε κολλήσει στο aDSL2+ και τώρα μεχρι να ξεζουμίσει τον τοπικό υποβρόχο, θα παραμείνουμε κολλημένοι στο VDSL2 (και φυσικά, μέχρι να ξεζουμίσει τα ISDN κοκκαλοrouter, είχαμε κολλήσει στην ISDN, πάντα ουραγοι και πίσω 5-10 χρόνια).




Off Topic


		Ναι ε; Τσεκαρισμένο; 
Στο wiki πάντως υπάρχουν αναφορές για annex-m κ σε άλλες χώρες.. 
Οι ίδιες συχνότητες δεν χρησιμοποιούνται; Απλά αλλάζει η χρήση τους στο up/down.. 
Σε στατιστικά με annex-m είχα δει ότι είχε και χαμηλότερη ισχύ σήματος από το a.. Μάλλον για να κόβει το down και να παίρνει το up.. 
Επίσης σε επιχειρήσεις δεν το έδιναν; 
Υπήρξε γενικά κάποιο θέμα;  :Thinking:  

Για το annex-a όχι ότι θα μας έσωζαν τα 400 επιπλέον στα 1000.. Αλλά έτσι για το γμτ που λένε.. 
Για το isdn άσε με.. Ένα θα πω μόνο.. Δικάναλη χρονοχρέωση.. Yikes..  :Scared:  
Σαν υπηρεσία δεν ήταν κακό.. Αλλά το από πάνω, Yikes!!!.  :Scared: 

Το ξεζούμισμα πως ακριβώς το εννοείς; Αν και έχω μια εικόνα βέβαια..  :Embarassed: 

Ακόμα.. Αν η ηλικία στο προφίλ είναι σωστή.. Δεν μας λες και γέρους..  :Razz:

----------


## toketog

> Και τωρα που με ρυθμους χελώνας πάμε στο FTTH ,πάμε στην πιο φθηνη και engineering-wise ανεπαρκή υλοποίηση, με Point-to-MultiPoint PON (Passive Optical Network). Από το 2011 φωνάζω για Active Ethernet Point-to-Point και εδώ και ακαδημαϊκά, αλλά φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά προφανώς πρώτα απ όλα κοιτάνε το κόστος. Υποθέτω ο προβληματισμός σου έγκειται στον διαμοιρασμό του bandwidth στο GPON, ωστόσο ακόμα και την dedicated ίνα του Active Ethernet να είχες, θεωρώ πάλι oversubscription στο bandwidth θα γινόταν. 

Παρ' όλα αυτά, από την στιγμή πως το φυσικό μέσο δεν αλλάζει, μελλοντικά με ελάχιστες αλλαγές θα μπορεί να γίνει μετάβαση σε Active Ethernet αν το GPON αποδειχθεί ανεπαρκές.

----------


## trellos

Χθές έκανα αίτηση ανανέωσης συμβολαίου στη Vodafone με αναβάθμιση γραμμής από 24 σε 50 με απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360’ κινητά στα 27,60€.

----------


## ThReSh

> Χθές έκανα αίτηση ανανέωσης συμβολαίου στη Vodafone με αναβάθμιση γραμμής από 24 σε 50 με απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360’ κινητά στα 27,60€.


Τι φάση? Ποιο ακριβά από την τιμή "καταλόγου" (26.90) ?  :Mad:

----------


## trellos

Ναι τα λαμόγια......βέβαια αν μου στέλνουν μόνο ηλεκτρονικά λογαριασμό είναι περίπου ένα ευρώ πιο φθηνά.

----------


## paanos

Μέτρια τιμή αν σκεφτείς ότι το δίνουν στα 24-25€ (μαζί με την έκπτωση e-λογαριασμού)

----------


## trellos

Συμφωνώ....αλλά δεν είχα όρεξη για παζάρια και μου το πληρώνει Η δουλειά μου.

----------


## manospcistas

Χθες έλαβα κλήση για αναβάθμιση από 24 σε 50, κρατώντας απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 λεπτά προς κινητά με 29 και κάτι
Δεν προχώρησε, το θεώρησα αυξημένο

----------


## JpegXguy

Εμείς πληρώναμε 35 όταν είχαμε 50αρι λολ

----------


## desertman

Ανανέωσα απο adsl 24 triple play full tv με τα αθλητικά σε vdsl 50 triplay play full tv με τα αθλητικά με 27,50 ευρώ για δύο χρόνια.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Ανανέωσα απο adsl 24 triple play full tv με τα αθλητικά σε vdsl 50 triplay play full tv με τα αθλητικά με 27,50 ευρώ για δύο χρόνια.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο το χω στα 37.08 ευρώ από φορητότητα. :Thumb down:

----------


## desertman

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο το χω στα 37.08 ευρώ από φορητότητα.


Πολύ ακριβό φίλε μου. Τόσο δίνουν vdsl 100 και με τηλεόραση.
Εγώ πλήρωνα 26,50 για adsl 24 triple play και μόνο με ένα ευρώ παραπάνω έχω vdsl 50. Συν ότι από 300 λεπτά προς κινητά είναι πλέον 360 λεπτά, τα οποία ισχύουν και για κλήσεις προς αρκετές χώρες του εξωτερικού. Όλα αυτά με νέο διετές συμβόλαιο.

----------


## paanos

Για ανανέωση συμβολαίου μου δίνουν:
50αρα με 26€, 100αρα με 31,5€, 50αρα και vodafone tv family με 32,9€. 
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τους πω ευχαριστω ή να τους βρίσω, από τη μια οι τιμές που μου κάνουν είναι καλύτερες και από νέους πελάτες ενώ από την άλλη έχουν αναφερθεί πολύ καλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## eki

> Για ανανέωση συμβολαίου μου δίνουν:
> 50αρα με 26€, 100αρα με 31,5€, 50αρα και vodafone tv family με 32,9€. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τους πω ευχαριστω ή να τους βρίσω, από τη μια οι τιμές που μου κάνουν είναι καλύτερες και από νέους πελάτες ενώ από την άλλη έχουν αναφερθεί πολύ καλύτερες τιμές.



Ανανέωσα την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή 23,90€ για 50αρα (έχω και Vodafone κινητό). Την 100αρα μου την δίνανε 29€.

----------


## ThReSh

> Την 100αρα μου την δίνανε 29€.


God damn! Αυτό με κάποια κίνηση εκ μέρους σου ή απλά σε πήραν τηλέφωνο?

----------


## Dark_Man

VDSL 100αρα, 5 ωρες απεριοριστα προς κινητα και σταθερα με 28.99E με δηλωμενο αριθμο κινητου Vodafone (πιανεται και το φοιτητικο)

----------


## paanos

Δεν μετραει σε κάποια έκπτωση αφού δεν είναι συμβόλαιο, ίσως να μετραει σαν σύνδεση (ότι απλά είσαι πελάτης).
Τελικά 31,5€ έκλεισα για 3play, περιμενω δεκτη.

----------


## bill27

> Δεν μετραει σε κάποια έκπτωση αφού δεν είναι συμβόλαιο, ίσως να μετραει σαν σύνδεση (ότι απλά είσαι πελάτης).
> Τελικά 31,5€ έκλεισα για 3play, περιμενω δεκτη.


Δεν ειχες τον καινουριο αποκωδηκοποιητη?

----------


## geoav

Ρε παιδες, εχει παρει κανεις προσφορα 3play sports 100αρα (οχι ftth μιας και εμεις δεν ειμαστε στους τυχερους) και αν ναι τι τιμη? Ληγει το Φλεβαρη το 50αρι 3play sports που εχω και δινω 40 το μηνα τωρα και αναρωτιεμαι αν μπορω να παρω το 100αρι στα ιδια λεφτα.

----------


## eki

> God damn! Αυτό με κάποια κίνηση εκ μέρους σου ή απλά σε πήραν τηλέφωνο?


Με έπαιρναν επι δυο εβδομάδες τηλέφωνο για αν θέλω να αναβαθμισω σε τιμή έκπληξη και μου την είπε και η κοπέλα όταν ανανέωσα. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει παίζει ρόλο σε ποιον θα πέσεις. Δυο ημέρες πριν ανανεώσω είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και μου δίνανε την 50αρα 29€ (!!!!) με τιμή site 26,90€ και την 100αρα 34€.

----------


## ThReSh

> Με έπαιρναν επι δυο εβδομάδες τηλέφωνο για αν θέλω να αναβαθμισω σε τιμή έκπληξη και μου την είπε και η κοπέλα όταν ανανέωσα. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει παίζει ρόλο σε ποιον θα πέσεις. Δυο ημέρες πριν ανανεώσω είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και μου δίνανε την 50αρα 29€ (!!!!) με τιμή site 26,90€ και την 100αρα 34€.


Κατάλαβα, thnx  :Smile:

----------


## paanos

> Δεν ειχες τον καινουριο αποκωδηκοποιητη?


Στη σύνδεση που πήρε την προσφορά είχε τηλεόραση παλιά, πριν βγει ο νέος δέκτης. Σε άλλες συνδέσεις έχω τον νέο. 
Δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από τη διαδικασία, με παιδέψαν πολύ απλά για να γυρίσουν την τηλεφωνία σε voip και ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει αποκωδικοποιητη (1+ εβδομάδα μετά), ενώ υποτίθεται θα έφευγε την επόμενη εργάσιμη από αυτούς.

----------


## geoav

> Ρε παιδες, εχει παρει κανεις προσφορα 3play sports 100αρα (οχι ftth μιας και εμεις δεν ειμαστε στους τυχερους) και αν ναι τι τιμη? Ληγει το Φλεβαρη το 50αρι 3play sports που εχω και δινω 40 το μηνα τωρα και αναρωτιεμαι αν μπορω να παρω το 100αρι στα ιδια λεφτα.


Κανεις δεν εχει τετοιο πακετο ? Οποιος εχει ποσα δινει?

----------


## maxdore217

> Ανανέωσα απο adsl 24 triple play full tv με τα αθλητικά σε vdsl 50 triplay play full tv με τα αθλητικά με 27,50 ευρώ για δύο χρόνια.


Έχεις και σύνδεση κινητού vodafone ; Mήπως βγαίνει με κάποιο φοιτητικό πάσο?

Ρωτάω για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε ... μην πάρω τηλ. και μου λένε στο τέλος ότι ισχύει για αυτούς και για αυτούς και όχι για εσάς!

----------


## desertman

> Έχεις και σύνδεση κινητού vodafone ; Mήπως βγαίνει με κάποιο φοιτητικό πάσο?
> 
> Ρωτάω για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε ... μην πάρω τηλ. και μου λένε στο τέλος ότι ισχύει για αυτούς και για αυτούς και όχι για εσάς!


Όχι δεν έχω και κινητό vodafone. Αν είχα θα ήταν ακόμα πιο φτηνό. Ούτε φοιτητικό κτλ.
Τόσο το δίνουν,αφού το adsl 24 triple play το δίνουν 22,5 πλέον.

----------


## maxdore217

> Όχι δεν έχω και κινητό vodafone. Αν είχα θα ήταν ακόμα πιο φτηνό. Ούτε φοιτητικό κτλ.
> Τόσο το δίνουν,αφού το adsl 24 triple play το δίνουν 22,5 πλέον.


Κι όμως δεν τον δίνουν! 

Το adsl που λες είναι άλλο πράγμα , σου λένε εως 24Μ και πιάνεις στο τέλος 4! 
Εδώ οι τιμές της 50ρας https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/50mbps/c-120113/ απ'ότι βλέπεις έχουν σκέτη χωρίς tv 26,90
Άσε που πήγα και σε κατάστημα και μου έδωσε τελική τιμή 40.30€ για αυτό το πακέτο που λες! 
εκτός και αν είχα συμβόλαιο voda που πάει με μια έκπτωση στα 38.50 ... πήρα και ένα σταθερό τηλ. σε τμήμα πωλήσεων κα την ίδια τιμή μου έδωσε.
Εσένα ήταν προσφορά για ανανέωση ( για να μην φύγει ? ) γιατί σε νέο συνδρομητή δεν βλέπω να παίζει αυτή η τιμή.

edit : Έφαγα και 3ο Άκυρο γιατί έβαλα το κινητό μου να με καλέσουν αυτοί και μου είπε τα ίδια 40.30€ για νέους συνδρομητές .

----------


## desertman

> Κι όμως δεν τον δίνουν! 
> 
> Το adsl που λες είναι άλλο πράγμα , σου λένε εως 24Μ και πιάνεις στο τέλος 4! 
> Εδώ οι τιμές της 50ρας https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/50mbps/c-120113/ απ'ότι βλέπεις έχουν σκέτη χωρίς tv 26,90
> Άσε που πήγα και σε κατάστημα και μου έδωσε τελική τιμή 40.30€ για αυτό το πακέτο που λες! 
> εκτός και αν είχα συμβόλαιο voda που πάει με μια έκπτωση στα 38.50 ... πήρα και ένα σταθερό τηλ. σε τμήμα πωλήσεων κα την ίδια τιμή μου έδωσε.
> Εσένα ήταν προσφορά για ανανέωση ( για να μην φύγει ? ) γιατί σε νέο συνδρομητή δεν βλέπω να παίζει αυτή η τιμή.
> 
> edit : Έφαγα και 3ο Άκυρο γιατί έβαλα το κινητό μου να με καλέσουν αυτοί και μου είπε τα ίδια 40.30€ για νέους συνδρομητές .


Εμένα ήταν προσφορά για ανανέωση αλλά δεν είχα κάνει αίτηση φορητότητας. Μου τηλεφώνησαν από μόνοι τους για αυτή την προσφορά 1,5 μήνα πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο. 
Περίεργο που δεν κάνουν καλές εκπτώσεις για νέους συνδρομητές. Συνήθως γίνεται το αντίθετο.

- - - Updated - - -

Δες και στην getaline για προσφορά.

----------


## maxdore217

> Εμένα ήταν προσφορά για ανανέωση αλλά δεν είχα κάνει αίτηση φορητότητας. Μου τηλεφώνησαν από μόνοι τους για αυτή την προσφορά 1,5 μήνα πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο. 
> Περίεργο που δεν κάνουν καλές εκπτώσεις για νέους συνδρομητές. Συνήθως γίνεται το αντίθετο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δες και στην *getaline* για προσφορά.


Έκανα την προσπάθεια μου και σε αυτούς αλλά τζίγος η δουλειά (και αυτοί ίδιες τιμές μου έδωσαν 40.30€ και μάλιστα το παλικάρι που μίλησα ήταν και ιδιαίτερα επιθετικό)...Μου λέει ποιον πάροχο έχετε (nova του λέω) άρα θα πληρώνεται περισσότερα (συμπέρασμα που έβγαλε μόνος του!) η προσφορά που σας κάνουμε είναι μια χαρά μου λέει! Αν θέλετε σκέτη 50ρα είναι 26.9€...Του λέω ξέρεις ότι την 100ρα την δίνει η Νοva 29.90 ? πώς γίνεται η 50ρα με 27€ να θεωρείτε προσφορά ... error 505 ο τύπος μετά!!! 

Άρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ένα, ο καινούργιος πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώσει 967.20€ για τα 2 χρόνια συμβολαίου ενώ αντίστιοχα σε παλιότερο πελάτη (με πρόταση από το τμήμα προσφορών) βγαίνει 660€ ...Κοινός 307.20€ επιπλέον στα 2 χρόνια 
Θαυμάσια!!!   :Whistle:

----------


## desertman

> Έκανα την προσπάθεια μου και σε αυτούς αλλά τζίγος η δουλειά (και αυτοί ίδιες τιμές μου έδωσαν 40.30€ και μάλιστα το παλικάρι που μίλησα ήταν και ιδιαίτερα επιθετικό)...Μου λέει ποιον πάροχο έχετε (nova του λέω) άρα θα πληρώνεται περισσότερα (συμπέρασμα που έβγαλε μόνος του!) η προσφορά που σας κάνουμε είναι μια χαρά μου λέει! Αν θέλετε σκέτη 50ρα είναι 26.9€...Του λέω ξέρεις ότι την 100ρα την δίνει η Νοva 29.90 ? πώς γίνεται η 50ρα με 27€ να θεωρείτε προσφορά ... error 505 ο τύπος μετά!!! 
> 
> Άρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ένα, ο καινούργιος πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώσει 967.20€ για τα 2 χρόνια συμβολαίου ενώ αντίστιοχα σε παλιότερο πελάτη (με πρόταση από το τμήμα προσφορών) βγαίνει 660€ ...Κοινός 307.20€ επιπλέον στα 2 χρόνια 
> Θαυμάσια!!!


Πως και δεν μένεις στην Nova? Θες το vodafone tv?

----------


## maxdore217

> Πως και δεν μένεις στην Nova? Θες το vodafone tv?


Ναι θέλω το sport περιεχόμενο , λέω να φύγω γιατί η nova στον Koρυδαλλό δεν έχει vdsl όπως μου είπαν από κατάστημα.

----------


## theopan

> Άρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ένα, ο καινούργιος πελάτης θα πρέπει να πληρώσει 967.20€ για τα 2 χρόνια συμβολαίου ενώ αντίστιοχα σε παλιότερο πελάτη (με πρόταση από το τμήμα προσφορών) βγαίνει 660€ ...Κοινός 307.20€ επιπλέον στα 2 χρόνια 
> Θαυμάσια!!!


Τόσα χρόνια παραπονιόμασταν (δικαίως) ότι "αβαντάρουν" (σκανδαλωδώς κάποιες φορές) τους νέους πελάτες σε βάρος των παλιών. Ε δεν έπρεπε επιτέλους να αλλάξει -όπως φαίνεται πλέον να συμβαίνει- αυτό; Πιο λογικό και δίκαιο είναι να έχει καλύτερη μεταχείριση ο "πιστός" συνδρομητής.

----------


## maxdore217

> Τόσα χρόνια παραπονιόμασταν (δικαίως) ότι "αβαντάρουν" (σκανδαλωδώς κάποιες φορές) τους νέους πελάτες σε βάρος των παλιών. Ε δεν έπρεπε επιτέλους να αλλάξει -όπως φαίνεται πλέον να συμβαίνει- αυτό; Πιο λογικό και δίκαιο είναι να έχει καλύτερη μεταχείριση ο "πιστός" συνδρομητής.


Το δίκιο φίλε μου, είναι να έχουν όλοι την ίδια αντιμετώπιση. Εφόσον η εταιρία θα προσφέρει το ίδιο ποιόν με ίδιες προϋποθέσεις σε δέσμευση κτλ.

----------


## theopan

Έμποροι είναι, εμπόριο ασκούν. Δεν κάνουν λειτούργημα ούτε κοινωνική πολιτική. Δεν υπάρχουν "δικαιοσύνες" σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Παλιότερα ήθελαν να αυξάνουν τους συνδρομητές τους συνεχώς ο καθένας έναντι των άλλων οπότε έκαναν "αβάντα" στους νέους συνδρομητές. Άλλαξαν τα πράγματα, αποφάσισαν ότι τους συμφέρει η διατήρηση της συνδρομητικής βάσης, οπότε πλέον δίνουν πλεονεκτήματα στους υπάρχοντες.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Καλησπέρα

Πρώην πελάτης της cyta και πλέον πρέπει να κάνω καινούργιο συμβόλαιο και ψάχνω να κάτσω vodafone ή να φύγω. Το θέμα ότι αύριο ή μεθαύριο πρέπει να με καλέσουν από το τμήμα αναβάθμιση να ακούσω αν θα μου πούνε κανονική τιμή για vdsl 50 , μέχρι στιγμής έχω adsl 24 double play.   Με λίγα λόγια ,θα μπορώ να πάρω καλύτερη τιμή ή εφόσον θα κάνω καινούργιο συμβόλαιο θα είμαι καινούργιος πελάτης και θα μου πούνε τιμή κατάλογου ? "Γρήγορο" internet δεν χρειάζομαι,αλλά η διαφορά κανονική τιμής που δίνει η vodafone το adsl 24 και το vdsl50 double play είναι 5,40€.  Να πω ότι κινητό τηλέφωνο vodafone δεν έχω.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Πρώην πελάτης της cyta και πλέον πρέπει να κάνω καινούργιο συμβόλαιο και ψάχνω να κάτσω vodafone ή να φύγω. Το θέμα ότι αύριο ή μεθαύριο πρέπει να με καλέσουν από το τμήμα αναβάθμιση να ακούσω αν θα μου πούνε κανονική τιμή για vdsl 50 , μέχρι στιγμής έχω adsl 24 double play.   Με λίγα λόγια ,θα μπορώ να πάρω καλύτερη τιμή ή εφόσον θα κάνω καινούργιο συμβόλαιο θα είμαι καινούργιος πελάτης και θα μου πούνε τιμή κατάλογου ? "Γρήγορο" internet δεν χρειάζομαι,αλλά η διαφορά κανονική τιμής που δίνει η vodafone το adsl 24 και το vdsl50 double play είναι 5,40€.  Να πω ότι κινητό τηλέφωνο vodafone δεν έχω.


Φτασε στο σημειο φορητοτητας και δες πως θα παρεις την 50αρα στη τιμη 24αρας  :Very Happy:

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Πιάνει ακόμα αυτό το κόλπο ?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Πιάνει ακόμα αυτό το κόλπο ?


Δεν νομιζω να σταματησει ποτε, εφοσον οι εταιριες πρεπει πρωτα να πληρωνουν και να νοικιαζουν γραμμες απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετα να τις σπρωχνουν σε πιθανους πελατες. Φαντασου ολοι τωρα να εχουν χιλιαδες-εκατομμυρια γραμμες και να "σφαζονται" μεταξυ τους για το ποιος θα "πουλησει" για να μην του μεινουν γραμμες στην ακρη.

----------


## georgep138

> Δεν νομιζω να σταματησει ποτε, εφοσον οι εταιριες πρεπει πρωτα να πληρωνουν και να νοικιαζουν γραμμες απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετα να τις σπρωχνουν σε πιθανους πελατες. Φαντασου ολοι τωρα να εχουν χιλιαδες-εκατομμυρια γραμμες και να "σφαζονται" μεταξυ τους για το ποιος θα "πουλησει" για να μην του μεινουν γραμμες στην ακρη.


Δεν μπορεί ένας πάροχος, να νοικιάσει από άλλον πάροχο, μία γραμμή ?
Πρέπει να νοικιάσει, πακέτο πολλών γραμμών ?
Και πόσες χιλιάδες , εκατομμύρια (όπως γράφεις) έχει το πακέτο ?

----------


## GregoirX23

Η μόνη διαφορά πλέον είναι ότι ο νέος πάροχος δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να στείλει την αίτηση φορητότητας στον άλλο πάροχο πριν να περάσουν 14 ημέρες νομίζω, οπότε και δεν θα γνωρίζει τπτ ο πάροχος που είσαι, αλλά και μπορεί να το μάθει όταν θα είναι σχεδόν αργά.. Δλδ ώρα για ενεργοποίηση.. Οπότε *προσοχή* εδώ.. 
Τώρα αν το γνωστοποιήσει ο πελάτης ότι πάει αλλού και αν θα τον πιστέψουν έτσι απλά... Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω.. 
Η μόνη περίπτωση που ο πάροχος μαθαίνει αμέσως ότι ο πελάτης πάει αλλού είναι αν υπογράψει να απολέσει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης και να ενεργοποιηθεί πιο γρήγορα και επομένως δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιστροφής..  
Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι δεν είναι όπως παλιά.. Οπότε όπως είπαμε *προσοχή* στις κινήσεις.. 
Το βρήκα: https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...rtability.html  :Wink:

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Διλαδη πλεον το να κανουμε φορητοτητα και να περιμενουμε για "προσφορα" εχει και ρισκο ,εφοσον ο προηγουμενος παροχος δεν θα το μαθει.... Αυτο που ειπες με βοηθαει πολυ ,γιατι αν κανω φορητοτητα και περιμενω να το μαθει ο αλλος παροχος και περασουν 14 μερες ,τοτε δεν εχει λογο να κανω φορητοτητα για να παρω "προσφορα" απο vodafone.

----------


## GregoirX23

Έτσι είναι.. Σε εμένα η αίτηση φορητότητας έφυγε την τελευταία ημέρα από τις 14.. Δλδ κοντά στην ημέρα ενεργοποίησης.. Με πήρε μεν ο πάροχος μου για αντιπροσφορά αλλά πλέον ήταν αργά.. Εγώ ήθελα τη φορητότητα έτσι κ αλλιώς, αλλά άλλος μπορεί να μη τη θέλει.. 
Άλλοι χρήστες πάλι ισχυρίζονται ότι με το που έγινε η αίτηση φορητότητας τους πήρε ο πάροχος τους για αντιπροσφορά πιο γρήγορα, αλλά μπορείς να το επαληθεύσεις; Ούτε και ξέρουμε αν είχαν δεχτεί να ενεργοποιηθούν πιο γρήγορα όπως λέω επάνω.. 
Γενικά όπως είπα τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει σε σύγκριση με πιο παλιά που ο πάροχος το μάθαινε αμέσως και γινόταν το έλα να δεις με τις προσφορές-αντιπροσφορές.. 
Τώρα για καλό μας να έγινε; Δεν το νομίζω.. :Whistle:  
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν καλά deals.. Απλά θέλει έρευνα..  :Wink:

----------


## jimskord

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, το συμβόλαιο μου με τη cosmote ληγει στις 5/12/20. Πριν είχα Vodafone πάλι 50αρα Vdsl και άλλαξα σε ΟΤΕ λόγω καλύτερης προσφοράς. Δυο χρόνια μετά η ίδια ιστορία. Ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει χειρότερο πάγιο από αυτό που έχω ήδη (μου έκανε προσφορά 34,5€ ενώ τώρα πληρώνω 32€) και σήμερα με κάλεσε η Vodafone για προσφορά στα 25,2€ τελική τιμή. Η προσφορά έχει ως εξής: 50αρα vdsl με εγγύηση στα 45, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 σε κινητά. Θεωρείτε καλή τιμή τα 25,2€ για το πακέτο αυτό; Τέλη εγκατάστασης ενεργοποίησης και εξοπλισμό δίνει δωρεάν. Με δεδομένο ότι το συμβόλαιο μ ληγει σε 20 μέρες ποτέ πρέπει να προβώ σε υπογραφή με το νέο πάροχο για να μη πληρώσω κερατιατικα (βλ. Τέλη αποσύνδεσης κτλ)

- - - Updated - - -

ΥΓ. Ενημερωτικά για 100αρα VDSL με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά μου είπαν 31,2€ απλά είμαι ικανοποιημένος με τη 50άρα και δε βλέπω νόημα να πληρώσω έξτρα 6€ το μήνα για τη 100άρα. Σημειώστε εδώ ότι σαν τηλέφωνο το χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια, αλλά είναι νούμερο που έχω 20 χρόνια, το έχουν τράπεζες κτλ και δε θέλω να το χάσω.

----------


## ThReSh

> ΥΓ. Ενημερωτικά για 100αρα VDSL με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά μου είπαν 31,2€ απλά είμαι ικανοποιημένος με τη 50άρα και δε βλέπω νόημα να πληρώσω έξτρα 6€ το μήνα για τη 100άρα. Σημειώστε εδώ ότι σαν τηλέφωνο το χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια, αλλά είναι νούμερο που έχω 20 χρόνια, το έχουν τράπεζες κτλ και δε θέλω να το χάσω.


Του χρόνου που θα θέλω να ανανεώσω, αμφιβάλω αν θα μου πουν την τιμή καταλόγου για τα 100Mbps (35.9E), πόσο μάλλον τα 31.2.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## GregoirX23

Γενικά ο οτε δεν είναι και ο πιο φθηνός.. Τώρα αν τότε σου έκατσε φθηνό πακέτο ήσουν τυχερός.. Συμβαίνει που και που.. 
Το πακέτο της βόντα είναι πολύ καλό σε τιμή.. 
Αλλά γενικά αυτά τα πήγαινε έλα υπάρχουν τι να κάνεις.. 
Κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι πλέον κάνουν καλύτερες προσφορές στους παλιούς πελάτες για να τους κρατήσουν.. Αλλά ισχύει; 
Τώρα γενικότερα για το αν θα κάτσεις η θα φύγεις τι να σου πω.. 
Ας πουν όσοι έχουν οτε πως παίρνεις καλύτερη τιμή.. Αν θες να μείνεις εκεί.. Κάπου είχε επίσης αναφερθεί κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που.. Με τόσες συζητήσεις.. 
Προσωπικά και εμένα θα με κάλυπτε η 50αρα.. Και γενικά δεν κοιτάζω τόσο τις εταιρίες αλλά το καλύτερο deal.. 
Το νούμερο σου θα μπορούσες να το βάλεις σε κάποιο τρίτο πάροχο voip βλέπε: modulus, youboto, intertelecom με μικρό πάγιο το χρόνο και μετά να κουμπώσεις και κάποια voip συσκευή, βλέπε voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή η κάποιο ΑΤΑ ώστε να μην έχεις το φόβο να χάσεις το νούμερο.. Αλλά μετά πάλι δε θα έχεις κάποιο νούμερο για φορητότητα; Δεν θα αλλάζεις συνέχεια νούμερο να πούμε.. 
Τέλος.. Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στο δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης.. 
Το εγκατάστασης μπορεί να παραπέμπει και αλλού.. Π.χ εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού που συνήθως δεν είναι δωρεάν.. Αλλά όπως είπα υποθέτω ότι λες για την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής..

----------


## jimskord

Κάθε χρόνο και πιο κάτω. Πριν δυο χρόνια όταν πήρα 50αρα από κοσμοτε με τίποτα η Vodafone δεν έριχνε τη τιμή κάτω από 32€, τσαντιστηκα και πήγα ΟΤΕ. Τότε ήταν αδιανόητο 50αρα κάτω από 31,9 που ήταν η μικρότερη που είχα βρει σε όλους τους παρόχους, τώρα 25,2€. Απλά του χρόνου η κατοστάρα θα έχει 28-29€ και η 200αρα 35€ λόγω μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη των συνδέσεων FTTH. Γνώμη μ πάντα.

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι μιλάω για τέλη ενεργοποίησης, και ρουτερ που για παράδειγμα η nova θέλει 40€. 
Ξέρει κάποιος ποτέ είναι η ιδανική ημερομηνία για να φύγω; Στη λήξη του συμβολαίου ή 10 μέρες πριν; Για παράδειγμα στα κινητά ξέρω ότι μέχρι και ένα μήνα πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου μπορείς να κανείς αίτηση στον νέο πάροχο χωρίς έξτρα χρεώσεις.
Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι στη περιοχή μου οι αλλαγές γίνονται σχετικά γρήγορα. Τη προηγούμενη φορά σε 20 μέρες είχα ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς καμία δίκοπη της γραμμής ούτε μισή ώρα.

----------


## bill27

Μια ερωτηση παιδια,μου προσφερε η vodafone 50αρι vdsl απερ.σταθ και 300' κιν. + ful vodafone tv σε τιμη 35,50€ απο 24αρι adsl που ειμαι τωρα με ιδιες παροχες και πληρωνω ~28€,γενικα στο σπιτι ο μονος που χρησιμοποιει το νετ ειμαι εγω και κλειδωνω 13-14mbps δλδ δεν καιγομαι και τοσο για την 50αρα...ουτε κατεβαζω και συνεχεια..Τι λετε ειναι καλο deal η να περιμενω στην ληξη του συμβολαιου που αργει ακομα??

----------


## paanos

Περίμενε τη λήξη.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Μόλις με καλέσανε απο το 2106703637 και καλά για αναβάθμιση από adsl σε vdsl 50 και μπας μου δώσουν προσφορά.  
-Μου λέει 30€
-λέω στο site βλέπω άλλη τιμή. 
- αυτή είναι τιμή για καινούργιους πελάτες
 -εγώ τι θα είμαι?
-δεν θα είμαι καινούργιος πελάτης?
-είστε πελάτης vodafone.
-πελάτης?Συμβόλαιο δεν έχω με'σας από cyta έρχομαι ,
-μα η vodafone την αγόρασε. 
-αν είναι 30€ πάω και άλλου. 

Η κοπέλα error 404 
τελευταίο και καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω λέει τελική τιμή 28€ και εγώ τις λέω πάω άλλου με αυτά τα λεφτά. 

Αν είναι να πληρώνω 28€ για vdsl 50 ,πάω wind οπού θα μου δίνουν και 120' στο f2g....

----------


## jimskord

Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα τηλεφωνικά συμβόλαιο. Με καλέσαν από τα γραφεία την Vodafone στη Θεσσαλονίκη ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είπε ο τηλεπωλητής και όχι από συνεργαζόμενη εταιρία. Το πακέτο ως εξής: 50mb Vdsl, απεριόριστα λεπτά προς όλα τα σταθερά & 360 λεπτά ομιλίας προς κινητά Ελλάδος και σταθερά Ευρώπης. Τελική τιμή με e-bill 23,89 Euro. Ενημερωτικά πάλι η 100άρα δε μπορούσε να πέσει κάτω από τα 31 ευρώ. Οπότε Vodafone για 24 μήνες.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

23,89€ douple play vdsl 50 ,καλή τιμή ,εμένα με λέει 28€ και καλά μου έκανε χάρη από 30€.....

----------


## nemesis1

> Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα τηλεφωνικά συμβόλαιο. Με καλέσαν από τα γραφεία την Vodafone στη Θεσσαλονίκη ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είπε ο τηλεπωλητής και όχι από συνεργαζόμενη εταιρία. Το πακέτο ως εξής: 50mb Vdsl, απεριόριστα λεπτά προς όλα τα σταθερά & 360 λεπτά ομιλίας προς κινητά Ελλάδος και σταθερά Ευρώπης. Τελική τιμή με e-bill 23,89 Euro. Ενημερωτικά πάλι η 100άρα δε μπορούσε να πέσει κάτω από τα 31 ευρώ. Οπότε Vodafone για 24 μήνες.


Τα τέλη φορητότητας στα είπε??

31,50 περίπου..

Δεν μπορεί να στα χαρίσει, είναι ενα είδος χαρατσιού για να μειωθούν τα παρε δωθε..  :Wink:

----------


## jimskord

Μου είπε βέβαια! Δωρεάν! Τέλη ενεργοποίησης και ρούτερ. Το μόνο έξτρα που πληρώνω είναι 5 ευρώ για το κούριερ που θα μου φέρει τα συμβόλαια και θα τα πάρει πίσω. Νομίζω ότι πια οι πωλητές είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί και τα λένε όλα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έκανε και εντύπωση.

----------


## nemesis1

> Μου είπε βέβαια! Δωρεάν! Τέλη ενεργοποίησης και ρούτερ. Το μόνο έξτρα που πληρώνω είναι 5 ευρώ για το κούριερ που θα μου φέρει τα συμβόλαια και θα τα πάρει πίσω. Νομίζω ότι πια οι πωλητές είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί και τα λένε όλα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έκανε και εντύπωση.


*Τέλη φορητοτητας* όχι ενεργοποιήσης...  :Wink: 

Ο OTE τα χρεώνει και στον 3ο η 4ο μήνα στα απομειώνει, δεν ξέρω η Voda

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Απο το 18340 εχει παρει καποιος προσφορα?Για να ξερω μη τηλεφωνω τσαμπα και χανω το χρονο μου...

----------


## paanos

13830 μάλλον εννοείς; Αν είσαι πελάτης Vodafone, από εκεί θα πάρεις προσφορά για ανανέωση/αναβάθμιση. 
Αρκετά σπάνια αναλαμβάνουν εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες ανανεώσεις υπαρχόντων πελατών, τα τηλέφωνα που έχουν αναφερθεί κατά καιρούς εδω στη πλειοψηφία τους είναι στο ίδιο κέντρο με το 13830. 

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις και να σε καλέσουν αυτοί από το vodafone.gr > θέλω περισσότερα από το πρόγραμμα μου (πιο κάτω στη σελίδα σε ένα κόκκινο banner).

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Δεν του εδωσα μεγαλη προσοχη τι αριθμο μου ειπε.... Δευτερη φορα εβαζα σταθερο για να με καλεσουν και σημερα αυτος που με καλεσε μου εδωσε αριθμο εγω να καλεσω... και για χθες που με καλεσανε εγραψα μια σελιδα πισω τι μου ελεγε μια..... Εκανα το κοπο και απο wind να με καλεσουν ε με λεει 28€ οτι γραφει στο site με λεει αυτη ειναι η προσφορα....Δεν θελουν πελατες πλεον ,τι γινεται?

----------


## MitsosGate13

Καλησπερα παιδια, ειμαι συνδρομητης Voda, εχω 24αρα και σκεφτομαι για αναβαθμιση. Το σωστο ταιμινγκ για τηλ στο τμημα προσφορων προκειμενου να μου δωσουν μια καλη προσφορα ποτε ειναι, πριν την ληξη ή μετα; Επισης το πακετο που λεει στο σαιτ double play για 26.9 αφορα και τους παλιους ή ειναι μονο για νεους συνδρομητες βοντα;

----------


## degeor

Πήρα 13830 τηλεφωνο να μου πουν για προσφορά σε 50αρα, ειχα κάνει ανανέωση σε 24ρα adsl τον Μάιο (18,20€). Η πρόταση τους για 50αρα vdsl (24 μήνες συμβόλαιο) με 360 λεπτά σε κινητά - σταθερά σε κάποιες ξένες χώρες, απεριόριστα σταθερά, δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης ( μη χρέωση αναβάθμισης) , δωρεάν vdsl ρούτερ (H300) και επιβεβαίωση σε σύνδεσμο με μέιλ που ήρθε το συμβόλαιο (χωρίς 5€ χρέωση που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω με κούριερ) με τιμή 24,35€ ( -1€ = 23,35€ με ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή).

----------


## paanos

Πολύ καλη τιμή.

----------


## Trainer

> Πήρα 13830 τηλεφωνο να μου πουν για προσφορά σε 50αρα, ειχα κάνει ανανέωση σε 24ρα adsl τον Μάιο (18,20€). Η πρόταση τους για 50αρα vdsl (24 μήνες συμβόλαιο) με 360 λεπτά σε κινητά - σταθερά σε κάποιες ξένες χώρες, απεριόριστα σταθερά, δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης ( μη χρέωση αναβάθμισης) , δωρεάν vdsl ρούτερ (H300) και επιβεβαίωση σε σύνδεσμο με μέιλ που ήρθε το συμβόλαιο (χωρίς 5€ χρέωση που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω με κούριερ) με τιμή 24,35€ ( -1€ = 23,35€ με ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή).


Τους πετσόκοψες !!

----------


## geoav

Παιδες οσοι εχετε καρτα alpha bank & bonus points μπορειτε με αυτοματη εξοφληση και χρηση 1500 bonus points καθε μηνα να γλυτωνετε αλλα 5 ευρα απο το λογαριασμο. Ασχετο μεν, σχετικο δε

----------


## ThReSh

> Παιδες οσοι εχετε καρτα alpha bank & bonus points μπορειτε με αυτοματη εξοφληση και χρηση 1500 bonus points καθε μηνα να γλυτωνετε αλλα 5 ευρα απο το λογαριασμο. Ασχετο μεν, σχετικο δε


Η πάγια εντολή είναι 7 ευρώ οι 1500 πόντοι, η "manual" εξόφληση είναι 5.

----------


## geoav

> Η πάγια εντολή είναι 7 ευρώ οι 1500 πόντοι, η "manual" εξόφληση είναι 5.


Χμμμ, τωρα που το λες κι εμενα 7 κοβει συνολικα αλλα σε συνδυασμο με το e-bill. Αυτοματο το εχω παντως, αν και πλεον δεν μπορω να βρω απο που το βλεπω γιατι στο myVodafone δεν υπαρχει πλεον αυτη η επιλογη, ουτε στο web ουτε στο app.

----------


## paanos

7+1 κόβει. Σε μπερδεύει γιατί το 6€ για το alpha bonus και το 0,84€ περίπου του ebill είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ/φόρους.

Ο τρόπος πληρωμής φαίνεται μόνο μέσω του My Vodafone App > Λογαριασμός (κάτω αριστερά) > Ανάλυση > Πάγια εντολή

----------


## ThReSh

> Χμμμ, τωρα που το λες κι εμενα 7 κοβει συνολικα αλλα σε συνδυασμο με το e-bill. Αυτοματο το εχω παντως, αν και πλεον δεν μπορω να βρω απο που το βλεπω γιατι στο myVodafone δεν υπαρχει πλεον αυτη η επιλογη, ουτε στο web ουτε στο app.


Ναι, φοβάμαι κι εγώ ότι το έβγαλαν. Δεν μπορούσα να το βρω την τελευταία φορά που έψαξα στα γρήγορα και μετά ξεχάστηκα.

----------


## geoav

> 7+1 κόβει. Σε μπερδεύει γιατί το 6€ για το alpha bonus και το 0,84€ περίπου του ebill είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ/φόρους.
> 
> Ο τρόπος πληρωμής φαίνεται μόνο μέσω του My Vodafone App > Λογαριασμός (κάτω αριστερά) > Ανάλυση > Πάγια εντολή


Δεν υπαρχει πλεον το Παγια εντολη στην Αναλυση αυτο ειναι το θεμα.
Αλλα ναι οντως ειχα ξεχασει το ΦΠΑ.

----------


## paanos

Κανονικα το βλέπω.. ένα πράσινο κουμπί κάτω από το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού.

----------


## geoav

> Κανονικα το βλέπω.. ένα πράσινο κουμπί κάτω από το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού.


Το πρασινο που λεει Direct Debit το βλεπω. Απλα σε μενα δεν ειναι κουμπι. Οσο και να πατησω στην οθονη, σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο, ειτε με παρατεταμενο πατημα ειτε λιγο απλα δεν  κανει απολυτως τπτ.

----------


## paanos

Εμενα με πάει στην οθόνη της πάγιας εντολής, και βγάζει σφαλμα  :Razz:  αλλά τουλάχιστον πάει.
Γενικά αυτά παίζανε σωστα μόνο στο my hol, μετά την αλλαγή στο my vodafone δεν παίζουν σωστα αρκετά πράγματα σε app/site.

----------


## geoav

> Εμενα με πάει στην οθόνη της πάγιας εντολής, και βγάζει σφαλμα  αλλά τουλάχιστον πάει.
> Γενικά αυτά παίζανε σωστα μόνο στο my hol, μετά την αλλαγή στο my vodafone δεν παίζουν σωστα αρκετά πράγματα σε app/site.


Σε μενα δεν κανει απολυτως τπτ. Στο γκρι ακριβως απο κατω που ειναι για να δεις την αναλυση σε pdf δουλευει παντως μια χαρα. Μην τα θεμε κι ολα δικα μας εεε

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Πριν λιγο καλεσα το 13830 για προσφορα για double play 50 να ζητησω ξανα προσφορα και τελικη τιμη τωρα μου ειπε 25,34 με ebill ,διλαδη επρεπε να του πω και ευχαριστω.... εφοσον για καινουργιους πελατες το πακετο αυτο ειναι 26,90€ 

Αλλα επειδη βαρεθηκα να τους παρακαλαω ,του ειπα να μου στειλει το συμβολαιο. 

Ενα περιεργο που μου ειπε ,επειδη ξερει οτι η κλήση ηχογραφειται ,ειναι οτι επειδη το συστημα της vodafone δεν με βλεπει σαν παλιος πελατης και δεν του αφηνει στο συμβολαιο να βαλει 25,34€ που μου ειπε και με ενημερωσε οτι η τιμη που θα αναγραφεται θα ειναι 34€ και κατι λεπτα...

 Και λεω εγω τωρα,αυτος μου ειπε 25,43€ τελικη τιμη και στο συμβολαιο θα γραφει 34€ και αν μου ερθει 34€ λογαριασμο τι κανω τοτε ?

- - - Updated - - -

Μαλλον κολπο ειναι αυτο ,γιατι εγω πρωτη φορα το βλεπω....Στο τηλεφωνο μια τιμη και επειδη δεν το αφηνει το συστημα μπαινει αλλη τιμη.Σαν να τους πω εγω μετα ,πριν μπορουσα να πληρωσω και τωρα δεν μπορω να σας δωσω 5€ ,γιατι δεν μου περισσεyουν αλλα 30€ ..........

----------


## MitsosGate13

Sorry αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι απατη; Τι φαση;

----------


## paanos

Δεν υπογράφεις εννοείται.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτή είναι η τιμή του τιμοκατάλογου χωρίς την έκπτωση.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Δευτερα θα ξανακαλεσω το 13830 θα ζητήσω ξανα προσφορα τελευταια φορα και πλεον θα ζητησω τιμη κατω απο 25€ και αν αρχισουν παλι σου, μου και δεν γινεται ,θα τους πω και εγω πλεον δεν μπορω να σας δινω λεφτα. 

Πλεον δεν εκτυπωνεις ,δεν βαζεις υπογραφη ,απλως σου στελνει ενα link και πατας αποδοχη.

----------


## paanos

Δεν είναι τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου, είναι τιμή «προσφοράς» για υπάρχοντες πελάτες. Ο τιμοκατάλογος είναι περίπου 54€.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Μα δεν γινεται ο καθενας εκει που δουλευει να μου λεει οτι του κατεβει,πριν μια εβδομαδα μια μου δινει "προσφορα" double play 50 απο 30€ στα 28€..... Τωρα χθες αυτος μου λεει αλλη τιμη και στο συμβολαιο αλλη τιμη. Κανω μια φορητοτητα να τελειωνω ,γιατι τους βαρεθηκα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δευτερα θα ξανακαλεσω το 13830 θα ζητήσω ξανα προσφορα τελευταια φορα και πλεον θα ζητησω τιμη κατω απο 25€ και αν αρχισουν παλι σου, μου και δεν γινεται ,θα τους πω και εγω πλεον δεν μπορω να σας δινω λεφτα. 
> 
> Πλεον δεν εκτυπωνεις ,δεν βαζεις υπογραφη ,απλως σου στελνει ενα link και πατας αποδοχη.


Στο link αυτό έχει και το pdf με τη προσφορά.. Έχει αναφερθεί ξανά.. 
Απλά σαν πληροφορία..

----------


## JpegXguy

Παιδιά σε εμάς το 50αρι σε Vodafone ήταν 35 ευρώ. Σας ζηλεύω. Και το θεωρείτε και ακριβό χαχα
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να πέσει το δικό μου σε τιμή τώρα που πάω για ανανέωση;

EDIT: Κοιτώντας το σαιτ εγώ θυμάμαι να λέει 35 για νέους πελάτες αλλά τώρα όντως λέει το 26,κάτι που λέει πιο πάνω. Έπεσαν οι τιμές;

----------


## nikosaek2121

Εμένα μου δίνουν το 100αρι 34.20 αξίζει, αξίζει πιστεύεται παιδιά ; έχω δει η Nova το έχει 29.90 αλλά χωρίς κλήσεις σε κινητά...

----------


## ThReSh

> Εμένα μου δίνουν το 100αρι 34.20 αξίζει, αξίζει πιστεύεται παιδιά ; έχω δει η Nova το έχει 29.90 αλλά χωρίς κλήσεις σε κινητά...


Αν μιλάμε για ανανέωση δεν είναι άσχημα, καινούριος θα μπορούσες και πιο κάτω.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Αν μιλάμε για ανανέωση δεν είναι άσχημα, καινούριος θα μπορούσες και πιο κάτω.


Ανανέωση από 50αρι τώρα πληρώνω 31.40, σκέφτομαι να πάω στην Nova με 29.90, έχω ακούσει ότι δίνει και Router που δέχεται Bridge Mode, οι καμπίνες είναι της Vodafone VDSL παίζει ρόλο αυτό ως προς την ταχύτητα - σταθερότητα του ίντερνετ ? Σκέφτομαι ότι όπως ακριβώς είναι τώρα θα είμαι και στην Nova με μοναδική διαφορά το λίγο πιο πάνω κάτω από το chipset του Router.

----------


## ThReSh

> έχω ακούσει ότι δίνει και Router που δέχεται Bridge Mode, οι καμπίνες είναι της Vodafone VDSL παίζει ρόλο αυτό ως προς την ταχύτητα - σταθερότητα του ίντερνετ ?


Δίνει πράγματι? 1η φορά το ακούω, όχι βέβαια ότι διαβάζω αντίστοιχα topics. 

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα, έτσι κι αλλιώς η Forthnet δεν έχει δικές της καμπίνες, είτε από του ΟΤΕ είτε από της Wind είτε από της Vodafone παίζει.

Edit: Έχεις δίκιο, ποοοο με σκίσε...

----------


## nikosaek2121

Ναι φίλε, ZTE H288A ονομάζεται το Router που δίνει και στο νήμα που υπάρχει εδώ στο forum έχει και οδηγό για το πώς να το κάνεις. Και σκέφτομαι Πίος ο λόγος να μείνω Vodafone με αυτή την τιμή και μάλιστα όταν ξέρω ότι έρχονται νέοι πελάτες και θα έχουν αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα με εμένα πολύ χαμηλότερα, δηλαδή εγώ είμαι κατώτερος πελάτης από τους άλλους ? χίλιες φορές Nova με 29.90 και θα προσπαθήσω μήπως μπορούμε να βάλουμε και κάποια λεπτά ομιλίας προς κινητά μέσα στο πακέτο.

----------


## ThReSh

Προσωπικά έχω ένα φόβο με την Forthnet μετά από τα επικά μπουκώματα που έβλεπα σε γνωστούς/φίλους/συγγενείς κατά την διάρκεια της  1ης καραντίνας. 

Θα μου πεις έχουν αναβαθμίσει τώρα, αλλά και πάλι φοβάμαι λίγο.

----------


## MitsosGate13

So, μετά από επικοινωνία με το τμήμα προσφορών η πρώτη τιμή που μου έδωσε για 50αρι internet + free modem (το Η300ς το σουπερ χρεπι), 360' κινητά και απεριορίστα σταθερά ειναι 26 ‎€ τελική τιμή μαζί με το e-bill (το οποίο ειναι το γνωστό -1€ αλλά αν δείτε το λογαριασμό μπαίνει ΦΠΑ οπότε ειναι μόνο -0.81€, τέσπα), ήτοι μονο 0,9€ λιγότερα από όσα γράφουν στο σάητ.

Θα προσπαθήσω να ζητήσω καλύτερη τιμή προς κάτω των 25 και εάν δεν, τότε φύγαμε για wind (28€ με 300' κινητα και 1500' προς WIND Mobile, 50mbps πάντα) με την ελπίδα μήπως με πάρουν για αντιπροσφορά (doubtful)

----------


## GregoirX23

Μη ξεχνάς και τα 120' σε καρτοκινητό και το 1 γίγα που δίνει η wind.. Αν έχεις καρτοκινητό της..

----------


## MitsosGate13

> Μη ξεχνάς και τα 120' σε καρτοκινητό και το 1 γίγα που δίνει η wind.. Αν έχεις καρτοκινητό της..


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω, το δικό μου το έχω φρογκ αλλά ήθελε η αδερφή μου να κάνει φορητότητα σε WIND την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, δεν κατέστει δυνατόν να της στείλει η κεντρική εταρεία νέα σιμ γιατί αυτή θα έφτανε του Αϊ Γιαννιού με τις μεταφορικές οπότε πήρε σε 3 καταστήματα, τα 2 δεν είχαν και το 3ο της είπαν τηλεφωνικά ότι έχουν μόνο 3 σιμ διαθέσιμες κα ότι και τις κρατάνε για πελάτες που κάνουν ακριβά προγράμματα

Δεν σας κάνω πλάκα, αυτό όντως τις είπαν και νευρίασε και το γύρισε και αυτή σε κοσμοτέ που έιχαν σιμ διαθέσιμες ... Τραγική κατάσταση λέμε..

----------


## GregoirX23

Υφίσταται αυτό που λες με τις σιμ.. 
Πρόσφατα ήθελα να αλλάξω μια πολύ παλιά σιμ σε κοσμοκάρτα (μου ήρθε μνμ για δωρεάν αλλαγή) και έκανα το λάθος να πάω σε franchise κατάστημα του δικτύου.. Guess what.. Δεν είχαν..  :Whistle: 
Μετά πήγα σε κανονικό και έκανα τη δουλειά μου.. Κατόπιν έμαθα ότι τα franchise πληρώνουν μόνα τους τις σιμ και δεν τις δίνουν εύκολα, παρά μόνο για "σοβαρές" δουλειές.. Όχι βέβαια ότι δε την είχα ψιλιαστεί τη δουλειά.. 
Δεν μπορώ να πω βέβαια το ίδιο για τις άλλες 2 εταιρίες.. Όποτε χρειάστηκα σιμ σχεδόν άμεσα.. Ίσως είναι και η περίπτωση.. Αλλά μπορείς να μη σκεφτείς το πάνω;

----------


## MitsosGate13

> Υφίσταται αυτό που λες με τις σιμ.. 
> Πρόσφατα ήθελα να αλλάξω μια πολύ παλιά σιμ σε κοσμοκάρτα (μου ήρθε μνμ για δωρεάν αλλαγή) και έκανα το λάθος να πάω σε franchise κατάστημα του δικτύου.. Guess what.. Δεν είχαν.. 
> Μετά πήγα σε κανονικό και έκανα τη δουλειά μου.. Κατόπιν έμαθα ότι τα franchise πληρώνουν μόνα τους τις σιμ και δεν τις δίνουν εύκολα, παρά μόνο για "σοβαρές" δουλειές.. Όχι βέβαια ότι δε την είχα ψιλιαστεί τη δουλειά.. 
> Δεν μπορώ να πω βέβαια το ίδιο για τις άλλες 2 εταιρίες.. Όποτε χρειάστηκα σιμ σχεδόν άμεσα.. Ίσως είναι και η περίπτωση.. Αλλά μπορείς να μη σκεφτείς το πάνω;


Και εάν δεν έχουν, άμα τους πεις "θέλω το Χ πρόγραμμα που κανει 50 ευρώ" θα τρέξουν σαν το Βέγγο και θα σου φέρουν. Αλλά για απλό καρτοτηλέφωνο, γιοκ. Κρίμα γιατί είχα σκοπό εάν της έδιναν την ΣΙΜ να της έλεγαν να γίνει πακέτο με το σταθερό αλλά έτσι όπως μίλησαν, αυτοί έχασαν. Και να φανταστείς κάποτε μόνο με τα περιοδικά δεν τις έδιναν τις σιμ, παντού βρίσκαμε και τώρα κοντεύουμε να πέρνουμε και χαρτάκι αναμονής λες και πήγαμε στο ΙΚΑ  :ROFL:  :Closed topic:

----------


## nosf1234

Ανανέωσα πριν λιγες ημερες (το συμβολαιο εληγε Μαιο). Αναβαθμιση γραμμής στα 100mbps απο 50mbps , ~ 34ευρω από ~ 30 ευρω.

----------


## MitsosGate13

So,με το συμβόλαιο να λήγει αυτές τις μέρες, την Βοντα να μην έχει καμία διάθεση να διαπραγματεύτει παρόλο που αναγνώριζαν ότι το 50αρι παίζει παρακάτω από τα 26 από εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες και τους υπαλλήλους των προσφορών να μιλάνε με υφάκι, αποφάσισα να πάω αλλού. 

Έκανα την πρώτη επαφή μαζί την άλλη εταιρία, περιμένω να μου στείλουν συμβόλαια κλπ και να τους στείλω τα χαρτιά που ζητάνε. 

Τώρα η κοπέλα που μίλησα με διαβεβαιώνει ότι εμείς μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε κανονικά και έχουν 14 μέρες να κάνουν αίτηση φορητοτητας και ότι αυτή θα πάει στον τωρινό πάροχο προς το τέλος και σίγουρα όχι πριν την λήξη, εγώ είμαι επιφυλακτικός βέβαια μη μου βγει να πληρώσω κάνα πρόωρο τέλος και τις το δήλωσα ξεκάθαρα αλλά αυτή επέμενε ότι είμαστε οκ γιατί ούτως ή άλλως θα πάρει μέρες για να ζητήσουν τον αριθμό.

Καλά μου λέει ή να τους τραιναρω λίγο για σιγουριά;

----------


## geoav

> Ανανέωσα πριν λιγες ημερες (το συμβολαιο εληγε Μαιο). Αναβαθμιση γραμμής στα 100mbps απο 50mbps , ~ 34ευρω από ~ 30 ευρω.


Πηρες εσυ τηλ και σου κανανε προσφορα? Να υποθεσω εχεις και κινητο Voda αρα αυτη η τιμη ειναι τιμοκαταλογου? επειδη κι εμενα ληγει τον Φλεβαρη και θα ηθελα να αναβαθμισω τη συνδεση μου σε 100αρα αλλα οχι με την τιμη τιμοκαταλογου, δε συμφερει καθως εχω και vodafone tv sports.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Χρόνια πελάτης adsl και έκανα την μετάβαση από dp 24 ευέλικτο 300 +120 δώρο προς κινητά, σε vdsl 50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360 λεπ΄τα προς κινητά και σταθερά χωρών ΕΕ, 120 λεπτά προς κινητά με 23,35 (συμπεριλαμβάνεται η έκπτωση 1 ευρώ με ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή λογαριασμού).

Not bad.

----------


## jasonpap

Πριν ενα μήνα περίπου έκανα αναβάθμιση απο adsl Vodafone στο πακέτο vdsl 50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360' προς κινητά και σταθερά χωρών ΕΕ,  με 26ευρω (συμπεριλαμβάνεται η έκπτωση 1 ευρώ ebill).

Με πήραν μόλις για προσφορά το ίδιο πακέτο σε ομιλία αλλά με 100/10 στα 28.65ευρω. Τι φάση? Είναι καλή τιμή ή σε κανά μήνα θα το δίνουν λιγότερο όπως εγινε με την 50αρα?

----------


## paanos

Είναι πολύ καλη τιμή τα 28,6 για 100αρα.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Πριν ενα μήνα περίπου έκανα αναβάθμιση απο adsl Vodafone στο πακέτο vdsl 50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360' προς κινητά και σταθερά χωρών ΕΕ,  με 26ευρω (συμπεριλαμβάνεται η έκπτωση 1 ευρώ ebill).
> 
> Με πήραν μόλις για προσφορά το ίδιο πακέτο σε ομιλία αλλά με 100/10 στα 28.65ευρω. Τι φάση? Είναι καλή τιμή ή σε κανά μήνα θα το δίνουν λιγότερο όπως εγινε με την 50αρα?


Το ιδιο πληρωνω κι εγω, γυρω στα 29 με τo e-bill, αξιζει πολυ

----------


## vat

Καλημέρα. Ήδη πελάτης vf με adsl. Θέλω να πάω σε VDSL 50 αφού επιτέλους δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ΚΑΙ η vodafone. Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να πετύχω τιμή <=24€;
Τηλ; Email; Κατάστημα;

----------


## vforvendetta85

Στείλε μήνυμα στο chat για το τι θέλεις, θα δώσεις τηλέφωνο και θα σε πάρουν.

Θεωρώ πως είναι ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος.

----------


## gravis

Πόσο δίνουν την 100αρα FTTH?

----------


## vat

> Στείλε μήνυμα στο chat για το τι θέλεις, θα δώσεις τηλέφωνο και θα σε πάρουν.
> 
> Θεωρώ πως είναι ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος.


Μετά από 3 ημέρες με κάλεσαν.

28€.... και δεν κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή. Πελάτης 10+ χρόνια.

Ήρθε μάλλον η ώρα για αλλαγή!

----------


## Dark_Man

> Μετά από 3 ημέρες με κάλεσαν.
> 
> 28€.... και δεν κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή. Πελάτης 10+ χρόνια.
> 
> Ήρθε μάλλον η ώρα για αλλαγή!


Παρε τηλ το τμημα προσφορων και πες τους την τιμη που θες για να μεινεις. Ωστοσο, ενημερωσε τους οτι αν δεν στην δωσουν τωρα, να μην σκεφτουν να σε καλεσουν αργοτερα στη φορητοτητα γιατι θα ειναι αργα. Να τους υπενθυμισεις οτι εισαι και 10 χρονια πελατης (Ειδικα αν τα δινεις ολα στην ωρα τους).

----------


## vat

> Παρε τηλ το τμημα προσφορων και πες τους την τιμη που θες για να μεινεις. Ωστοσο, ενημερωσε τους οτι αν δεν στην δωσουν τωρα, να μην σκεφτουν να σε καλεσουν αργοτερα στη φορητοτητα γιατι θα ειναι αργα. Να τους υπενθυμισεις οτι εισαι και 10 χρονια πελατης (Ειδικα αν τα δινεις ολα στην ωρα τους).


Τμήμα προσφορών;
Έχουμε τηλ;
Εμένα με κάλεσαν από το 2104276304 (αλλαγή και αναβάθμιση προγραμμάτων)

----------


## Dark_Man

> Τμήμα προσφορών;
> Έχουμε τηλ;
> Εμένα με κάλεσαν από το 2104276304 (αλλαγή και αναβάθμιση προγραμμάτων)


2106702834 με ειχαν καλεσει εμενα, απο το τμημα προσφορων οπως ειπαν.

----------


## paanos

2104276862, τμήμα διατήρησης πελατών. Εγώ εκεί πήρα καλύτερη προσφορά, αλλιώς μου δίνανε άκυρες..

----------


## GregoirX23

Μιας και μιλάμε για τιμές - παροχές εδώ μέσα, ένα comment θα ήθελα σε αυτό.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...01#post6972101

----------


## vat

Μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια πέτυχα 23,33€ για το VDSL 50 + Σταθερά + 360' με έκπτωση e-bill

----------


## NTsakalis

Vdsl 50/5 απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 προς κινητά . 21,22€ επειδή και τα 5 h300s ήταν προβληματικά .με ebill

----------


## vat

> Vdsl 50/5 απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 προς κινητά . 21,22€ επειδή και τα 5 h300s ήταν προβληματικά .με ebill


Σου έδωσαν κάτι άλλο αντί για το H300s ?

----------


## Biteat

> Σου έδωσαν κάτι άλλο αντί για το H300s ?


μπορει να δωσουν το tplink 100v αλλα εχει μονο 2,4GHZ μπαντα. Η vodafone συντομα θα δινει μονο τα h-300s...μαντεψε γιατι (Γερμανια)

----------


## vat

> μπορει να δωσουν το tplink 100v αλλα εχει μονο 2,4GHZ μπαντα. Η vodafone συντομα θα δινει μονο τα h-300s...μαντεψε γιατι (Γερμανια)


Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να μου δώσουν το tp-link λόγω bridge mode. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το WiFi. Που να πιέσω λες για να το καταφέρω;

----------


## Biteat

> Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να μου δώσουν το tp-link λόγω bridge mode. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το WiFi. Που να πιέσω λες για να το καταφέρω;


παιρνε τηλεφωνα η στειλε στο chat που εχουν αλλα δυσκολα να στο αλλαξουν. εχουν ως στοχο να καθιερωσουν το h-300s

----------


## vaggoulas

> μπορει να δωσουν το tplink 100v αλλα εχει μονο 2,4GHZ μπαντα. Η vodafone συντομα θα δινει μονο τα h-300s...μαντεψε γιατι (Γερμανια)


Η Γερμανία τι σχέση έχει; Η μητρική είναι UK.

----------


## prometheas

> Μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια πέτυχα 23,33€ για το VDSL 50 + Σταθερά + 360' με έκπτωση e-bill



Αυτή την τιμή μου έδωσαν σήμερα το πρωί σε (καθαρά διερευνητικό) αίτημα για φορητότητα από Cosmote.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Γραφετε "προσφορες" αλλα δεν αναφερεστε αν ειναι απο μεταφορα απο αλλο παροχο,αν κανατε ανανεωση ,αν ερχεστε απο cyta.....

Γιατι και εγω πριν 3 μηνες απο cyta που ημουνα μου ελεγε στο τηλεφωνο 24-25€(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως πλεον) και οταν μου εστειλε το συμβολαιο ελεγε 35-36€ επειδη μου ελεγε το συστημα με βλεπει σαν παλιος πελατης και δεν τον αφηνε να βαλει τιμη "προσφορας" και ελεγε οτι στο συμβολαιο θα δω αλλη τιμη ,αλλα θα πληρωνω 24-25€

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γραφετε "προσφορες" αλλα δεν αναφερεστε αν ειναι απο μεταφορα απο αλλο παροχο,αν κανατε ανανεωση ,αν ερχεστε απο cyta.....
> 
> Γιατι και εγω πριν 3 μηνες απο cyta που ημουνα μου ελεγε στο τηλεφωνο 24-25€(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως πλεον) και οταν μου εστειλε το συμβολαιο ελεγε 35-36€ επειδη μου ελεγε το συστημα με βλεπει σαν παλιος πελατης και δεν τον αφηνε να βαλει τιμη "προσφορας" και ελεγε οτι στο συμβολαιο θα δω αλλη τιμη ,αλλα θα πληρωνω 24-25€


Προφανώς κάτι έπαιζε με τη περίπτωση σου.. 
Το θυμάμαι που το είχες ρωτήσει και τότε και νομίζω σου είχαν πει τα παιδιά να μην υπογράψεις..

----------


## geoav

Σημερα αναβαθμισα το συμβολαιο (ειχε ηδη ληξει απο 5/2) σε 100αρι με tv + sports και 300 λεπτα κινητα και διεθνη στα 35 ευρα περιπου τελικη τιμη.
Ειχα βεβαια θεμα με το voda tv απο τις 8/12 για το οποιο εκανα την αναλογη φασαρια απο το τελος του χρονου και μετα γιατι κανεις δεν ειχε ασχοληθει. Εν τελει το θεμα λυθηκε με την αποστολη νεου tvbox και αλλαγη της αναλυσης απο 4κ σε υψηλη (εντος του tvbox) μολις χθες, 2 μηνες μετα το αρχικο προβλημα, οποτε λογικα η τοσο καλη τιμη ειναι συνεπεια της απαραδεκτης καθυστερησης + οτι ειχα πει ξεκαθαρα οτι αν δε λυθει αμεσα το θεμα (λυθηκε εστω και αργα) κι αν η προσφορα δε με καλυψει, παω nova. 
Η πλακα ειναι οτι η προσφορα για το 100αρι ειναι πιο χαμηλη κι απο την τιμη που εδινα για το 50αρι

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλησπέρα, σε συγγενή μου τα ίδια, πρώην cyta, στο τηλέφωνο που είπε ο paanos του είπαν 23€ στο μήνυμα με το συμβόλαιο 33€, προφανώς δε το δέχτηκε και είπαν θα καλέσουν πάλι.., τι κάνουμε;
Επίσης, γίνεται σε νέα καμπίνα Vodafone να συνδεθούν πάνω συνδρομητές από δύο διαφορετικά παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ που είναι το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο;

----------


## paanos

> Επίσης, γίνεται σε νέα καμπίνα Vodafone να συνδεθούν πάνω συνδρομητές από δύο διαφορετικά παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ που είναι το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο;


Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος, αν δεν γινόταν αυτό οι καμπίνες δεν θα μπορούσαν να παρέχουν σε κανέναν υπηρεσίες, εκτός αν ο κάθε πάροχος έσκαβε εκ νέου δίκτυο διανομής (ακατόρθωτο).

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος, αν δεν γινόταν αυτό οι καμπίνες δεν θα μπορούσαν να παρέχουν σε κανέναν υπηρεσίες, εκτός αν ο κάθε πάροχος έσκαβε εκ νέου δίκτυο διανομής (ακατόρθωτο).


Για να είμαι πιο κατατοπιστικός,
Είναι δύο παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ αλλά μια νέα καμπίνα Vodafone απέναντι από το ένα
Γίνεται και τα δύο να συνδέονται σε μια νέα της Vodafone? 
Δε θα έπρεπε να είναι δύο νέες καμπίνες;

----------


## paanos

Συνήθως η καμπίνα μπαίνει δίπλα στο/στα παλιά καφαο, όχι απέναντι.
Είναι σίγουρα καμπίνα VDSL και όχι FTTH;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Συνήθως η καμπίνα μπαίνει δίπλα στο/στα παλιά καφαο, όχι απέναντι.
> Είναι σίγουρα καμπίνα VDSL και όχι FTTH;


Σίγουρα VDSL, φαντάσου πως οι 3 καμπίνες σχηματίζουν ένα ισοσκελές τρίγωνο.. μια σε κάθε πεζοδρόμιο (διασταύρωση)

----------


## toketog

> Για να είμαι πιο κατατοπιστικός,
> Είναι δύο παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ αλλά μια νέα καμπίνα Vodafone απέναντι από το ένα
> Γίνεται και τα δύο να συνδέονται σε μια νέα της Vodafone? 
> Δε θα έπρεπε να είναι δύο νέες καμπίνες;


Ναι, γίνεται μια καμπίνα να δίνει σε 2 ΚΑΦΑΟ. Επίσης η καμπίνα μπορεί να είναι απέναντι ή ακόμα και στην αλλη γωνία. Δεν εχει σημασία.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Για να είμαι πιο κατατοπιστικός,
> Είναι δύο παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ αλλά μια νέα καμπίνα Vodafone απέναντι από το ένα
> Γίνεται και τα δύο να συνδέονται σε μια νέα της Vodafone? 
> Δε θα έπρεπε να είναι δύο νέες καμπίνες;


Όπως είπαν, ναι γίνεται.. Η wind μάλιστα ακολουθεί συχνά τώρα τελευταία αυτή τη μέθοδο όπου κάνει έργα για καμπίνες vdsl.. 
Όσο για το πως γίνεται, είναι άλλη ιστορία.. 
Φαντάζομαι πετάνε πολύζευκτο καλώδιο με ζεύγη χαλκού από την καμπίνα προς κάθε καφάο.. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε αντίθεση με άλλα που δεν.. 
Π.χ το να αλλάξει κάποιος καφάο που τον εξυπηρετεί και να συνδεθεί σε άλλο.. Αυτό δεν..

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Κατάλαβα, απλά μου φάνηκε παράξενο/ποντιακό.., για χωρητικότητα φαντάζομαι τρέξτε να προλάβετε;

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλημερα παιδια εγω πληρωνω 21.15 με λογαριασμο στο σπιτι adsl24 με 300 λεπτα για κινητα και σταθερα συνολο.Το συμβολαιο ληγει 2022 γεναρη.Σκεφτομαι το εξης get a line γραφει 23,90 για  vdsl50 με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 360 για κινητα.Θεωρητικα αυτο ειναι με e bill.Εγω δε θελω e bill αρα 24,90 και τους προτεινω να παραμεινω σε 300 λεπτα για κινητα σταθερα αρα λιγοτερο κοστος γ αυτους αρα -1.5 ευριο υπολογιζω αρα 23.40.Εννοειται με λογαριασμο στο σπιτι και φυσικα να παραμεινει η τηλεφωνια pots και οχι voip.Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να το καταφερω αυτο;;Θεωρειται οτι πρεπει να παρω καπου αλλου τηλ;;; Σκεφτηκα get a line επειδη εκει ειδα τη προσφορα υποθετω οτι ειναι και για νυν συνδρομητες και οχι μονο για νεους.Περιμενω τα φωτα σας.

----------


## lx911

Δεν εχει ερθει ακομα ο πρωτος λογαριαμος αλλα απο την εξυπηρετηση μου αναφερανε οτι το παγιο ειναι στα 33,80 για 2 χρονια στο υπερτατο δικτυο της vodafone οπου προσφερει τα παρακατω...
VDSL 2 στα 110mbps / 11 mbps (κατω/πανω) απεριοριστα σταθερα αλλα και σε κλησεις προς το εξωτερικο και 360 λεπτα προς ολα τα δικτυα κινητης τηλεφωνιας

Φυσικα ο κουτοπονηρος πωλητης οπου μου εκανε την προσφορα μου ειπε οτι θα μου στειλει και κουπονια αξιας 40 ευρω για super market αλλα τωρα που εγινε η ενεργοποιησει μου λενε οτι εχουν καταργηθει...
Και με αυτον τον τροπο η μεγαλη vodafone λαμβανει αιτησης και συμβολαια. Οι συνεργατες του τμηματος των πωλησεων ειναι απλα τρισαθλια οντα.

----------


## Papados

Μόλις με κάλεσε μια πολύ βαριεστημένη κυρια για ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου (50αρι VDSL) με τιμή "προσφοράς" 34.00€. (35,00 - 1,00 ebill)
Επίμονα προσπαθούσε να μου αποσπάσει θετική απάντηση από εμένα καθώς της είπα ότι η τιμή μόνο προσφορά δεν θυμίζει.
Την ενημέρωσα ότι θα κάνω ερευνα αγοράς και θα καλέσω εγώ εαν θέλω ανανέωση.

Η απάντηση ήταν με υφος... "οπου και να πάτε αυτή είναι η τιμή. Τι ψάχνετε να βρείτε;" και εκει τελειωσε η κουβέντα μας.

Να το παλέψω με αυτούς (είμαι πελάτης τους από εποχή HOL με πάγια εντολή πληρωμής) ή να πάω wind με 26,00€ με τις ιδιες παροχές?

----------


## ThReSh

Rofl τιμή προσφοράς τα 34 στο 50αρι όταν έχουν τιμή καταλόγου στα 34.90 (με -1 κι εκεί) για το 100αρι? Τι πίνει και δεν μας δίνει?

----------


## Black3539

> Μόλις με κάλεσε μια πολύ βαριεστημένη κυρια για ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου (50αρι VDSL) με τιμή "προσφοράς" 34.00€. (35,00 - 1,00 ebill)
> Επίμονα προσπαθούσε να μου αποσπάσει θετική απάντηση από εμένα καθώς της είπα ότι η τιμή μόνο προσφορά δεν θυμίζει.
> Την ενημέρωσα ότι θα κάνω ερευνα αγοράς και θα καλέσω εγώ εαν θέλω ανανέωση.
> 
> Η απάντηση ήταν με υφος... "οπου και να πάτε αυτή είναι η τιμή. Τι ψάχνετε να βρείτε;" και εκει τελειωσε η κουβέντα μας.
> 
> Να το παλέψω με αυτούς (είμαι πελάτης τους από εποχή HOL με πάγια εντολή πληρωμής) ή να πάω wind με 26,00€ με τις ιδιες παροχές?


Ξαναπάρε τηλέφωνο εσύ, αν τους πιέσεις μπορεί να σου δώσουν καλύτερη τιμή... Γιατί πάντα λένε "έχουμε ενα 5% για εσάς αλλά δεν μπορούμε να σας το δώσουμε", αλλά μόλις κάνεις παράπονα στο δίνουν... Έχω δει και 23€ την 50άρα να κάνουν  :One thumb up:

----------


## Papados

> Ξαναπάρε τηλέφωνο εσύ, αν τους πιέσεις μπορεί να σου δώσουν καλύτερη τιμή... Γιατί πάντα λένε "έχουμε ενα 5% για εσάς αλλά δεν μπορούμε να σας το δώσουμε", αλλά μόλις κάνεις παράπονα στο δίνουν... Έχω δει και 23€ την 50άρα να κάνουν


Σκεφτομαι να ξαναπάρω εγω αλλα και 5% να είναι θα πάει 32,30€. Και πάλι θεωρω ότι είναι πολλά.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Νομίζω πως την καλύτερη τιμή, ειδικά αν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου την πετυχαίνεις κάνοντας αίτημα φορητότητας
Μπορούμε αλήθεια να κάνουμε online αίτημα, ώστε να δει πχ η Vodafone πως θέλουμε να φύγουμε και να μας κάνει καλή τιμή, κρατώντας έτσι το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης των 14 ημερών;
Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δηλαδή το αίτημα σαν μοχλό πίεσης ώστε να "φοβηθούν" μη μας χάσουν από πελάτες;
Φυσικά αν μας κάνουν ικανοποιητική τιμή τότε ακυρώνουμε την αίτηση στον πάροχο που είχαμε υποβάλει φορητότητα..
Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο;
Με τα παρακάλια δεν πτοούνται

----------


## aaaooll

> Νομίζω πως την καλύτερη τιμή, ειδικά αν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου την πετυχαίνεις κάνοντας αίτημα φορητότητας
> Μπορούμε αλήθεια να κάνουμε online αίτημα, ώστε να δει πχ η Vodafone πως θέλουμε να φύγουμε και να μας κάνει καλή τιμή, κρατώντας έτσι το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης των 14 ημερών;
> Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δηλαδή το αίτημα σαν μοχλό πίεσης ώστε να "φοβηθούν" μη μας χάσουν από πελάτες;
> Φυσικά αν μας κάνουν ικανοποιητική τιμή τότε ακυρώνουμε την αίτηση στον πάροχο που είχαμε υποβάλει φορητότητα..
> Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο;
> Με τα παρακάλια δεν πτοούνται


Δυστυχώς με τον νέο νόμο για Φορητότητες δεν γίνετε αυτό. Ίσως μόνο με αίτηση διακοπής!

Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι τώρα γιατί και σε εμένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο έχω 100αρα με σταθερά και 360 κινητά και μου το δίνουν παλι στη ίδια τιμή που το είχα 35€..

----------


## ThReSh

> Σκεφτομαι να ξαναπάρω εγω αλλα και 5% να είναι θα πάει 32,30€. Και πάλι θεωρω ότι είναι πολλά.


Προφανως κι είναι πολλά, όταν η τιμή καταλόγου για τα 50Mbps είναι 26.90...

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι τώρα γιατί και σε εμένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο έχω 100αρα με σταθερά και 360 κινητά και μου το δίνουν παλι στη ίδια τιμή που το είχα 35€..


Και μένα λήγει προς το καλοκαίρι, θα ήθελα είτε το κλασικό 32αρι που ακούγεται σαν προσφορά της στο 100αρι είτε 42αρι που ακούγεται για το 200αρι.

----------


## paanos

Η τιμή καταλόγου 54,40 είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά. Η τιμή προσφοράς για νέους πελάτες δεν είναι η ίδια με τη τιμή καταλόγου..

----------


## aaaooll

> Και μένα λήγει προς το καλοκαίρι, θα ήθελα είτε το κλασικό 32αρι που ακούγεται σαν προσφορά της στο 100αρι είτε 42αρι που ακούγεται για το 200αρι.


Όσο και αν πίεσα δεν μου το δίνουν κάτω από 35 το 100αρι... δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...

----------


## ThReSh

> Η τιμή καταλόγου 54,40 είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά


Για την 200αρα? 57κατι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσο και αν πίεσα δεν μου το δίνουν κάτω από 35 το 100αρι... δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...


Ούτε εγώ tbh, ευχολόγια γράφω. Ίσως βοηθάει αυτό που γράφτηκε πιο πάνω για το τμήμα διακοπών.

----------


## theo170

Vodafone fiber 200 mpbs 40.35 ευρώ το μήνα μετά από αναβάθμιση από 100σε 200 mpbs. θεωρώ ότι τέτοια τιμή δεν υπάρχει για 200 mpbs σε αλο παροχο.

----------


## paanos

> Για την 200αρα? 57κατι.


Για την 50αρα αναφερόμουν, μετά προσθεσες το δεύτερο μήνυμα  :Razz:  .
Πάλι κοιτάς τη τιμή νέου πελάτη, αυτή η τιμή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το τι θα δώσουν σε υφιστάμενο πελάτη. 
Τις περισσότερες φορές αν όχι πάντα, έχουν το περιθώριο να κάνουν καλύτερες προσφορές σε ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες. Απλά δεν τις δίνουν απευθείας, θέλουν λίγη πίεση.  Η επικοινωνία με το τμήμα διακοπών βοηθάει, γιατί ουσιαστικά αυτό το τμήμα προσπαθεί να μην χάσει τον πελάτη.

----------


## ThReSh

Oh kk, thnx. Ελπίζω να δουλέψει σε λίγους μήνες.  :Smile:

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Νομίζω το τερμάτισα. 

Αναβάθμιση απο 100mbps στα 200mbps με 32,20 μαζι με e-bill.

Για να δούμε και τι γραμμή θα λάβω βέβαια... Μαλλον 100αρι θα ειναι πάλι  :ROFL:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Νομίζω το τερμάτισα. 
> 
> Αναβάθμιση απο 100mbps στα 200mbps με 32,20 μαζι με e-bill.
> 
> Για να δούμε και τι γραμμή θα λάβω βέβαια... Μαλλον 100αρι θα ειναι πάλι


Πού κάλεσες και σου έδωσαν τέτοια προσφορά;
Σε φίλους που προσπαθούμε τους λένε για 33 ευρώ την 50αρα αλλά στο λογαριασμό λέει θα είναι 23  :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Νομίζω το τερμάτισα. 
> 
> Αναβάθμιση απο 100mbps στα 200mbps με 32,20 μαζι με e-bill.
> 
> Για να δούμε και τι γραμμή θα λάβω βέβαια... Μαλλον 100αρι θα ειναι πάλι


32.20 το 200αρι?  :Worthy: 

GOD DAMN!

Και με πάγια εντολή με πιστωτική Alpha Bank, μπορείς να ξοδεύει 1500 πόντους το μήνα για -7 ευρώ, 25.20 ευρώ για 200αρι...

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Για κάποιο λόγο πλήρωνα 28,60 για την 100αρα, πρέπει να ήταν λάθος του συστήματος τους , πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου είχα κανει αίτημα μετακόμισης και αναβάθμισης μέσω του website που είχε η HOL και πρέπει να πέρασε το 50% έκπτωση που είχα στο VDSL 50.

Τώρα απλά ζήτησα να με καλέσουν για προσφορά μέσω ΤοΒΙ, χωρίς μα και μου μου έιπε 32,20.  Ίσως να παίζει και ρόλο που ειμαι συνδρομητής κινητής.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο.., καμία ιδέα έχουμε πως να πετύχουμε καλύτερη τιμή;
Για 50αρι.., έστω κάτω από 25 ευρώ..

----------


## Papados

> Μόλις με κάλεσε μια πολύ βαριεστημένη κυρια για ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου (50αρι VDSL) με τιμή "προσφοράς" 34.00€. (35,00 - 1,00 ebill)
> Επίμονα προσπαθούσε να μου αποσπάσει θετική απάντηση από εμένα καθώς της είπα ότι η τιμή μόνο προσφορά δεν θυμίζει.
> Την ενημέρωσα ότι θα κάνω ερευνα αγοράς και θα καλέσω εγώ εαν θέλω ανανέωση.
> 
> Η απάντηση ήταν με υφος... "οπου και να πάτε αυτή είναι η τιμή. Τι ψάχνετε να βρείτε;" και εκει τελειωσε η κουβέντα μας.
> 
> Να το παλέψω με αυτούς (είμαι πελάτης τους από εποχή HOL με πάγια εντολή πληρωμής) ή να πάω wind με 26,00€ με τις ιδιες παροχές?


Τελικά πηρα ανανέωση στο 50αρι με 26.00€ με το e-bill.

----------


## Black3539

> Νομίζω το τερμάτισα. 
> 
> Αναβάθμιση απο 100mbps στα 200mbps με 32,20 μαζι με e-bill.
> 
> Για να δούμε και τι γραμμή θα λάβω βέβαια... Μαλλον 100αρι θα ειναι πάλι


Και 100 να είναι πάλι θα έχεις το 20άρι upload  :Razz:

----------


## JpegXguy

Να φανταστώ τους απειλείτε με μαχαίρι γι' αυτό έχετε τέτοιες προσφορές

----------


## phantom77

Πελάτης Vodafone απο το 2014 ή '15. Πριν δυο χρόνια κάνω την αλλαγή απο ADSL24 σε VDSL30 (με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 λεπτά προς κινητά) στα €28. Λίγες μέρες μετά, βλέπω εδώ οτι αρκετοί απο εσας πληρώνετε λίγο ή πολύ λιγότερα. Τι να κάνουμε, λέω, με έπιασαν Κώτσο τον Κώτσο  :Razz:  Τότε με ενδιέφερε περισσότερο ο δωρεάν χρόνος κλήσεων και δεν το κυνήγησα.

Πριν 3-4 μήνες, βλέπω στο site VDSL50 στα €26,90. "Καλό μου φαίνεται, ας κάνω την αλλαγή". Αμ' δε! Δήμος Θεσσαλονίκης και μπορούν να μου δώσουν 50άρα γραμμή. Ζητάω απο την κοπέλα που μου τηλεφώνησε μια  έκπτωση για την 30άρα που ήδη έχω και μου λέει "δεν μπορώ τώρα, θα το δούμε όταν λήξει το τρέχον συμβόλαιο"

Φτάνουμε αισίως σχεδόν στην λήξη του τρέχοντος συμβολαίου. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα  μου τηλεφωνεί ένα τυπάκος και λέει με βιαστικό ύφος να κάνω ανανέωση στα €28 που πληρώνω τώρα. Κάνω τον χαζό και ζητάω πάλι την 50άρα στα €26,90 ή έκπτωση. "Δεν γίνεται έκπτωση" μου λέει, "άλλα μου λέγατε πριν 3 μήνες", του λέω, "να μιλήσετε με το τάδε τμήμα" μου λέει, "μίλα εσύ και πες μου" του λέω και το κλείνω.

Έχω ακόμα 1,5 μήνα στο συμβόλαιο μου. Αν δεν είχα την έκπτωση των €7 το μήνα απο την πιστωτική, θα τους είχα ρίξει ήδη μια μούντζα και θα πήγαινα αλλού.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Για κάποιο λόγο πλήρωνα 28,60 για την 100αρα, πρέπει να ήταν λάθος του συστήματος τους , πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου είχα κανει αίτημα μετακόμισης και αναβάθμισης μέσω του website που είχε η HOL και πρέπει να πέρασε το 50% έκπτωση που είχα στο VDSL 50.
> 
> Τώρα απλά ζήτησα να με καλέσουν για προσφορά μέσω ΤοΒΙ, χωρίς μα και μου μου έιπε 32,20.  Ίσως να παίζει και ρόλο που ειμαι συνδρομητής κινητής.


Ωπ, με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα. Τί ειναι το ΤοΒΙ ;

- - - Updated - - -

Τωρα δίνω 31,60 το μηνα για 110/11 με ακόμα 13 μηνες δέσμευση. Με οτιδήποτε κάτω από 35 ευρω, αναβαθμιζω στα 200 Mbps σήμερα  :Cool:  .

----------


## paanos

Tobi ονομάζεται το ρομπότ του Live Chat.
Έχεις ήδη δέσμευση, μπορείς να ανέβεις ταχύτητα διατηρώντας το ίδιο ποσοστό έκπτωσης, άρα η προσφορά που θα σου κάνουν θα είναι περίπου 44€ αν υπολογίζω σωστά.. Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μέχρι τη λήξη για παζάρι.

----------


## phantom77

Με έχουν ζαλίσει στα μηνύματα του τύπου



> Vodafone: KEPΔIΣE XPONO KAI ΔΩPA! ANANEΩΣE TO ΣYMBOΛAIO TOY ΣTAΘEPOY ΣOY 2313****** ONLINE EΔΩ: https://www.vodafone.gr/prosfora-sta...**************


Πήρα δύο το τελευταίο μισάωρο.

Πήγα κι εγώ στην παραπάνω διεύθυνση και είδα τη....βασιλική προσφορά €28 για 30άρα γραμμή, όσα πληρώνω και τώρα δηλαδή. Ίσως μάλιστα είναι πιο πολλά απο αυτό που πληρώνω τώρα γιατί στα ψιλά γράμματα γράφει "* Η τιμή είναι τελική με φόρους, χρεώσεις *και ενεργή την υπηρεσία e-bill.*" 
Τι εννοούν δηλαδή; Οτι τα €28 είναι €29 - €1 την έκπτωση του e-bill;

Είναι γελοίοι οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## phantom77

Μετά απο 2 συνομιλίες και με απειλή αποχώρησης, η Vodafone σοβαρεύτηκε και κατέβασε το €28 σε €22,9. 
Με e-bill και Alpha Bonus, θα δίνω €15 το μήνα.

----------


## spirosv

Πριν λίγες ημέρες έληξε το παλιό συμβόλαιο σταθερής στο οποίο πλήρωνα €13,6 για ASDL2 Double play (κλείδωνε γύρω στα 10Mbps) χωρίς καθόλου δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας (συνδρομητής κινητής Vodafone + ebill)

Με πήραν από το τμήμα προσφορών και που πρότειναν αναβάθμιση σε VDSL ως εξής:

VDSL 50Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες: *€18*VDSL 100Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες: *€23,5*


Φυσικά πήρα τα *100Mpbs με €23,5* για δύο χρόνια 

Σε πραγματικές συνθήκες κατεβάζω περί με +90 Mbps (είμαι αρκετά κοντά στο κουτί)

----------


## ThReSh

> Πριν λίγες ημέρες έληξε το παλιό συμβόλαιο σταθερής στο οποίο πλήρωνα €13,6 για ASDL2 Double play (κλείδωνε γύρω στα 10Mbps) χωρίς καθόλου δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας (συνδρομητής κινητής Vodafone + ebill)
> 
> Με πήραν από το τμήμα προσφορών και που πρότειναν αναβάθμιση σε VDSL ως εξής:
> 
> VDSL 50Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες: *€18*VDSL 100Mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες: *€23,5*
> 
> 
> Φυσικά πήρα τα *100Mpbs με €23,5* για δύο χρόνια 
> 
> Σε πραγματικές συνθήκες κατεβάζω περί με +90 Mbps (είμαι αρκετά κοντά στο κουτί)


Χωρίς κινητή αυτά τα νούμερα? God damn...

Μήπως πρώην CYTA?

----------


## spirosv

> Χωρίς κινητή αυτά τα νούμερα? God damn...
> 
> Μήπως πρώην CYTA?


Με κινητή. Το γράφω πάνω πάνω. Ανέκαθεν Vodafone, πάνω από 15 χρόνια. Απλώς είχα πολύ παλιό και φθηνό πρόγραμμα ASDL Double play και στην αναβάθμιση μου δώσαν αυτήν την τιμή χωρίς καν παζάρια.

----------


## ThReSh

> Με κινητή. Το γράφω πάνω πάνω.


Γκαβομάρα, thnx.

----------


## GregoirX23

Χωρίς κινητή πόσο πιο πάνω να ήταν; +3-4ε;

----------


## paanos

3€ είναι η έκπτωση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## con

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ενημερώσει εάν σε συνέχεια αιτήματος φορητότητας προς άλλο πάροχο, η Vodafone κάνει αντιπροσφορά;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ενημερώσει εάν σε συνέχεια αιτήματος φορητότητας προς άλλο πάροχο, η Vodafone κάνει αντιπροσφορά;


Δεν το βλέπουν άμεσα όπως παλιά.. 
Μετά τις 15 ημέρες το βλέπουν που έχει περάσει το περιθώριο για να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση.. 
Η αν ζητήσεις να ενεργοποιηθείς άμεσα, το βλέπουν πιο νωρίς αλλά εδώ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση.. 
Από την άλλη, η ακύρωση & τα χρονικά περιθώρια, νομίζω είναι άλλο πράγμα που έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά στο φόρουμ.. 
Ας προσθέσουν τα παιδιά.. Η κάνεις ένα ψάξιμο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Γκαβομάρα, thnx.


Με η χωρίς κινητή και πάλι είναι καλές οι τιμές νομίζω..

----------


## ThReSh

> Με η χωρίς κινητή και πάλι είναι καλές οι τιμές νομίζω..


Ούτε λόγος, απλά ίσως με την κινητή να παίρνει λίγο παραπάνω από το επίσημο, τηλεφωνικώς...

----------


## johnmayson2

Χτες εκανα τηλ για προσφορα vdsl 50 26 ευρια με λογαριασμο στο σπιτι.Δε με βολευει το e bill.το συμβολαιο ληγει αρχες του 22.Τωρα πληρωνω 21 σε adsl.Πολλα ειναι ειπα οχι.Τωρα τι κανουμε;;; Εγω θελω 24 ευρια τιμη.Αν κανω αιτημα διακοπης συνδεσης σε ποσες μερες το κανουν;;;Μηπως ετσι μου δωσουν καλυτερη τιμη;;;

----------


## aaaooll

Κατάφερα να το ρίξω τελικά.
Πλήρωνα μέχρι τώρα 35,5€ (με συνδυαστική και e-bill) την 100αρα.
Από το τμήμα ανανεώσεων μου είχαν πει ότι μπορούν μόνο να μου δώσουν την ίδια τιμή!

Σήμερα από το τμήμα διακοπών μου δώσαν τιμή 29,5€ (με συνδυαστική και e-bill). Και αν και το σκέφτηκα λίγο το δέχτηκα!

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλημερα τελος μεταβασης εφαπαξ 15,12 για vdsl 50.Να υποθεσω οτι αν καποιος κανει αναβαθμιση απο adsl στην προσφορα που του κανουν πρεπει να ρωτησει αν θα χρεωθει αυτο το τελος;

----------


## GregoirX23

Στην ανανέωση που έκανα, στο συμβόλαιο έχει και αυτά, ανάμεσα και σε άλλα.. 

1. Η αλλαγή προγράμματος, εντός της υπηρεσίας ADSL, έχει εφάπαξ τέλος μετάβασης 12,00€. Η αλλαγή πακέτου σε triple play, με διατήρηση της ταχύτητας, είναι δωρεάν. Η αλλαγή από ADSL προς υπηρεσία VDSL έχει εφάπαξ τέλος μετάβασης 20,00€. Η υποβάθμιση από VDSL σε ADSL έχει εφάπαξ τέλος μετάβασης 40,00€.
2. Η αλλαγή προγράμματος από Vodafone Home telephony / double play 24 Mbps / triple play 24 Mbps / VDSL 50 Mbps / Giga Fiber 100 Mbps προς Giga Fiber 100 Mbps (FTTH) ή 200 mbps (FTTH) έχει εφάπαξ τέλος μετάβασης 50€.
3. Η αλλαγή από Giga Fiber 100 Mbps (FTTH) σε Giga Fiber 200 Mbps (FTTH) είναι δωρεάν
4. Η αλλαγή από Giga Fiber 200 Mbps (FTTH) σε Giga Fiber 100 Mbps (FTTH) έχει εφάπαξ τέλος μετάβασης 12€. 

Μετά λέει για tv κλπ.. 

Έπρεπε να το παζαρέψεις.. 
Προφανώς το 15αρι που λες είναι χωρίς φπα κλπ..

----------


## johnmayson2

Δεν εκανα αναβαθμιση δε μου εδωσαν καλη τιμη.Αιτημα διακοπης ποσες μερες κανει;;

----------


## NTsakalis

Μου έδωσαν το tp-link μετα από πίεση . Αλλά βρήκα ενα H267A και εχω βαλει τώρα . απλά νομίζω δεν έχει καλό wifi.

----------


## cos_mor

Λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου adsl + απεριόριστα με 16,98 ευρώ σε 8 ημέρες. Ζήτησα προσφορά για ανανέωση και απο το 2104276517 μου λένε  19,39 ευρώ. Δεν δέχθηκα στην νέα τιμή και ειπα να μην ανανεωθεί ,οτι θα αλλάξω εταιρεία.Απο οτι κατάλαβα , περιμένω τηλ. για λύση του συμβολαίου.Να ζητήσω φορητότητα, μήπως κάνουν αντιπροσφορά στην παλιά τιμή 16,98?

----------


## paanos

Δοκιμασε το 2104276862.
Όχι φορητότητα, είναι αρκετα επικίνδυνη.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου για αλλαγές σε χρεώσεις κινητής νομίζω, όπου θα μπορείς να φύγεις αζημίως μέσα στους επόμενους δύο μήνες.., μήπως να τους τρίξεις λίγο τα δόντια με αυτό;

----------


## cos_mor

> Λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου adsl + απεριόριστα με 16,98 ευρώ σε 8 ημέρες. Ζήτησα προσφορά για ανανέωση και απο το 2104276517 μου λένε  19,39 ευρώ. Δεν δέχθηκα στην νέα τιμή και ειπα να μην ανανεωθεί ,οτι θα αλλάξω εταιρεία.Απο οτι κατάλαβα , περιμένω τηλ. για λύση του συμβολαίου.Να ζητήσω φορητότητα, μήπως κάνουν αντιπροσφορά στην παλιά τιμή 16,98?


Τώρα βλέπω στο Vodafone app του κινητού :Διατήρησε την εκπτωση στο πάγιο σου για τους επόμενους 24 μήνες στο ιδιο πρόγραμμα, αλλά εκπτωση απο ποια τιμή δεν αναφέρει...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου για αλλαγές σε χρεώσεις κινητής νομίζω, όπου θα μπορείς να φύγεις αζημίως μέσα στους επόμενους δύο μήνες.., μήπως να τους τρίξεις λίγο τα δόντια με αυτό;



Αν λήγει το συμβόλαιο του τι να τα κάνει τα περί χρεώσεων; Είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει..

----------


## macro

> Λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου adsl + απεριόριστα με 16,98 ευρώ σε 8 ημέρες. Ζήτησα προσφορά για ανανέωση και απο το 2104276517 μου λένε  19,39 ευρώ. Δεν δέχθηκα στην νέα τιμή και ειπα να μην ανανεωθεί ,οτι θα αλλάξω εταιρεία.Απο οτι κατάλαβα , περιμένω τηλ. για λύση του συμβολαίου.Να ζητήσω φορητότητα, μήπως κάνουν αντιπροσφορά στην παλιά τιμή 16,98?


και εγω στο αλλο σπιτι σε αυτο το προγραμμα ημουν και με πηγαν στα 19μιση, δε παζαρευαν τη τιμη αλλα δεν εκανα και προσπαθεια για φορητοτητα.

----------


## cos_mor

> και εγω στο αλλο σπιτι σε αυτο το προγραμμα ημουν και με πηγαν στα 19μιση, δε παζαρευαν τη τιμη αλλα δεν εκανα και προσπαθεια για φορητοτητα.


Πράγματι απο το 2104276517 επέμεναν στα 19,39ευρώ, οπότε (αφού ουσιαστικά κατάφεραν να αποφεύγουν την απειλή φορητότητας),  τους ειπα να μην ανανεώσουν γιατί θα αλλάξω πάροχο και περίμενα τηλ. για ακύρωση του συμβολαίου.
Σήμερα τηλ. μια ευγενική κυρία απο το 2106702714 , της ειπα οτι εχουμε 2 συνδέσεις, πληρώνουμε με πάγια εντολή κ.τ.λ.  και για να παραμείνουμε στην Vodafone ,το ανανέωσε με 16,98 ευρώ.

----------


## phantom77

> Πράγματι απο το 2104276517 επέμεναν στα 19,39ευρώ, οπότε (αφού ουσιαστικά κατάφεραν να αποφεύγουν την απειλή φορητότητας),  τους ειπα να μην ανανεώσουν γιατί θα αλλάξω πάροχο και περίμενα τηλ. για ακύρωση του συμβολαίου.
> Σήμερα τηλ. μια ευγενική κυρία απο το 2106702714 , της ειπα οτι εχουμε 2 συνδέσεις, πληρώνουμε με πάγια εντολή κ.τ.λ.  και για να παραμείνουμε στην Vodafone ,το ανανέωσε με 16,98 ευρώ.


Περίπτωση παρόμοια με τη δική μου δηλαδή: το τηλεφώνημα απο το 210670xxxx έδωσε τη λύση. Μίλησα με κάποια πραγματικά υπεύθυνη και όχι με υπάλληλο που απλά επαναλαμβάνει εντολές ανωτέρων.

----------


## aitos

> Περίπτωση παρόμοια με τη δική μου δηλαδή: το τηλεφώνημα απο το 210670xxxx έδωσε τη λύση. Μίλησα με κάποια πραγματικά υπεύθυνη και όχι με υπάλληλο που απλά επαναλαμβάνει εντολές ανωτέρων.


prokeimenoy να χασουν πελατες οι προισταμενοι κανουν καλες προσφορες , οι υπαλληλοι μαλον βγαζουν ποσοστα

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Έχω δύο συνδέσεις στο όνομά μου

Η μια 50αρα + Vodafone Tv + sports (18.17€)
Η άλλη 50άρα (23.33€)
Έχω ένα giga Wifi on the spot, και ένα καρτοκινητο φοιτητικό.

Σύνολο δίνω 60€ / μήνα στη Vodafone, και για τις 4 συνδέσεις.

Δυστυχώς ώρες ώρες το giga Wifi on the spot δεν με καλύπτει όσο θέλω, λόγω ότι βασίζεται στο δίκτυο κινητής που δεν είναι και το καλύτερο.

Ήθελα να βάλω μια 50αρα ή 50αρα + tv.

Πού να απευθυνθώ για να την πάρω σε καλή τιμή;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλημέρα, τέλη του μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο συγγενή (adsl έως 24)
Δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για VDSL, απλά να πάρει μια καλή προσφορά (έως 20€) για ανανέωση..
Επειδή πρόκειται για σχετικά μεγάλο σε ηλικία, που δε γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες ταχύτητες πακέτα κλπ, μήπως θα μπορούσα να πάρω εγώ στη θέση του;
Υπάρχει κάποιο ακόμη τηλέφωνο να καλέσω εκτός από το τμήμα διατήρησης που έχει αναφέρει ο Πάνος;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## paanos

Για απλή ανανέωση καλείς το 13830 (ή ζητάς να σε καλέσουν μέσω του site), στο ίδιο τμήμα βγάζουν και τα εσωτερικά τηλέφωνα που κατά καιρούς δημοσιεύονται (210427 ή 210670χχχχ).

Θα μπορούσες να πάρεις εσυ τηλέφωνο, απλά είτε θα ειστε μαζί για να επιβεβαιώσεις τη ταυτότητα, είτε θα καλέσουν στο σπίτι (ή στο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας) για να τον ταυτοποιήσουν και κατόπιν θα μιλήσεις εσυ απευθείας με τον εκπρόσωπο.

----------


## loki21

Επειδή έχω χάσει επεισόδια πως συνδυάζετε επιπλέον έκπτωση στους λογαριασμούς με πάγια πληρωμή μέσω alpha bank;

----------


## ThReSh

> Επειδή έχω χάσει επεισόδια πως συνδυάζετε επιπλέον έκπτωση στους λογαριασμούς με πάγια πληρωμή μέσω alpha bank;


Με πάγια εντολή μέσω κάρτας Alpha Bank, ξοδεύεις 1500 Bonus πόντους κάθε μήνα για -7 ευρώ.

Το είχα κάνει μέσω του site της Vodafone, από το profile μου.

----------


## loki21

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Μόλις τώρα το διάβαζα και από το site της vodafone για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.
https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/l...lirono-online/

Δυστυχώς δεν μαζεύω πόντους αφού δεν χρησιμοποιώ κάρτα alpha, αν και έχω, άρα δεν με ευνοεί κάπως.

----------


## Valder

Στο σαιτ τους, έτσι για την πλάκα έβαλα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας (ήδη έχω 24άρα απο αυτούς) και μου βγάζει την 100άρα double play διαθέσιμη με 29,90 και απεριοριστα σταθερά και  300 κινητα και 45 διεθνή, με εγγύηση ταχύτητας 93 Mbit και δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης εγκατάστασης.

Που είναι η παγίδα; Τι προσέχουμε στα ψιλά γράμματα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δίνουν τόσο χαμηλά από το σαιτ έτσι χύμα χωρίς ανάγκη για τηλεφωνική διαπραγμάτευση;

----------


## ThReSh

> Στο σαιτ τους, έτσι για την πλάκα έβαλα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας (ήδη έχω 24άρα απο αυτούς) και μου βγάζει την 100άρα double play διαθέσιμη με 29,90 και απεριοριστα σταθερά και  300 κινητα και 45 διεθνή, με εγγύηση ταχύτητας 93 Mbit και δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης εγκατάστασης.
> 
> Που είναι η παγίδα; Τι προσέχουμε στα ψιλά γράμματα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δίνουν τόσο χαμηλά από το σαιτ έτσι χύμα χωρίς ανάγκη για τηλεφωνική διαπραγμάτευση;


Holy sith, κατέβασαν την τιμή από 35.κατι, που ήταν με την "προσφορά", στα 29.90! Δεν είναι το FTTH πακέτο, μόλις το τσέκαρα.

Η 200αρα όμως εκεί σταθερά στα 57.5...ffs!

----------


## aitos

> Στο σαιτ τους, έτσι για την πλάκα έβαλα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας (ήδη έχω 24άρα απο αυτούς) και μου βγάζει την 100άρα double play διαθέσιμη με 29,90 και απεριοριστα σταθερά και  300 κινητα και 45 διεθνή, με εγγύηση ταχύτητας 93 Mbit και δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης εγκατάστασης.
> 
> Που είναι η παγίδα; Τι προσέχουμε στα ψιλά γράμματα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δίνουν τόσο χαμηλά από το σαιτ έτσι χύμα χωρίς ανάγκη για τηλεφωνική διαπραγμάτευση;


την εχω αυτη τη προσφορα και ειμαι κοντα στο καφαο φτανω 107 - 11 ,αλλα εχω και κινητο 25 ευρω , μαλον την αλλαξαν τωρα

----------


## Valder

Πολύ ωραία. Μάλλον θα το χτυπήσω. Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη. Διαβάζω στις σημειώσεις λοιπόν απο κατω και μάλιστα δις:

Οι τιμές στα προγράμματα Double Play 50Mbps+ 360' & Double Play Giga Fiber 100mbps +360', που αναγράφονται στις καρτέλες των προιόντων, *αφορούν μόνο νέα γραμμή.* Οι τιμές για φορητότητα διαμορφώνονται ως: Double Play 50Mbps+360’ 25,50€/μήνα ή επιπλέον έκπτωση 1,60€ εάν συνδυαστεί με Vodafone κινητή & Double Play Giga Fiber 100mbps 33,90€/μήνα ή επιπλέον έκπτωση 1,60€ εάν συνδυαστεί με Vodafone κινητή (οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν έκπτωση e-bill αξίας 1€). 

Μιλάνε για περίπτωση νεας γραμμής και για περίπτωση φορητότητας. Η αναβάθμιση νοείται ως νεα γραμμή ή ως φορητότητα;

Ξέρω ότι πιθανότατα πρέπει να τους τηλεφωνήσω και να διευκρινιστεί αν ισχύουν τα 29.90 και για αναβάθμιση απο adsl, αλλά είπα να το γράψω και εδω, 1ον μηπως ξέρει κανείς και 2ον γιατί έχω εναν ψυχαναγκασμούλη με τα ψιλά γράμματα και καλό είναι να ειναι ξεκάθαρα πράγματα και για άλλους που θα το δουν.

ΥΓ: Εκείνο το Holy Sith του Thresh... well, γούσταρα. May the Dark Side be with us. :Razz:

----------


## pavlos13

Με πρόλαβε ο  Valder...

Πάντως η μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση που έχω δει είναι 55% και είναι στην τιμή του επίσημου τιμοκαταλόγου (αυτού που έχουν πιο κάτω που γράφει
Αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος σε pdf )

----------


## loki21

Εγώ έχω triple play(μαζί με τα sports) 24άρι internet στα 23,40 συνδυαστικά με κινητό.
Η προσφορά που μου έκαναν για το ίδιο πακέτο αλλά vdsl 50 είναι 28,40 και για το 100ρι 32,20.

Νομίζω είναι καλή προσφορά και λέω να κλείσω στο 100αρι.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Κάποιος αν έχει την καλοσύνη να με βοηθήσει πώς για ΝΕΑ γραμμή θα πάρω μια καλή τιμή.
Έχω ήδη δύο γραμμές 50mbps, όπου έχω προπληρώσει για 7 μήνες ακόμα περίπου, έχω ένα καρτοκινητό, και ένα giga Wifi.

Θέλω να το πάρω γύρω στα 20€, max 23€

----------


## sdikr

Ρίξε μια ματιά στην getaline

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στην getaline


Ότι μου έχουν δώσει είναι για φορητότητα.

Δεν έχω πετύχει κάτι καλύτερο για νέα γραμμή από αυτά που δίνει η vodafone στο site ούτε η getaline, ούτε ακόμα από γνωστούς που δουλεύουν στη vodafone

----------


## g11111

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.

Τα *30mbps στα 23,90 ευρώ* είναι καλή τιμή; Λένε ότι υπάρχει και εγγύηση ελάχιστης ταχύτητας.

Μέχρι τώρα έχω μια adsl nova 24 που μου δίνει 10,5mbps με 15,75ευρώ προπληρωμένη για ένα χρόνο.

Μπορώ να προπληρώσω την vodafone για χαμηλότερη τιμή;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aitos

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
> 
> Τα *30mbps στα 23,90 ευρώ* είναι καλή τιμή; Λένε ότι υπάρχει και εγγύηση ελάχιστης ταχύτητας.
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω μια adsl nova 24 που μου δίνει 10,5mbps με 15,75ευρώ προπληρωμένη για ένα χρόνο.
> 
> Μπορώ να προπληρώσω την vodafone για χαμηλότερη τιμή;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


αν εχεις κινητο με συμβολαιο βονταφον σου δινουν 50 αρα γυρω στα 25 νομιζω

----------


## g11111

Δεν έχω κινητό βόνταφον και η περιοχή δεν σηκώνει τίποτα πάνω από 30mbps, με εξαίρεση fiber 100 και 200 από wind και cosmote.

----------


## bill27

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
> 
> Τα *30mbps στα 23,90 ευρώ* είναι καλή τιμή; Λένε ότι υπάρχει και εγγύηση ελάχιστης ταχύτητας.
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω μια adsl nova 24 που μου δίνει 10,5mbps με 15,75ευρώ προπληρωμένη για ένα χρόνο.
> 
> Μπορώ να προπληρώσω την vodafone για χαμηλότερη τιμή;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Εμενα καλη μου φαινεται η τιμη για 30αρα,ποσο ποιο κατω δλδ??Αν και σε αυτη την τιμη μερικοι (οχι ολοι παιρνουν την 50αρα)

----------


## ThReSh

23.90 είναι κλασική προσφορά για 50αρα double play αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Επίσης αν σκεφτούμε ότι η 100αρα πήγε 29.90 (official site), το 23.90 για 30αρα φαίνεται λίγο χάλι.

----------


## aitos

και η wind ειδα την 50αρα fiber 23 ευρω την ρχει για κοιταξε το και αυτο

----------


## bobis

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο για ανανέωση συμβολαίου και η 100ρα double play (VDSL2 από καμπίνα, όχι FTTH) μου πήγε στα 35,10 ευρώ/μήνα, θεωρείται καλή τιμή? Βέβαια είχα δει και την 100ρα double play που δίνουν στα 29,90 από το επίσημο site τους και προβληματίστηκα και αφού ρώτησα τον υπάλληλο μου είπε ότι "δεν υπάρχει πιο κάτω από 35 ευρώ στην έκπτωσή σας" + ότι "τα 29,90 αφορούν μόνο νέους πελάτες ή φορητότητα και έχουν άλλες χρεώσεις που δεν τις βλέπετε". Οκ, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι μάλλον δεν 
ήθελαν να μου ρίξουν άλλο την τιμή καθώς δεν ξέρω πόσο σε θέση είμαι να το διαπραγματευτώ περαιτέρω. Υπόψιν ότι η προηγούμενη τιμή που πλήρωνα  για την ίδια 100ρα ήταν 37,55 ευρώ/μήνα οπότε απλά κέρδισα 2,45 ευρώ/μήνα.

----------


## aitos

οπως θελουν τα κανουν ...εγω πριν 5 μηνες επεσα σε προσφορα 29,90 ...ισως ηταν λογω εορτων η για αλλους λογους

----------


## ThReSh

> μου πήγε στα 35,10 ευρώ/μήνα, θεωρείται καλή τιμή?


Με 1.80 παραπάνω πας Cosmote, γιατί να ασχοληθείς με Vodafone αν δεν θέλουν να ρίξουν την τιμή όσο πρέπει?

----------


## prometheas

....
λαθος ποστ

----------


## ThReSh

> ....
> λαθος ποστ


Αλλαξε πρόσφατα, τιμή καταλόγου πλέον τα 36.90 για το 100XL. https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod

H Nova κι η Vodafone είναι στα 29.90 κι η Wind στα 33.

Γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν αξίζει το 35.10 που του πρόσφεραν.

----------


## prometheas

Nαι δεν το ειχα δεi, έχεις δίκιο. 

Η δική μου 50άρα VDSL λήγει σε ενα μήνα οπότε θα τους ζητήσω αν μπορούν να μου δώσουν την τιμή αυτή. Η προσφορά ανανέωσης που μου κάνει η Cosmote στα 40,9 είναι υπερβολικά υψηλή. Aν δεν αλλάξει κατι πάμε Vodafone. H καμπίνα ειναι στα 40μ από το σπίτι, θα επιζήσουμε...

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλημερα αν ζητησω αναβαθμιση σε 50 υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δωσουν 24 ευρια με λογαριασμο στο σπιτι;; Το συμβολαιο ληγει γεναρη του 22.Μηπως τοτε η τιμη του 100 ειναι στα 24 ευρια οποτε καλυτερη λυση να περιμενω τοτε ποια η γνωμη σας;; Καμπινα ειναι vdsl vector ote.Στη τηλεφωνια θα ζητησω να παραμεινει το pots θα το κανουν;;H θα μου πουν κανα ναι και μετα θα μ τ αλλαξουν;;Ξερω οτι υπαρχει σε πολλους pots τηλεφωνια με vdsl 50. Δε με βολευει το voip αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Με e bill 50αρα άμα τους ζορισεις λίγο τη δίνουν στα 23€ 
Σχεδόν απίθανο να ΜΗ σε γυρίσουν σε VoIP

----------


## johnmayson2

Γιατι το λες αυτο αφου ξερω πολλους που εχει μεινει η τηλ pots.Γνωριζω για το e bill αλλα εγω θελω λογαριασμο στο σπιτι αρα 24.Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι το γεναρη 22 που ληγει το συμβολαιο μηπως να κανω τοτε αναβαθμιση σε 100 που υποθετω οτι θα χει παει 24 ευρια;;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Γιατί τώρα δε ζητάς προσφορά για 100αρα, δε χρειάζεται να λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου αν πας στην ίδια εταιρεία.. 
Τώρα πόσο δίνεις;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γιατι το λες αυτο αφου ξερω πολλους που εχει μεινει η τηλ pots.Γνωριζω για το e bill αλλα εγω θελω λογαριασμο στο σπιτι αρα 24.Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι το γεναρη 22 που ληγει το συμβολαιο μηπως να κανω τοτε αναβαθμιση σε 100 που υποθετω οτι θα χει παει 24 ευρια;;


Ζητάς MSAN-pots και κάνεις το σταυρό σου.. :Bless:

----------


## PANOS196

Εχω 50άρα 24 ευρώ ,το συμβόλαιο λήγει και αν ανανεώσω θα πληρώνω 28.75, ενώ αν πάω σε 100άρα θα πληρώνω 28.65 ευρώ με bill . το ρούτερ το αλλάζουν η το ίδιο?

----------


## bill27

> Εχω 50άρα 24 ευρώ ,το συμβόλαιο λήγει και αν ανανεώσω θα πληρώνω 28.75, ενώ αν πάω σε 100άρα θα πληρώνω 28.65 ευρώ με bill . το ρούτερ το αλλάζουν η το ίδιο?


Δεν νομιζω να ληγει τωρα το συμβολαιο σου και να σου ανεβαζουν τοσο την τιμη στην 50αρα....Σε ποσο καιρο ληγει??

----------


## aitos

> Εχω 50άρα 24 ευρώ ,το συμβόλαιο λήγει και αν ανανεώσω θα πληρώνω 28.75, ενώ αν πάω σε 100άρα θα πληρώνω 28.65 ευρώ με bill . το ρούτερ το αλλάζουν η το ίδιο?


για καποιο λογο που δεν ξαιρω προωθουν τις 100 αρες , τα ρουτερ δεν τα ζητυανε πισω και να σου στειλουν καινουργιο βαλε οποιο θες εσυ επανω

----------


## paanos

Σε 50αρα (20,63€ το πάγιο, χωρίς κινητό) που λήγει τον Νοέμβρη του 2022, μου κάνανε προσφορά 100mbps με νέο 24μηνο συμβόλαιο στα 22,50€. Δεν είναι κακη  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

Ξεκάθαρα βύσματα...  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε 50αρα (20,63€ το πάγιο, χωρίς κινητό) που λήγει τον Νοέμβρη του 2022, μου κάνανε προσφορά 100mbps με νέο 24μηνο συμβόλαιο στα 22,50€. Δεν είναι κακη


Με τι χρόνο προς κινητά; 
Τα στάνταρ των πακέτων;

----------


## paanos

Ναι, ένα είναι το πακέτο της 100αρας (όπως και όλοι πλέον στις 50αρες έχουν απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360’ κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά)

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλημερα υποθετω οτι ειναι με e bill αυτη η τιμη.Εγω το 24 το πληρωνω 21.15 με λογαριασμο στο σπιτι.Αρα και μονο στο τηλ να του παρω θα πρεπε κανονικα να μου πουν απο μονοι τους 24 ευρια τη 100αρα.Φυσικα δε θα μου δωσουν αυτη την τιμη.Ουτε το 50αρα 22 ευρια θεωρω οτι θα μου δωσουν.Τωρα για το msan δε γνωριζω.Αν κανω τωρα αναβαθμιση θα ζητησω να παραμεινει pots στο οποιο δε εχουν προβλημα οσοι το εχουν σε 50αρα.Περιμενω τη γνωμη σας.Η καμπινα ειναι ποτε vdsl vectoring.

----------


## Valder

Μιλησα στο ΤΟΒΙ για προσφορά για αναβαθμιση υπάρχουσας 24αρας σε 100άρα. Μου βγαζε τα κλασσικα αυτοματα κουμπιά εκει πέρα και πατησα ότι μου αναλογούσε. Λένε θα πάρουν σε 2 εργάσιμες, για να δουμε.

----------


## aitos

> Σε 50αρα (20,63€ το πάγιο, χωρίς κινητό) που λήγει τον Νοέμβρη του 2022, μου κάνανε προσφορά 100mbps με νέο 24μηνο συμβόλαιο στα 22,50€. Δεν είναι κακη


εμεις πουπληρωνουμε 29 για 100 αρα πως λεγοματε ?? :Whistle:

----------


## paanos

Χαχαχα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα ήδη πολύ καλή τιμή στην 50αρα (20,63€ που δόθηκε από συστημικό τους πρόβλημα, το είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα) και λόγω της ταλαιπωρίας μου κόψανε ακόμα 15% (17,93 πληρώνω αυτή τη στιγμή για 50αρα). 

Δεν κατάλαβα αν θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει το 15% (δηλαδή θα βγαίνει 20€ η 100αρα σχεδόν για τους 18 από τους 24 μήνες του συμβολαίου) ή όχι, περιμένω να με καλέσουν γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει ερθει το SMS (με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχουν τεχνικό πρόβλημα).

----------


## mpauld

Σε ανανέωση δύο γραμμών που προσπαθώ να κάνω, μαζί με αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL, μου ζητούν ακατέβατα 29+ ευρώ για 50ρα, και σήμερα, μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες, με κάλεσαν για να μου πουν αν αποδέχομαι την τιμή ή να κλείσουν την καρτέλα μου, καθώς τα συμβόλαια έχουν λήξει. Ακατέβατα και αν δεν μου κάνει, μπορώ να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία. Η κλήση την τελευταία φορά ήταν από το 2106703637, οι οποίοι μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες αλλά η ίδια η εταιρεία.

----------


## bill27

> Σε ανανέωση δύο γραμμών που προσπαθώ να κάνω, μαζί με αναβάθμιση από ADSL σε VDSL, μου ζητούν ακατέβατα 29+ ευρώ για 50ρα, και σήμερα, μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες, με κάλεσαν για να μου πουν αν αποδέχομαι την τιμή ή να κλείσουν την καρτέλα μου, καθώς τα συμβόλαια έχουν λήξει. Ακατέβατα και αν δεν μου κάνει, μπορώ να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία. Η κλήση την τελευταία φορά ήταν από το 2106703637, οι οποίοι μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες αλλά η ίδια η εταιρεία.


Μπες στο σαιτ της εταιρεις εδω https://www.vodafone.gr/aitima-grapto/ γραψτους για το τι εχει γινει και τι σου προτεινουν και ζητα νεα τιμη.Και ενημερωσε μας τι εχει γινει

----------


## ThReSh

Πήραν και μένα πριν μερικές μέρες για ανανέωση 100αρας (σε 1 μήνα λήγει ο συμβόλαιο) και ζητούν 36.50 ευρώ νομίζω (τιμή στο site 29.90), ελάχιστα πιο κάτω από ότι ζητάει ο ΟΤΕ, γέλασα και τους είπα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## aitos

> Πήραν και μένα πριν μερικές μέρες για ανανέωση 100αρας (σε 1 μήνα λήγει ο συμβόλαιο) και ζητούν 36.50 ευρώ νομίζω (τιμή στο site 29.90), ελάχιστα πιο κάτω από ότι ζητάει ο ΟΤΕ, γέλασα και τους είπα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι.


πιστευω οτι προσπαθουναν μαζεψουν τη χασουρα απο τα σερκομ ....οι ποιο πολλοι τα αλλαξανε

----------


## mpauld

> Μπες στο σαιτ της εταιρεις εδω https://www.vodafone.gr/aitima-grapto/ γραψτους για το τι εχει γινει και τι σου προτεινουν και ζητα νεα τιμη.Και ενημερωσε μας τι εχει γινει


Τι θα αλλάξει αν το κάνω αυτό; Δεν έχουμε διαφορά ή οφειλή. Έχω μιλήσει περισσότερες από δέκα φορές τους τελευταίους μήνες, και η μόνιμη απάντηση είναι ότι "υπάρχει στο σύστημα καταγεγραμμένη προσφορά από τον τάδε υπάλληλό μας, την οποία δεν δεχτήκατε και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο, είναι στο χέρι σας να δείτε και να επιλέξετε αυτό που σας συμφέρει καλύτερα". Η ίδια απάντηση από όλους (διαφορετικούς) που έχω μιλήσει. 

Εν τω μεταξύ, με το τμήμα αποσυνδέσεων δεν σε συνδέουν να μιλήσεις με τίποτα και σε περνούν αυτομάτως στο τμήμα ανανεώσεων.

----------


## paanos

Δοκίμασες να καλέσεις απευθείας το τμήμα αποσυνδέσεων στο τηλέφωνο που εχουμε αναφέρει παραπάνω;

----------


## mpauld

> Δοκίμασες να καλέσεις απευθείας το τμήμα αποσυνδέσεων στο τηλέφωνο που εχουμε αναφέρει παραπάνω;


Μήπως θα σου ήταν εύκολο να γράψεις τον αριθμό γιατί δεν τον βρίσκω; Νομίζω (αν κατάλαβα καλά) ότι η κλήση που έλαβα ήταν από το τμήμα αποσυνδέσεων, γιατί μου είπε για κλείσιμο της καρτέλας μου αφού δεν αποδέχτηκα την προσφορά τους. Μάλιστα, εξήγησα την κατάσταση, και ενώ δεσμεύτηκε η υπάλληλος να με καλέσει σήμερα στη 1.00, αφού θα μιλούσε σε κάποιον ανώτερο της, δεν με πήρε ποτέ.

----------


## paanos

εδώ είσαι  :Smile: 




> 2104276862, τμήμα διατήρησης πελατών. Εγώ εκεί πήρα καλύτερη προσφορά, αλλιώς μου δίνανε άκυρες..

----------


## mpauld

> εδώ είσαι


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Θα κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια, διαφορετικά θα φύγω, με μόνη μου άλλη επιλογή τη Wind, της οποίας δεν ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης.

----------


## sakisvele

..αυτο ειναι για πελατες οικιακους εγω που εχω 2 αριθμους απο cyta πριν vivodi 
και μου λενε δεν μπορω να παρω προσφορα.
Καλημερα ΠιπΗ ..και φιλια στο Σπιτι..
40 ευρω για 50αρι επειδη εχω εταιρεια και εχω δουλεια με ..ουρααα
Ρε αντε γανωθειτε μεσημερι που ειναι..

----------


## dreamkey

Συνδρομητής στην hol/vodafone από εποχή dial-up 56k (από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων δηλαδή  :Razz: ). Το συμβόλαιο έληγε τον Μάιο και όμως δεν δικαιούμουν κάτι καλύτερο από 32,40€ το μήνα για ανανέωση σε 50αρα γραμμή! Όσο πλήρωνα δηλαδή, ούτε 1€ παρακάτω. 
Αγανακτισμένος έκανα αίτηση στη wind με 26€ που έχει απεριόριστα σταθερά + κινητά. Μόλις το αντελήφθη αυτό η vodafone την ίδια μέρα με κάλεσαν και μου προσέφεραν τις ίδιες παροχές που είχα με 21,60€ (και χωρίς κινητό μαζί).  11€ κάτω με την μία!
Έλα όμως που η wind έκανε ζαβολιά και προώθησε το αίτημα φορητότητας στη vodafone 16 μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου, έχοντας παρέλθει οι 14 μέρες που είχα δικαίωμα να κάνω υπαναχώρηση χωρίς να πληρώσω τίποτα. 
Έτσι ενώ ήθελα να δεχτώ την πολύ συμφέρουσα προσφορά της vodafone -που έκανε έστω κατόπιν εορτής- ήταν πια οικονομικά ασύμφορο.
Αναφέρω αυτή την μικρή ιστορία με την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου για να φανεί ακόμα μια φορά τα παιχνίδια που παίζουν οι εταιρείες μαζί μας και μεταξύ τους και άλλες φορές τους βγαίνουν σε καλό (της wind στη δική μου περίπτωση) και άλλοτε τους γυρνάνε μπούμερανγκ (vodafone)  :Wall: .

----------


## ThReSh

> Μόλις το αντελήφθη αυτό η vodafone την ίδια μέρα με κάλεσαν και μου προσέφεραν τις ίδιες παροχές που είχα με 21,60€ (και χωρίς κινητό μαζί). 11€ κάτω με την μία!
> Έλα όμως που η wind έκανε ζαβολιά και προώθησε το αίτημα φορητότητας στη vodafone 16 μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου


Πως το κατάλαβε η Vodafone την ίδια μέρα της αίτησης αφού η Wind προώθησε το αίτημα φορητότητας 16 μέρες μετά?

----------


## sdikr

> Συνδρομητής στην hol/vodafone από εποχή dial-up 56k (από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων δηλαδή ). Το συμβόλαιο έληγε τον Μάιο και όμως δεν δικαιούμουν κάτι καλύτερο από 32,40€ το μήνα για ανανέωση σε 50αρα γραμμή! Όσο πλήρωνα δηλαδή, ούτε 1€ παρακάτω. 
> Αγανακτισμένος έκανα αίτηση στη wind με 26€ που έχει απεριόριστα σταθερά + κινητά. Μόλις το αντελήφθη αυτό η vodafone την ίδια μέρα με κάλεσαν και μου προσέφεραν τις ίδιες παροχές που είχα με 21,60€ (και χωρίς κινητό μαζί).  11€ κάτω με την μία!
> Έλα όμως που η wind έκανε ζαβολιά και προώθησε το αίτημα φορητότητας στη vodafone 16 μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου, έχοντας παρέλθει οι 14 μέρες που είχα δικαίωμα να κάνω υπαναχώρηση χωρίς να πληρώσω τίποτα. 
> Έτσι ενώ ήθελα να δεχτώ την πολύ συμφέρουσα προσφορά της vodafone -που έκανε έστω κατόπιν εορτής- ήταν πια οικονομικά ασύμφορο.
> Αναφέρω αυτή την μικρή ιστορία με την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου μου για να φανεί ακόμα μια φορά τα παιχνίδια που παίζουν οι εταιρείες μαζί μας και μεταξύ τους και άλλες φορές τους βγαίνουν σε καλό (της wind στη δική μου περίπτωση) και άλλοτε τους γυρνάνε μπούμερανγκ (vodafone) .


Ζαβολιά;  λίγο δύσκολα
Κανονικά εσύ πρέπει να στείλεις αίτηση ακύρωσης της φορητότητας,  το έκανες;   αν όχι δεν υπάρχει κάποια ζαβολιά,  αν σου είπανε απο την vodafone οτι θα το κάνουν και δεν το κάνανε πάλι δεν υπάρχει κάποια ζαβολιά.

----------


## dreamkey

> Πως το κατάλαβε η Vodafone την ίδια μέρα της αίτησης αφού η Wind προώθησε το αίτημα φορητότητας 16 μέρες μετά?


Η vodafone το κατάλαβε την ημέρα που έγινε το αίτημα φορητότητας από την wind 16 ημέρες μετά την αίτηση (ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή για την ακρίβεια) και όχι την ημέρα της αίτησης.

----------


## sdikr

> Η vodafone το κατάλαβε την ημέρα που έγινε το αίτημα φορητότητας από την wind 16 ημέρες μετά την αίτηση (ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή για την ακρίβεια) και όχι την ημέρα της αίτησης.


Οπότε καμία ζαβολια,   η wind περίμενε όπως είχε το δικαίωμα και έστειλε την αίτηση 14 ημέρες μετά

----------


## ThReSh

> Η vodafone το κατάλαβε την ημέρα που έγινε το αίτημα φορητότητας από την wind 16 ημέρες μετά την αίτηση (ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή για την ακρίβεια) και όχι την ημέρα της αίτησης.


Ah ok, γιατί έγραψες ότι έκανες αίτηση στη wind και στην επόμενη πρόταση ήταν το "μόλις το κατάλαβε αυτό η Vodafone", άρα υπέθεσα ότι το "αυτό" ήταν η αίτηση που έγραψες αμέσως πιο πριν, όχι η φορητότητα που έγινε 16 μέρες μέτα.

Δυστυχώς το νέο σύστημα έχει σκοτώσει τις αντιπροσφορές λόγω φορητότητας.  :Sad:

----------


## dreamkey

_"Οπότε καμία ζαβολια, η wind περίμενε όπως είχε το δικαίωμα και έστειλε την αίτηση 14 ημέρες μετά"_ 

Και αν έχει το δικαίωμα να το κάνει, αυτό δεν γίνεται σκόπιμα για να μην έχω εγώ το δικαίωμα να υπαναχωρήσω χωρίς να τους πληρώσω; Είχε το συμβόλαιο 15 ημέρες και πάγωσε τη διαδικασία. Αυτό δεν είναι ζαβολιά από όποιον πάροχο και αν γίνεται; Δεν εξετάζω το σύννομο, δεν το ξέρω κιόλας.

----------


## sdikr

> _"Οπότε καμία ζαβολια, η wind περίμενε όπως είχε το δικαίωμα και έστειλε την αίτηση 14 ημέρες μετά"_ 
> 
> Και αν έχει το δικαίωμα να το κάνει, αυτό δεν γίνεται σκόπιμα για να μην έχω εγώ το δικαίωμα να υπαναχωρήσω χωρίς να τους πληρώσω; Είχε το συμβόλαιο 15 ημέρες και πάγωσε τη διαδικασία. Αυτό δεν είναι ζαβολιά από όποιον πάροχο και αν γίνεται; Δεν εξετάζω το σύννομο, δεν το ξέρω κιόλας.


Αν διαβάσεις τον νέο κανονισμό είναι δικαίωμα τους, ακριβώς γιατί παλιότερα είχε γίνει κατάχρηση αυτού του κάνω αίτηση για να πάρω καλύτερη τιμή.

----------


## dreamkey

Τότε θα πάω στο άλλο. 
Αν αυτή η τακτική έχει υιοθετηθεί από όλους τους παρόχους να προωθούν σκόπιμα το αίτημα φορητότητας μετά την παρέλευση του 14ημέρου, σε τι τους ωφελεί αυτή η αδιαλλαξία με τους παλιούς πελάτες όταν τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο τους να μην τους κάνουν μια καλή προσφορά ώστε να συνεχίσουν μαζί τους και όταν βλέπουν ότι τους φεύγουν τα δίνουν όλα; (Ξέχασα να πω ότι επιπλέον έπαιρνα και τα 4 πρώτα πάγια δώρο!).
 Με αυτήν την στάση τους οι περισσότεροι θα φύγουν και οι αντιπροσφορές τους είναι χωρίς αντίκρυσμα αφού γίνονται 14 μέρες μετά το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης.

----------


## sdikr

> Τότε θα πάω στο άλλο. 
> Αν αυτό έχει υιοθετηθεί από όλους τους παρόχους να προωθούν σκόπιμα το αίτημα φορητότητας μετά την παρέλευση του 14ημέρου, σε τι τους ωφελεί αυτή η αδιαλλαξία με τους παλιούς πελάτες όταν τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο τους να μην τους κάνουν μια καλή προσφορά ώστε να συνεχίσουν μαζί τους και όταν βλέπουν ότι τους φεύγουν τα δίνουν όλα; (Ξέχασα να πω ότι επιπλέον έπαιρνα και τα 4 πρώτα πάγια δώρο!).
>  Με αυτήν την στάση τους οι περισσότεροι θα φύγουν και οι αντιπροσφορές τους είναι χωρίς αντίκρυσμα αφού γίνονται 14 μέρες μετά το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης.


Σε τι ωφελεί;
Ο πάροχος θέλει επιτέλους να αρχίσει να βγάζει κέρδος απο εσένα,  το να σου το δίνει στα 21 και 60 με απο όλα μέσα δεν βγάζει.

Κάποια στιγμή θα στρώσει το πράγμα.

Για να καταλάβεις, μόνο στον ΟΤΕ θα πληρώσει ο πάροχος 10.33 χωρίς ΦΠΑ για την γραμμή σου απο το καφάο μέχρι εσένα.
Θα πληρώσει μετά αρκετά χιλιάρικα για διασύνδεση στα κεντρικά ώστε να σε συνδέσει στο δικό του δίκτυο, θα πρέπει να πληρώσει για τα τηλέφωνα που θα κάνεις καθώς δεν υπάρχει στην χονδρική απεριόριστο, θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για το internet feed και φυσικά θα πρέπει να πληρώσει πάγια και μισθούς.


Το τμήμα retention  έχει ακόμα δυνατότητα να δώσει τιμές κάτω του κόστους, το κλασικό retail  όχι

----------


## dreamkey

Αν όντως οι πάροχοι μπάινουν μέσα με τα 21,60 πότε θα βγάλουν κέρδος από μένα; Περιμένουν ότι όταν τελειώσει το 2ετές συμβόλαιο θα ανανεώσω με 32;

----------


## aitos

ναπω και γω παιδες εχω 100 αρα ,ΤV κλπ με 29 ευρω αλλα εχω και κινητο με 28 ευρω  ....δεν εχω οικονομικες γνωσεις αλλα οι εταιριες δεν μπορει να χανουν απο τις δραστηριοτητες τους  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

Αν τα φέρνουν στα ίσια με την κινητή, δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο. 

Βλέπε Forthnet που δεν έχει κινητή, σε τι κατάσταση είχε φτάσει.

----------


## mpauld

Εγώ δεν κατάφερα τίποτα τελικά. Πάω στη Wind, για πρώτη φορά, και καλή μου τύχη μετά από 15 χρόνια.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ δεν κατάφερα τίποτα τελικά. Πάω στη Wind, για πρώτη φορά, και καλή μου τύχη μετά από 15 χρόνια.


Ούτε στο τμήμα διακοπών δεν έδωσαν καλύτερη από την τιμή που είπες ότι είχε καταγεγραμμένη το σύστημα?

----------


## mpauld

> Ούτε στο τμήμα διακοπών δεν έδωσαν καλύτερη από την τιμή που είπες ότι είχε καταγεγραμμένη το σύστημα?


Όχι, δυστυχώς. Δήλωσαν αναρμόδιοι και το μόνο που μου πρότειναν είναι να με συνδέσουν με το τμήμα ανανεώσεων. Κάθετη απάντηση, αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Αυτό που περίμενα δηλαδή. Και το αίτημα φορητότητας δεν προλαβαίνει να το δει ο προηγούμενος πάροχος πλέον, άρα δεν υφίσταται θέμα αντιπροσφοράς με "πίεση". ΟΚ, κάθε δύο χρόνια θα αλλάζω εταιρεία.

----------


## ThReSh

> Όχι, δυστυχώς. Δήλωσαν αναρμόδιοι και το μόνο που μου πρότειναν είναι να με συνδέσουν με το τμήμα ανανεώσεων. Κάθετη απάντηση, αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Αυτό που περίμενα δηλαδή.


Ah shit, 9 Ιουλίου λήγει το δικό μου. Χάθηκαν από ότι φαίνεται η ελπίδες για συμφέρον 200αρι ή 100αρι κάτω από την τιμή της Wind.

Κλασικά θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο αφού έχω κάνει φορητότητα στη Wind για να τους ρίξω άκυρο ότι προσφορά κι αν κάνουν.  :Sad:

----------


## mpauld

> Ah shit, 9 Ιουλίου λήγει το δικό μου. Χάθηκαν από ότι φαίνεται η ελπίδες για συμφέρον 200αρι ή 100αρι κάτω από την τιμή της Wind.
> 
> Κλασικά θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο αφού έχω κάνει φορητότητα στη Wind για να τους ρίξω άκυρο ότι προσφορά κι αν κάνουν.


Δεν θα πάρουν, νομίζω πλέον δεν παίρνουν γιατί υπάρχει το penalty. Αυτό έλεγα και με δύο φίλους που είχαν ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα με εμένα. Απλώς πήγαν στην επόμενη εταιρεία, τους ήρθε ένας εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός και δεν τους κάλεσε κανείς ποτέ. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με ανησυχεί πολύ η αλλαγή εταιρείας ως προς την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης.

Επίσης, θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μην υπάρχει email επικοινωνίας, όπως υπήρχε παλιά, παρά μόνο μια κοινότυπη φόρμα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με ανησυχεί πολύ η αλλαγή εταιρείας ως προς την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης.


Ευτυχώς δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα, κατά 99.99%  :Razz: 

Πριν 2 χρόνια όταν έφυγα από Wind για να πάω Vodafone, με είχαν πάρει από την 1η αφού είχα ενεργοποιηθεί (4-5 εργάσιμες από την αίτηση) στη 2η, δεν το πίστευαν.

----------


## macro

Δε παιρνουν τηλ. οπως σωστα ειπωθηκε επειδη δε προλαβαινουν τις προθεσμιες. Αυτο που γινεται ειναι οτι δηλωνεις οτι δε θες να συνεχισεις το συμβολαιο και οτι θα πας αλλου και μετα σε παιρνουν και σου κανουν καλυτερη προσφορα.

----------


## mpauld

> Δε παιρνουν τηλ. οπως σωστα ειπωθηκε επειδη δε προλαβαινουν τις προθεσμιες. Αυτο που γινεται ειναι οτι δηλωνεις οτι δε θες να συνεχισεις το συμβολαιο και οτι θα πας αλλου και μετα σε παιρνουν και σου κανουν καλυτερη προσφορα.


Εγώ το έχω ήδη δηλώσει αυτό και δεν με έχει πάρει κανείς. Έχουν περάσει ήδη 2+ μήνες.

----------


## macro

Δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι θα γινει αλλα πολλες φορες παιρνουν.

----------


## johnmayson2

Αν καποιος κανει αιτημα διακοπης σε καταστημα μετα απο καποιες εργασιμες δε θα το καλεσουν υποχρωτικα απο τμημα διακοπων ;;;Αρα δε χει μια ευκαιρια μηπως του δωσοθν καλυτερη τιμη για να μη κανει διακοπη;;ποια η γνωμη σας;;

----------


## mpauld

> Αν καποιος κανει αιτημα διακοπης σε καταστημα μετα απο καποιες εργασιμες δε θα το καλεσουν υποχρωτικα απο τμημα διακοπων ;;;Αρα δε χει μια ευκαιρια μηπως του δωσοθν καλυτερη τιμη για να μη κανει διακοπη;;ποια η γνωμη σας;;


Αίτημα διακοπής σημαίνει και διακοπή του αριθμού τηλεφώνου. Αξίζει το ρίσκο;

----------


## johnmayson2

Αν φτασουν στη διακοπη δε ε ει προβλημα να γινει διακοπη.5 εργασιμες μετα τη διακοπη θα παει σε ποτε.το νουμερο ειναι πρωην ποτε.Εχει υπολογισει να μεινει χωρις υπηρεσια 14 εργασιμες.θεωρητικα ομως δε θα κανουν καλη προσφορα;; Εχει υπολογισει και τελη διακοπης που θα πληρωσει το πεναλτυ 5 μηνες κριν ληξει το συμβολαιο. Ποια η γνωμη σας ;;

----------


## paanos

Αν κανεις αίτημα διακοπής σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και σου κάνουν προσφορά. Αν δεν δεχτείς τη προσφορά, απλά τους λες θα το σκεφτώ και μένει όπως ήταν ο αριθμος. Τον χάνεις μόνο αν πεις ξεκαθαρα ότι θέλεις διακοπή.

----------


## johnmayson2

Αν δε του δωσουν καλη προσφορα θα κανει διακοπη αρα το νουμερο θα γυρισει στο ποτε.5 εργασιμες μετα τη διακοπη απο voda θα παει στο ποτε και θα αιτηθει το νουμερο.Αντε μου λεει για μα το διασφαλισω να παω την ιδια μετα της διακοπης.Παντως σε καταστημα ποτε δε ξεραν τι γινεται αν το νουμερο που επιστρεψει στο ποτε σε ποσες μερες βγαινει για να δο παρει οποιοδηποτε αλλος.Φυσικα εχει σκοπο να παρει τηλ και ποτε μηπως εκει ξερουν.

----------


## paanos

Δεν γίνεται αυτόματα, πρέπει να τους πει καθαρά «θέλω να διακόψω τη σύνδεση». Αν τους πει ότι θα το σκεφτεί, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

Από όσο ξέρω γυρνάει άμεσα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς μέσα σε 6 μήνες από την ημέρα της διακοπής να τον πάρεις πίσω.

----------


## fearhome21

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι στην NOVA με 100 Mbps & απεριορίστα σταθερά στα 29,90, ακόμα έχω ενεργό συμβόλαιο. Έχω το κινητό μου στην Vodafone με το πρόγραμμα Vodafone Red Start στα 22,61. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο εχθές από την Vodafone και μου έκαναν την εξής προσφορά για σταθερό και ίντερνετ:

- 24 μήνο συμβόλαιο στα 28,43
- 100Mbps Ίντερνετ.
- Απεριόριστα σταθερά.
- 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά κινητά αλλά και σε σταθερά 45 χωρών.
- Δωρεάν όλα τα τέλη, ρούτερ κλτπ
- Το Vodafone Red Start παίρνει έκπτωση και μείωνετε το πάγιο στα 19,26 (κάπου στα 14% έκπτωση).
- Διπλασιάζονται τα GB στο Vodafone Red Start από 4GB που είναι στα 8GB.
- *Η Vodafone μου υποσχέθηκε ότι θα κάνουν φορητότητα και θα το αναλάβουν αυτή ώστε να μην χρεωθώ ρήτρα αποχώρησης στην NOVA.*

Έχω της εξής ερωτήσεις:
(1): Έχει κανείς εμπειρία με το να καλύψει πάροχος την ρήτρα αποχώρησεις ΑΛΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ? δυσκολέυομαι να τους πιστέψω ότι θα το τακτοποιήση η Vodafone, νιώθω ότι υπάρχει <κομπίνα>.
(2): Τώρα στην NOVA έχω Fastpath, διάβασα σε διάφορα νήματα εδώ ότι η Vodafone ΔΕΝ βάζει Fastpath, υπάρχουν σχετικές εμπειρίες?
(3): Είδα σε διάφορα νήματα ότι ένα απο τα ρούτερ της Vodafone (H300S) δεν δίνει σωστή ταχύτητα σε καμπίνες με ενεργοποιημένο G.INP, σχετικές εμπειρίες?
(4): Βλέπω ότι στο εξωτερικό έχει καλύτερη διασύνδεση η Vodafone αλλά υστερεί στο GR-IX, θα είμαι οκ από μπουκόματα κτλπ σε σχέση με NOVA?

----------


## CaptainNickGR

1. Ναι, σου λένε ιστορίες ίσα για να σε τραβίξουν για πελάτη τους.
2. Όντως η vodafone δεν περνάει fastpath σε καμπίνες άλλων εταιριών πέρα από τις δικιές της. Μάλλον γιατί η κάθε αλλαγή έχει τρία ευρώ εφάπαξ κόστος.
3. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα θέμα.

----------


## guzel

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι στην NOVA με 100 Mbps & απεριορίστα σταθερά στα 29,90, ακόμα έχω ενεργό συμβόλαιο. Έχω το κινητό μου στην Vodafone με το πρόγραμμα Vodafone Red Start στα 22,61. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο εχθές από την Vodafone και μου έκαναν την εξής προσφορά για σταθερό και ίντερνετ:
> 
> - 24 μήνο συμβόλαιο στα 28,43
> - 100Mbps Ίντερνετ.
> - Απεριόριστα σταθερά.
> - 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά κινητά αλλά και σε σταθερά 45 χωρών.
> - Δωρεάν όλα τα τέλη, ρούτερ κλτπ
> - Το Vodafone Red Start παίρνει έκπτωση και μείωνετε το πάγιο στα 19,26 (κάπου στα 14% έκπτωση).
> - Διπλασιάζονται τα GB στο Vodafone Red Start από 4GB που είναι στα 8GB.
> ...


Θα τα πληρώσεις τα τέλη αποσύνδεσης, αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει η Vodafone και τελευταία το κάνει συχνά είναι να σου χαρίσει τα 3 πρώτα πάγια οπότε στην ουσία η ρήτρα σου έρχεται δωρεάν.

Μια χαρά θα είσαι στη Vodafone, το δίκτυο τους ακόμα και στη καραντίνα τα πήγε άψογα!

----------


## aitos

exw to ιδιο ακριβως προγραμμα και το πληρωνω ποιο ακριβα .....αν τηρησουν αυτα πουλενε ειναι πραγματι ευκαιρια ,το καφαο ειναι κατω απο το μπαλκονι μου οποτε δεν εχω θεματα συν οτι εχω fastpath .....sth θεση σου θα το δεχομουνα ......g.inp σου ριχνει το upload στο μισο στο ρουτερ zte

----------


## fearhome21

> exw to ιδιο ακριβως προγραμμα και το πληρωνω ποιο ακριβα .....αν τηρησουν αυτα πουλενε ειναι πραγματι ευκαιρια ,το καφαο ειναι κατω απο το μπαλκονι μου οποτε δεν εχω θεματα συν οτι εχω fastpath .....sth θεση σου θα το δεχομουνα ......g.inp σου ριχνει το upload στο μισο στο ρουτερ zte


Ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις σας. Πως κατάφερες να βάλεις Fastpath με Vodafone?

Έψαχα να δω πόσο είναι η ρήτρα αποχωρισείς μου από την ΝΟΒΑ, μου βγάινει στα 106,30 ευρώ, πολύ ακριβά. Στην Vodafone πάντως μίλησα με 2 διαφορετικούς εκπρωσόπους και μου είπαν θα το αναλάβει η Vodafone και δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα! πρώτη φόρα ακούω κάτι τέτοιο. Επίσεις τους ρώτησα αυτο το κάνετε σε όλους τους πελάτες η είναι ατομικό και μου απάντησαν είναι ειδική περίπτωση για εσάς (ιδού και το ερώτημα που ήξερε η εταίρια ότι είμαι δεσμευμένος με άλλη....). Θα τους ξανά πάρω τηλέφωνο αύριο και θα τους πω να το γράψουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτό που μου λένε, γιατί αλλίος δεν με συμφέρει να αλλάξω σε Vodafone.

----------


## guzel

> Ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις σας. Πως κατάφερες να βάλεις Fastpath με Vodafone?
> 
> Έψαχα να δω πόσο είναι η ρήτρα αποχωρισείς μου από την ΝΟΒΑ, μου βγάινει στα 106,30 ευρώ, πολύ ακριβά. Στην Vodafone πάντως μίλησα με 2 διαφορετικούς εκπρωσόπους και μου είπαν θα το αναλάβει η Vodafone και δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα! πρώτη φόρα ακούω κάτι τέτοιο. Επίσεις τους ρώτησα αυτο το κάνετε σε όλους τους πελάτες η είναι ατομικό και μου απάντησαν είναι ειδική περίπτωση για εσάς (ιδού και το ερώτημα που ήξερε η εταίρια ότι είμαι δεσμευμένος με άλλη....). Θα τους ξανά πάρω τηλέφωνο αύριο και θα τους πω να το γράψουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτό που μου λένε, γιατί αλλίος δεν με συμφέρει να αλλάξω σε Vodafone.


Και εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Από το 13830 σου το είπαν;Το λογικό είναι να γίνει αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω με τα πάγια, μήπως εννοούν αυτό;

----------


## fearhome21

> Και εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Από το 13830 σου το είπαν;Το λογικό είναι να γίνει αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω με τα πάγια, μήπως εννοούν αυτό;


Όχι, με πήραν από ένα ειδικό τμήμα προσφορών, ξεκινάει από 210. Ξανά μίλησα μάζι τους σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι έχουν ενημέρωση <<Θα το αναλάβει η Vodafone>>. Θα προχωρήσω με αυτή την προσφορά και αν πληρώσω την ρήτρα θα μιλήσω με Vodafone και θα ζητήσω να διερευνήσουν την ηχογραφημένη αρχική κλίση, εκεί έχω ρωτήσει τουλάχιστων 3 φόρες ότι είμαι σε ενεργό συμβόλαιο, θα πληρώσω ρήτρα? κανονικά πρέπει και η απάντηση ήταν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, θα το αναλάβει η Vodafone.

----------


## dimyok

Θα μπλέξεις άσκημα ....

----------


## fearhome21

> Θα μπλέξεις άσκημα ....


Τελικά είχες δίκιο. Μίλησα με ειδικό τμήμα έπειτα από ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ εποικοινωνία με την Vodafone και με ενημερώσαν ότι *πότε* δεν πρόκειτε ένας πάροχος να καλύψει ρήτρα αποχώρισεις άλλου παρόχου (εφόσων είναι δεσμευμένος ο πελάτης), το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να δώσουν πάγια δώρο. Στην δίκια μου περίπτωση ούτε αυτό είχαν ως πλάνο, οπότε η 2 κοπέλες που μου έκαναν την προσφορά λέγανε μπούρδες. Τους είπα να το δηλώσουν ως παράπονο, έχω νευριάσει και δεν υπογράφο κανένα συμβόλαιο. Σε 7 μήνες λήγει η Nova που έχω και βλέπω τότε!.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εχει πετύχει κανείς 200αρα γραμμή με κάτω από 40 ευρω;

----------


## ThReSh

> Εχει πετύχει κανείς 200αρα γραμμή με κάτω από 40 ευρω;


Σε παλιότερα posts κάτι είχε πάρει το μάτι μου, αλλά τρεις κι ο κούκος φάσεις, ελάχιστοι...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Λήγει το πρόγραμμά μου σε κανα εξαμηνο, οπότε θα ξεκινησω μια έρευνα αγοράς σιγά-σιγά, γιατί θέλω να αναβαθμίσω σε 200αρα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Λήγει το πρόγραμμά μου σε κανα εξαμηνο, οπότε θα ξεκινησω μια έρευνα αγοράς σιγά-σιγά, γιατί θέλω να αναβαθμίσω σε 200αρα.


Μου έκαναν προσφορά σήμερα 200αρα στα 40 ευρώ και 100αρα 37.5, όσα πλήρωνα εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

Με εξαργύρωση 1500 alpha bonus το μήνα πάει -7 ευρώ, οπότε όσο θα είχα σε 100αρα Wind (33 ευρώ), γι' αυτό τη δέχτηκα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Έληγε η συνδρομή σου και σου έκαναν προσφορα ή το επεδίωξες εσυ; εγω πληρωνω 31.50 για την 100αρα, οπότε προσβλέπω σε καλύτερες μέρες τιμές  :Razz:  . 

Εχω κι εγω Alpha Bonus, αλλά τα κάνω μίλια στηνAegean  :Cool:  .

----------


## paanos

Είναι πολλά τα 37,5€ για 100αρα, αλλά τα 40€ για 200αρα είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## ThReSh

> Έληγε η συνδρομή σου και σου έκαναν προσφορα ή το επεδίωξες εσυ; εγω πληρωνω 31.50 για την 100αρα, οπότε προσβλέπω σε καλύτερες μέρες τιμές  . 
> 
> Εχω κι εγω Alpha Bonus, αλλά τα κάνω μίλια στηνAegean  .


Την Παρασκευή λήγει το συμβόλαιο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι πολλά τα 37,5€ για 100αρα, αλλά τα 40€ για 200αρα είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.


Έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και χαμηλότερη, αλλά το 40αρι ήταν το μέγιστο όριο που είχα βάλει, οπότε είμαι ok.

----------


## JpegXguy

> 2104276862, τμήμα διατήρησης πελατών. Εγώ εκεί πήρα καλύτερη προσφορά, αλλιώς μου δίνανε άκυρες..


Ευχαριστώ για το νούμερο, πολύ χρήσιμο. Είσαι chad

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Την Παρασκευή λήγει το συμβόλαιο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και χαμηλότερη, αλλά το 40αρι ήταν το μέγιστο όριο που είχα βάλει, οπότε είμαι ok.


Πάντως εδώ βλέπω την 100αρα με 28,40 ευρω το μηνα.  Μα πότε θα πέσει η τιμή και της 200αρας; #firstworldproblems

----------


## ThReSh

> Πάντως εδώ βλέπω την 100αρα με 28,40 ευρω το μηνα.  Μα πότε θα πέσει η τιμή και της 200αρας; #firstworldproblems


Φαντάσου ότι Wind και Vodafone έχουν υψηλότερη τιμή 200αρας από τον ΟΤΕ καθώς και γενικότερα υψηλότερες τιμές FTTH σαν αρχικές πριν την επιδότηση.

----------


## ThReSh

12-13 μέρες μετά, ο αριθμός λέει έχει "συστημικό θέμα" και θα καθυστερήσει λίγο η αναβάθμιση στα 200Mbps. 

Ευτυχώς δεν έχει έρθει καν το sms/email με το url το οποίο χρειάζεται να πατήσει για να "επισημοποιηθεί" η απόφαση.

----------


## mpauld

Με κάλεσαν τελικά από κεντρικά της Voda και μου δίνουν στη μια γραμμή 50ρα VDSL με απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά, 360 λεπτά σε κινητά και εξωτερικό και επιπλέον 120 λεπτά σε κινητά δώρο, με 24,35€, χωρίς κόστος μετάβασης. Αν θέλω 100ρα VDSL, το κόστος πάει στα 29€ με τις ίδιες παροχές.

Το pdf που μου έστειλαν για να κάνω αποδοχή γράφει για κόστος 20€ λόγω μετάβασης σε VDSL από ADSL και τους έχω καλέσει δύο φορές, χωρίς να καταφέρω να μιλήσω με τον εκπρόσωπο που μου έκανε την προσφορά (την οποία πρέπει να αποδεχθώ σε μια εργάσιμη, η οποία πέρασε αλλά το link λειτουργεί κανονικά). Πάλι η ίδια φάση, "πρέπει να μιλήσετε με τον ίδιο, θα του πούμε να σας καλέσει εντός της ημέρας". Δεν με έχει πάρει μέχρι τώρα.

Έχω ενδοιασμούς για το Secure Net, για το οποίο στο συμβόλαιο που μου έστειλαν δεν αναφέρει πουθενά δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησής του και απλώς αποτελεί όρο του συμβολαίου η χρήση του by default. Το Secure Net καταγράφει τα πάντα, μέχρι και το όνομα των αρχείων που κατεβάζουμε και τα διατηρεί για μερικούς μήνες. Έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος; Μπορεί να απενεργοποιηθεί αυτό;

Επίσης, παρά το ότι στις άλλες μου γραμμές έχω λάβει δωρεάν mini ups λόγω VoIP, η απάντηση που έλαβα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα.

----------


## paanos

Υπάρχει σαν υπηρεσία αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνεται. Έχει χρέωση 2€ το μήνα και ενεργοποείται ή απενεργοποιείται με τους κωδικούς του My Vodafone. 
Αν το έχεις ενεργό, ουσιαστικά είναι ένα antivirus που τρέχει από τη μεριά τους και καλύπτει όλο σου το δίκτυο, για αυτό και παρακολουθεί τι κανεις.

----------


## dimitris_p

Εχω Vodafone Home Double play vdsl 50Mbps + 360' σε κινητά. Με όλες της εκπτώσεις Εγγύηση Δικτύου ebill κ.τ.λ.π τελική τιμή 20,10 ευρώ. Απο βδομάδα θα πάρω τηλ να ρωτήσω προσφορά για αναβάθμιση αε 100αρα να δούμε τι τιμή παίζει.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> 12-13 μέρες μετά, ο αριθμός λέει έχει "συστημικό θέμα" και θα καθυστερήσει λίγο η αναβάθμιση στα 200Mbps. 
> 
> Ευτυχώς δεν έχει έρθει καν το sms/email με το url το οποίο χρειάζεται να πατήσει για να "επισημοποιηθεί" η απόφαση.


Τι να σημαίνει αραγε αυτό;  :Razz: 

Οπότε το πήρες στα 40 ευρω; η αλήθεια ειναι ότι με ψήνει κι εμένα η 200αρα. Από την άλλη, δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να θελω να κανω και να μην το κάνω απροβλημάτιστα με την 110/11 που εχω τωρα. Λέω να περιμενω το χειμωνα, μπορεί να τσιμπήσω καμιά προσφορά  :Cool:  . Άλλωστε το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει το Μάρτιο, οπότε εχω ενα γεματο εξάμηνο ακόμα πριν να μπορώ να κανω κάποια κινηση τον τελευταίο μήνα του συμβολαίου μου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τι να σημαίνει αραγε αυτό; 
> 
> Οπότε το πήρες στα 40 ευρω; η αλήθεια ειναι ότι με ψήνει κι εμένα η 200αρα. Από την άλλη, δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να θελω να κανω και να μην το κάνω απροβλημάτιστα με την 110/11 που εχω τωρα. Λέω να περιμενω το χειμωνα, μπορεί να τσιμπήσω καμιά προσφορά  . Άλλωστε το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει το Μάρτιο, οπότε εχω ενα γεματο εξάμηνο ακόμα πριν να μπορώ να κανω κάποια κινηση τον τελευταίο μήνα του συμβολαίου μου.


Δυστυχώς όχι...

Κάτι στην καρτέλα μου or something έχει θέμα, ακόμα να στείλουν το sms/email για να κάνω επισήμως αποδοχή ώστε να αρχίσει η διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης, 3 βδομάδες μετά το "διερευνούν" ακόμα. Δεν ήταν τεχνικό το θέμα μου είπαν σήμερα, απλά κάτι στο σύστημά τους έφαγε κόλλημα και δεν προχωρούσε η όλη φάση.

Επειδή όμως από σήμερα αρχίζει η χρέωση με πάγιο "αορίστου" χρόνου, δλδ 55-60 ευρώ/μήνα χωρίς την "προσφορά", έκανα αίτηση στη Wind για 100Mbps με 29.90 την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, την Παρασκευή ήρθε το modem και σήμερα θα ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα. 

3 βδομάδες τον βρόνταγαν στην Vodafone, φτάνει, έχουμε κι άλλα πράγματα να σκεφτόμαστε, όχι να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας πότε στο κέρατο θα φτιάξουν τα προβλήματά τους για να γίνει μια δουλειά.


Την 200αρα στο site την έχουν +5.6 ευρώ από τον ΟΤΕ, 57.5 ευρώ ενώ ο ΟΤΕ 51.9. Από την άλλη βέβαια ο ΟΤΕ δεν πρόκειται τηλεφωνικώς να ρίξει την τιμή στα 40 όπως το έκανε η Vodafone. Αν δεν κυκλοφορήσει 300αρι πακέτο (για FTTH) ώστε να σπρώξει την 200αρα πιο κάτω και σε FTTH και σε VDSL δεν βλέπω να γίνεται μείωση τιμής "επισήμως".

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Κάτσε, αυτα τα 55-60 ευρω ειναι για την 100αρα; jc

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάτσε, αυτα τα 55-60 ευρω ειναι για την 100αρα; jc


Όταν τελειώνουν τα 2 χρόνια και πάει σε αορίστου, δεν ισχύει η προσφορά (πχ το site λέει από 44.5 σε 29.90 τώρα, πριν 2 χρόνια είχαν "αρχική" 55) και χρεώνουν στην "αρχική" αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πάντα έτσι γινόταν, το άλλαξαν?

----------


## paanos

Κανονικά ναι. Άτυπα, η Vodafone διατηρεί τη έκπτωση και μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κανονικά ναι. Άτυπα, η Vodafone διατηρεί τη έκπτωση και μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου.


Oh well, δεν πειράζει, βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και να ακούω μπούρδες για δικαιολογίες 3 βδομάδες τώρα.

----------


## mpauld

> Υπάρχει σαν υπηρεσία αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνεται. Έχει χρέωση 2€ το μήνα και ενεργοποείται ή απενεργοποιείται με τους κωδικούς του My Vodafone. 
> Αν το έχεις ενεργό, ουσιαστικά είναι ένα antivirus που τρέχει από τη μεριά τους και καλύπτει όλο σου το δίκτυο, για αυτό και παρακολουθεί τι κανεις.


Λοιπόν, επειδή ξαναμίλησα, δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης του Secure Net τους πρώτους μήνες που είναι δωρεάν, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνεί ο πελάτης.

----------


## paanos

Κατά τυχη έχω γραμμη που μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε, θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πω  :Smile: 

Update: Δεν μου το βγάζει καν ενεργό. Μπορώ να το ενεργοποιήσω με 2€ τον μήνα και 3 μήνες δωρεάν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κανονικά ναι. Άτυπα, η Vodafone διατηρεί τη έκπτωση και μετά τη λήξη του συμβολαίου.


Τελικά δεν την διατήρησε, ήρθε σχεδόν 60 ευρώ για το διάστημα 26/7 έως  25/8, αντί για 37.5.

Απόγευμα 26/7 ενεργοποιήθηκα Wind, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι τα πληρώνω και μετά μου επιστρέφουν για τις υπόλοιπες 29 μέρες.

----------


## paanos

Μη πληρώσεις· περίμενε να βγει ο εκκαθαριστικός.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μη πληρώσεις· περίμενε να βγει ο εκκαθαριστικός.


Kι αυτό μια επιλογή, thnx  :Smile: 

Θα με είχαν να περιμένω να λυθεί το "συστημικό θέμα" του αριθμού, που δεν μπορούσα καν να κάνω αποδοχή ανανέωσης πόσο μάλλον να αναβαθμιστεί σε 200αρα η γραμμή και στο ενδιάμεσο θα χρεωνόμουν με πάγιο αορίστου χρόνου. Φέεεεεταααα...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Και κάπως ετσι αυξάνεται η κερδοφορία της Vodafone , παρά το ότι χάνει συνδρομητή  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  . Κάτι αντίστοιχο έκανε και η αείμνηστη Vivodi (RIP) το 2007...

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν τελειώνουν τα 2 χρόνια και πάει σε αορίστου, δεν ισχύει η προσφορά (πχ το site λέει από 44.5 σε 29.90 τώρα, πριν 2 χρόνια είχαν "αρχική" 55) και χρεώνουν στην "αρχική" αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πάντα έτσι γινόταν, το άλλαξαν?


Ιδέα δεν εχω, αλλά με αυτά που διαβαζω, μάλλον θα φυγω τρέχοντας σε κανα εξαμηνο...

----------


## dimos20

Καλησπέρα, έχω Vodafone Vdsl 50 με απεριόριστα λεπτά προς σταθερά και 360 λεπτά προς κινητά με 25 ευρώ το μήνα.
Το συμβόλαιο λήγει τις προσεχείς ημέρες, και ως προσφορά για να συνεχίσω η Vodafone μου προσφέρει τις ίδιες παροχές με 29 ευρώ.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διατηρήσω την ίδια τιμή;

----------


## paanos

Κάλεσε το τμήμα διακοπών. Ο αριθμος έχει αναφερθεί πιο πάνω.

----------


## IoannisGR13

Μετά από σύντομη επικοινωνία μου με το τμήμα προσφορών υφιστάμενων πελατών της κοσμοτε ανανέωσα με 29.90 / μήνα (τελική τιμή με φπα και τέλη) την 50αρα σύνδεσή μου (απεριόριστα σταθερά , 120 λεπτά προς κινητά + 50αρι). Περίμενα να λήξει εδώ και καιρό αφού πλήρωνα σχεδόν 50 / μήνα με 30 λεπτά προς κινητά. Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει προγραμμα και με περισσότερα λεφτά αλλά το σταθερό δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κάνεις προς κινητά οπότε ήταν αδιάφορο. Δυνατότητα για wind / vodafone στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει αλλά αφού ρώτησα γείτονες και μου είπαν τα χειρότερα αποφάσισα να παραμείνω στην κοσμοτε. Το πάλεψα για 100αρι αλλά κάτω από 38/ μήνα δεν μου το έδινε. Το τηλέφωνο που κάλεσα ήταν το 2106290500.

----------


## sstamat

Προσφορά αναβάθμισης από ADSL, πολύ καιρό πριν τη λήξη, πολύ παλιός πελάτης:
Σε VSDL 50 Double Play (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360' σε κινητά+διεθνή) 23,30 (με ebill). 
Σε VSDL 100  Double Play 25.7 Ευρώ, με ebill.
Για VDSL 200 δεν ρώτησα. 
Οι τιμές είναι για 24 μήνες, χωρίς έκπτωση κινητού, από το 13830.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Έχουμε κάποια updated τιμη στη 200αρα; λήγει το 24μηνο της 100αρας μου σε 2 μηνες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχουμε κάποια updated τιμη στη 200αρα; λήγει το 24μηνο της 100αρας μου σε 2 μηνες.


Προσωπικά θα ανανέωνα 100αρα και θα περίμενα την απάντηση των Vodafone/Wind+Nova στον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό του ΟΤΕ.

Αν φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα γίνει, στη χειρότερη πήγαινε 100αρα ΟΤΕ η οποία θα γίνει 200αρα με 36.90.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω το max ειναι 80 - με πολλα αν  . Παιρνω 50 ρα δηλαδη στον οτε και περιμενω διπλασιασμο ;

----------


## netblues

> Μου έκαναν προσφορά σήμερα 200αρα στα 40 ευρώ και 100αρα 37.5, όσα πλήρωνα εδώ και 2 χρόνια.
> 
> Με εξαργύρωση 1500 alpha bonus το μήνα πάει -7 ευρώ, οπότε όσο θα είχα σε 100αρα Wind (33 ευρώ), γι' αυτό τη δέχτηκα.


Αλλαξαν οι οροι της alpha bonus εξαργυρωσης. Απο 1500 -7 ευρω έγινε 2000 -5 ευρω.
Αυτο δεν το θεωρεί μονομερη τροποποίηση ωστε να φυγει κανεις αζημιως....  Ειναι ομως

----------


## ThReSh

> Αλλαξαν οι οροι της alpha bonus εξαργυρωσης. Απο 1500 -7 ευρω έγινε 2000 -5 ευρω.
> Αυτο δεν το θεωρεί μονομερη τροποποίηση ωστε να φυγει κανεις αζημιως....  Ειναι ομως


Δεν προχώρησε ευτυχώς αυτή η προσφορά ή γενικότερα η ανανέωση συμβολαίου λόγω συστημικού θέματος το καλοκαίρι.

Έγινε φορητότητα στη Wind και ξόδεψα αλλού τους πόντους.  :Razz: 

Λογικά θα κάτσει κι ο διπλασιασμός, οπότε 200αρα με 29.90.  :Very Happy:

----------


## baskon

> Δεν προχώρησε ευτυχώς αυτή η προσφορά ή γενικότερα η ανανέωση συμβολαίου λόγω συστημικού θέματος το καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Έγινε φορητότητα στη Wind και ξόδεψα αλλού τους πόντους. 
> 
> Λογικά θα κάτσει κι ο διπλασιασμός, οπότε 200αρα με 29.90.


Εγώ πάλι ακολούθησα την ακριβώς ανάποδη πορεία (WIND ->VF) γιατί η WIND δε μου έδινε με τίποτα φυσιολογική τιμή στην 100αρα .. και αν κατσει τελικά ο διπλασιασμός θα έχω τη 200αρα από τη VF με 24.90! Για κάποιο λόγο μάλιστα μου δώσαν και 2 δωρεάν μήνες μετέπειτα αν και δεν ειχαμε συμφωνήσει κάτι τέτοιο ..  :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ πάλι ακολούθησα την ακριβώς ανάποδη πορεία (WIND ->VF) γιατί η WIND δε μου έδινε με τίποτα φυσιολογική τιμή στην 100αρα .. και αν κατσει τελικά ο διπλασιασμός θα έχω τη 200αρα από τη VF με 24.90! Για κάποιο λόγο μάλιστα μου δώσαν και 2 δωρεάν μήνες μετέπειτα αν και δεν ειχαμε συμφωνήσει κάτι τέτοιο ..


Στην 200αρα θα είχα θέμα με Vodafone λόγω του H300s, ενώ τώρα με το Zyxel της Wind έχω bridge mode επισήμως.  :Smile:

----------


## phantom77

> Αλλαξαν οι οροι της alpha bonus εξαργυρωσης. Απο 1500 -7 ευρω έγινε 2000 -5 ευρω.


Απο πότε ισχύει αυτό; Στον λογαριασμό Απριλίου βλέπω έκπτωση €7, όπως πάντα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Απο πότε ισχύει αυτό; Στον λογαριασμό Απριλίου βλέπω έκπτωση €7, όπως πάντα.


Παίζει να είδε μάλλον όταν πληρώνεις manually τον λογαριασμό, όχι μέσω πάγιας εντολής με πιστωτική.

----------


## phantom77

> Παίζει να είδε μάλλον όταν πληρώνεις manually τον λογαριασμό, όχι μέσω πάγιας εντολής με πιστωτική.


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αλλά εκεί λέει για έκπτωση €4 και €8, δεν μου ταίριαζαν τα νούμερα.

----------


## villager

> Παίζει να είδε μάλλον όταν πληρώνεις manually τον λογαριασμό, όχι μέσω πάγιας εντολής με πιστωτική.


Παιδιά πως ενεργοποιώ την έκπτωση αυτήν;; απλά βάζεις στην εφαρμογή πάγια εντολή πληρωμής;;

----------


## phantom77

Πάγια εντολή πληρωμής με πιστωτική της Alpha. Έτσι όμως που έχουν καταντήσει το My Vodafone, δεν μπορώ να βρω που το επιλέγεις αυτό.

Στην εφαρμογή μάλλον το βρίσκεις αν πατήσεις το υπόλοιπο λογαριασμού.

----------


## ThReSh

> Παιδιά πως ενεργοποιώ την έκπτωση αυτήν;; απλά βάζεις στην εφαρμογή πάγια εντολή πληρωμής;;


Πλέον δεν θυμάμαι ή μπορώ να βρω, έχω φύγει από Vodafone.

----------


## villager

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το κόπο.

Βρήκα στην εφαρμογή κάτω από την ανάλυση πληρωμών, υπάρχει κουμπί ενεργοποίησης.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως δεν ζήτησε το cvv, ίσως επειδή την είχα αποθηκεύσει όταν κάνω manual πληρωμή. Πάντως λέει ενεργό. Θα δούμε...

----------


## aitos

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το κόπο.
> 
> Βρήκα στην εφαρμογή κάτω από την ανάλυση πληρωμών, υπάρχει κουμπί ενεργοποίησης.
> 
> Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως δεν ζήτησε το cvv, ίσως επειδή την είχα αποθηκεύσει όταν κάνω manual πληρωμή. Πάντως λέει ενεργό. Θα δούμε...


ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ και εγω βονταφον εχω , αν ενεργοποιησουμε την παγια εντολη με οποιαδηποτε καρτα εχει τοση εκπτωση ? πες αν θες !! ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ και εγω βονταφον εχω , αν ενεργοποιησουμε την παγια εντολη με οποιαδηποτε καρτα εχει τοση εκπτωση ? πες αν θες !! ευχαριστω


Είναι για κάρτες Alpha Bank και ξοδεύεις 1500 Bonus πόντους το μήνα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Είναι για κάρτες Alpha Bank και ξοδεύεις 1500 Bonus πόντους το μήνα.


Πλέον 2000 πόντους για €5  :Mad:

----------


## villager

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ και εγω βονταφον εχω , αν ενεργοποιησουμε την παγια εντολη με οποιαδηποτε καρτα εχει τοση εκπτωση ? πες αν θες !! ευχαριστω


Πρόκειται για κάρτες bonus προγράμματος της aplha bank. Περισσότερα εδώ https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/l...lirono-online/

----------


## aitos

ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## phantom77

> Πλέον 2000 πόντους για €5





> Πρόκειται για κάρτες bonus προγράμματος της aplha bank. Περισσότερα εδώ https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/l...lirono-online/


Έκπτωση €4 λέει στο παραπάνω link...




> Εαν είσαι συνδρομητής σταθερής ή/και κινητής, μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις πάγια εντολή πληρωμής λογαριασμού και να προσθέσεις την αυτόματη εξαργύρωση Bonus πόντων, οπότε κερδίζεις έκπτωση 4€ στο σύνολο του λογαριασμού σου για 2000 Bonus πόντους


Κουβέντα για αυτό στο έντυπο του λογαριασμού, φυσικά.

----------


## aitos

> Έκπτωση €4 λέει στο παραπάνω link...
> 
> 
> 
> Κουβέντα για αυτό στο έντυπο του λογαριασμού, φυσικά.


ε τοτε ειναι το ιδιο χωρις αυτοματη εντολη ,δεν εχει νοημα .....ολοι κοροιδεουν

----------


## nyannaco

> Έκπτωση €4 λέει στο παραπάνω link...


Ισως τα €5 ισχύουν μόνο για την πάγια εντολή; Δεν ξέρω, το μήνυμα που μου ήρθε στο κινητό έλεγε €5, και λογοασιασμό δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη.

----------


## phantom77

> Ισως τα €5 ισχύουν μόνο για την πάγια εντολή; Δεν ξέρω, το μήνυμα που μου ήρθε στο κινητό έλεγε €5, και λογοασιασμό δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη.


Μα και στη σελίδα τους για πάγια εντολή λέει οτι είναι η έκπτωση των €4. Μήνυμα δεν πήρα, μήπως μου την χαρίσουν επειδή είμαι...αρχαίος πελάτης;  :Razz:

----------


## geoav

Εχω την παγια εντολη με καρτα Alpha bonus 2 χρονια πλεον και μεχρι και τον τελευταιο λογαριασμο που πληρωσα 11/4 ηταν -7 ευρα το μηνα με χρηση 1500 ποντων. 
Τωρα χωρις καμια ενημερωση καπου αυτο αλλαξε στον καινουριο λογαριασμο που ειναι να πληρωθει 10/5 και η μειωση πλεον ειναι 5 ευρω (μαλλον με 2000 ποντους) .
Δε θα επρεπε να εχω καποια ενημερωση γι'αυτο σε καποιον λογαριασμο απο τους προηγουμενους?

----------


## nyannaco

> Εχω την παγια εντολη με καρτα Alpha bonus 2 χρονια πλεον και μεχρι και τον τελευταιο λογαριασμο που πληρωσα 11/4 ηταν -7 ευρα το μηνα με χρηση 1500 ποντων. 
> Τωρα χωρις καμια ενημερωση καπου αυτο αλλαξε στον καινουριο λογαριασμο που ειναι να πληρωθει 10/5 και η μειωση πλεον ειναι 5 ευρω (μαλλον με 2000 ποντους) .
> Δε θα επρεπε να εχω καποια ενημερωση γι'αυτο σε καποιον λογαριασμο απο τους προηγουμενους?


Ούτε εγώ είχα ενημέρωση τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό, ένα SMS μου ήρθε που έλεγε από 4 Απριλίου αλλάζει σε €5 για 2000 πόντους. Ακόμη δεν έχω πάρει λογαριασμό.

----------


## geoav

> Ούτε εγώ είχα ενημέρωση τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό, ένα SMS μου ήρθε που έλεγε από 4 Απριλίου αλλάζει σε €5 για 2000 πόντους. Ακόμη δεν έχω πάρει λογαριασμό.


Ουτε καν sms δεν ελαβα. Καμια απολυτως ενημερωση.

----------


## nyo64

Καλησπέρα. Πήρα προσφορά για 100αρα με απεριορ.σταθερα και 360 κινητά στα 25€ τελική τιμή και λέω να την κάνω από τον ΟΤΕ. Τι λέτε είναι καλή τιμή; Να την κάνω την μετάβαση;

----------


## aitos

> Καλησπέρα. Πήρα προσφορά για 100αρα με απεριορ.σταθερα και 360 κινητά στα 25€ τελική τιμή και λέω να την κάνω από τον ΟΤΕ. Τι λέτε είναι καλή τιμή; Να την κάνω την μετάβαση;


πολυ καλη νομιζω εγω τωρα εχω 50αρα με αυτη τη τιμη ....δωσανε και σε ενα φιλο μου 100αρα με 25 ευρω φαινεται θελουν πελατες

----------


## dimyok

25 ; Πολυ καλο αλλα ειναι μουγκαφον ?

----------


## nyo64

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μουγκαφον αλλά είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά με όλο το πακέτο.το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι ΟΤΕ με 24αρη από καφαο vdsl και συχρονιζω στα 27-2,5 και είμαι τρομερά ευχαριστημένος από τιμή και ιντερνέτ. Πληρώνω 22€ για 24αρη 250' σταθερά και 30' κινητά που δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα. Το θέμα είναι ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου και δεν ιδρώνει το αυτακι τους να μου δώσουν κάτι καλό και φθηνό ανταυτου πανάκριβο πρόγραμμα με χαζές παροχές. Υπομονή λοιπόν να κάνω την φορητότητα να δούμε τι θα μου δώσουνε μετά.

----------


## dimyok

Κάτι είναι πολύ σάπιο στο 13888 δίνουν ληστρικες τιμές και περιμένουν να είναι ανανέωση

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μουγκαφον αλλά είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά με όλο το πακέτο.το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι ΟΤΕ με 24αρη από καφαο vdsl και συχρονιζω στα 27-2,5 και είμαι τρομερά ευχαριστημένος από τιμή και ιντερνέτ. Πληρώνω 22€ για 24αρη 250' σταθερά και 30' κινητά που δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα. Το θέμα είναι ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου και δεν ιδρώνει το αυτακι τους να μου δώσουν κάτι καλό και φθηνό ανταυτου πανάκριβο πρόγραμμα με χαζές παροχές. Υπομονή λοιπόν να κάνω την φορητότητα να δούμε τι θα μου δώσουνε μετά.


Πρόσεχε μόνο μη μπλέξεις με τις φορητότητες.. 
Αν δεν επιλέξεις άμεση ενεργοποίηση, δλδ να χάσεις το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης, αν γίνει τηλεφωνικά, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι ο πάροχος σου δεν θα μάθει τίποτα παρά μόνο μετά τις 14 ημέρες που είναι το περιθώριο αναμονής.. Κοινώς δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις πίσω μετά τις 14 ημέρες.. Ούτε κ καλύτερη τιμή θα πάρεις εφόσον δεν θα ξέρουν επίσημα ότι φεύγεις.. Μόνο αν σου στείλουν οι άλλοι κάποιο χαρτί προσφοράς και το στείλεις εσύ στο πάροχο σου.. 
Αν τώρα επιλέξεις άμεση ενεργοποίηση, τότε ο πάροχος σου θα το μάθει αμέσως καθώς η αίτηση φορητότητας θα γίνει άμεσα, ίσως να λάβεις από το πάροχο σου καλύτερη τιμή, ίσως, αλλά πάλι δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις πίσω καθώς θα έχεις χάσει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης... 
Τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως παλιά που γινότανε το παζάρι της τρελής με τις φορητότητες/τιμές.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω καλά.. 
Όποιος θέλει ας συμπληρώσει.. 
Γενικά πάντως προσοχή με τις φορητότητες όπως είπα..

----------


## georgeole

> Πρόσεχε μόνο μη μπλέξεις με τις φορητότητες.. 
> Αν δεν επιλέξεις άμεση ενεργοποίηση, δλδ να χάσεις το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης, αν γίνει τηλεφωνικά, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι ο πάροχος σου δεν θα μάθει τίποτα παρά μόνο μετά τις 14 ημέρες που είναι το περιθώριο αναμονής.. Κοινώς δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις πίσω μετά τις 14 ημέρες.. Ούτε κ καλύτερη τιμή θα πάρεις εφόσον δεν θα ξέρουν επίσημα ότι φεύγεις.. Μόνο αν σου στείλουν οι άλλοι κάποιο χαρτί προσφοράς και το στείλεις εσύ στο πάροχο σου.. 
> Αν τώρα επιλέξεις άμεση ενεργοποίηση, τότε ο πάροχος σου θα το μάθει αμέσως καθώς η αίτηση φορητότητας θα γίνει άμεσα, ίσως να λάβεις από το πάροχο σου καλύτερη τιμή, ίσως, αλλά πάλι δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις πίσω καθώς θα έχεις χάσει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης... 
> Τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως παλιά που γινότανε το παζάρι της τρελής με τις φορητότητες/τιμές.. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω καλά.. 
> Όποιος θέλει ας συμπληρώσει.. 
> Γενικά πάντως προσοχή με τις φορητότητες όπως είπα..


Μια χαρά τα λες φίλε μου. Τέρμα τα παλιά καλά τρελά παζάρια. Θέλει πολλή προσοχή τι θα κάνει κάποιος, γιατί, εδώ που τα λέμε σε κανέναν τους δεν είναι να έχεις πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη... Πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση, το μυστικό είναι να μη βιαζόμαστε, έστω και αν δούμε μια ΚΑΛΗ προσφορά. Οι καλές προσφορές ποτέ δεν χάνονται, τα λεφτά χάνονται! :Razz:

----------


## lsavvaid

Και εγώ πριν από 3 ημέρες ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου στη Vodafone μετά από φορητότητα (cosmote)

Μου έκαναν προσφορά  vdsl 100/10, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 σε κινητά με 24,90

Νομίζω η κανονική τιμή πακέτου είναι στα 32 ευρώ περίπου

Βέβαια παρόλο που επέλεξα άμεση ενεργοποίηση και το όλο θέμα έγινε τηλεφωνικά με πήραν από την cosmote για αντιπροσφορά.

----------


## nyo64

Τι σου πρόσφεραν και πόσο;

----------


## lsavvaid

> Τι σου πρόσφεραν και πόσο;


50αρα και απεριόριστα στα ίδια χρήματα

----------


## dimyok

Η cosmote 50αρα και απεριόριστα με 25 ακουγεται περιεργο ...

----------


## lsavvaid

Αυτό μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο

Τους είπα δίνω 26 χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας (ήταν 23 και επειδή έληξε το συμβόλαιο πήγε 26) 

Στην αρχή μου πρόσφερε απεριόριστα σε σταθερά και μετά επειδή ανέφερα πως πιάνω 8 ταχύτητα λόγω απόστασης πρότεινε 50αρι vdsl στην ίδια τιμή

Τώρα τι και πως δεν έχω εικόνα πόσο ρίχνουν την τιμή

Αλλά νομίζω στα νέα πακέτα με 28 έχεις αυτά οπότε δεν το βλέπω ότι έκαναν κάποια τρελή προσφορά

----------


## GregoirX23

> 50αρα και απεριόριστα στα ίδια χρήματα


Ενδιαφέρον... 
Απεριόριστα μόνο σταθερά η και κινητά; 
Γιατί στη μια περίπτωση έχει 500' για κινητά και απεριόριστα κινητά στο άλλο..

----------


## lsavvaid

Απεριόριστα σταθερά όχι σε κινητά

----------


## drberto

Απο φορητοτητα 26,9€-1,5€ λογω κινητου vf=25,4€/μηνα και 2 μηνες παγια δωρεαν, για 100αρι vdsl,απεριοριστα σταθερα,360' κινητα

----------


## dimitris_p

Ήμουν vodafone με 50αρα voip απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 λεπτά κινητά. Κόστος με έκπτωση λόγο Χαμηλού συγχρονισμού 22ευρώ. Aπο f/b βρήκα προσφορά της wind και άλλαξα. Στα 26 ευρώ 100αρα και με απεριόριστα κινητά. Αν και λόγο γραμμής δεν πάω πάνω από 35.  :Evil:

----------


## aitos

> Ήμουν vodafone με 50αρα voip απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 λεπτά κινητά. Κόστος με έκπτωση λόγο Χαμηλού συγχρονισμού 22ευρώ. Aπο f/b βρήκα προσφορά της wind και άλλαξα. Στα 26 ευρώ 100αρα και με απεριόριστα κινητά. Αν και λόγο γραμμής δεν πάω πάνω από 35.


ζητησε να σου αλλαξουν καρτελα στο καφαο , πιθανονο να καλυτερεψει

----------


## dimitris_p

> ζητησε να σου αλλαξουν καρτελα στο καφαο , πιθανονο να καλυτερεψει


Μπα! εχει γινει 3-4 φορες έλεγχος και η βλάβη ειναι στο υπόγειο καλώδιο μεταξύ καμπίνας και βοχ. Δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ελευθερο άλλο ζευγάρι ώστε να γινει η αλλαγή.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απεριόριστα σταθερά όχι σε κινητά


Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει επίσημα νέο πακέτο χωρίς κινητά... Εκτός αν είναι παλιό πακέτο... Μάλλον η προσφορά ήταν για το πακέτο που είχες; Εξατομικευμένη δλδ..

----------


## Vasilis 07

Σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνει το 2ετές συμβόλαιο και είπα να ρωτήσω για προσφορά. Τώρα είμαι στο VDSL 50Mbps στα 23,90 και με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο η προσφορά που μπορούν είναι στα 26,01 (το 0,1 μου αρέσει). Μάλλον είναι καιρός να τους χαιρετίσω.

----------


## aitos

> Σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνει το 2ετές συμβόλαιο και είπα να ρωτήσω για προσφορά. Τώρα είμαι στο VDSL 50Mbps στα 23,90 και με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο η προσφορά που μπορούν είναι στα 26,01 (το 0,1 μου αρέσει). Μάλλον είναι καιρός να τους χαιρετίσω.


ναι και γω που ρωτησα για αναβαθ,ιση , αντι 29,5 που ηταν η 100αρα πριν ενα μηνα μου ειπαν 32,8 .....( ακριβηναν τα σουβλακια που τρωνε φαινεται  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνει το 2ετές συμβόλαιο και είπα να ρωτήσω για προσφορά. Τώρα είμαι στο VDSL 50Mbps στα 23,90 και με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο η προσφορά που μπορούν είναι στα 26,01 (το 0,1 μου αρέσει). Μάλλον είναι καιρός να τους χαιρετίσω.


Και η wind 26 νομίζω το έχει... Με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι στις κλήσεις είναι όλα απεριόριστα... Η βοντα νομίζω έχει τη πιο χαμηλή τιμή για νέους πελάτες.. 
Για ΟΤΕ δεν αναφέρω γιατί στάνταρ είναι μερικά κλικ πιο πάνω από τις τιμές που συζητάμε... Τη 50αρα με απεριόριστα σταθερά κ 500' κινητά το έχει 28.. 
Καλή τιμή για ΟΤΕ αλλά... Όπως κ να το δούμε είναι λίγο τσιμπημενη ακόμα.. 
Δες κ για νόβα μεριά, είδα έχουν στη σελίδα 50αρα με 120' προς κινητά, σταθερά δεν αναφέρω γιατί όλοι σχεδόν τα έχουν απεριόριστα, στα 23€.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ότι κ αν κάνεις ενημέρωσε να ξέρουμε..  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ναι και γω που ρωτησα για αναβαθ,ιση , αντι 29,5 που ηταν η 100αρα πριν ενα μηνα μου ειπαν 32,8 .....( ακριβηναν τα σουβλακια που τρωνε φαινεται


Η wind νομίζω την έχει 29,90... Η νόβα μετά με 26...

----------


## t300

Πελάτης από εποχή cyta, έχω 24Mbps και έχω υπόλοιπο 12μήνες συμβόλαιο. Κάλεσα για προσφορά αναβάθμισης σε VDSL 50 και μου δίνουν 26 τελική τιμή. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δωθεί χαμηλότερη προσφορά αυτήν την περίοδο;

----------


## aitos

> Πελάτης από εποχή cyta, έχω 24Mbps και έχω υπόλοιπο 12μήνες συμβόλαιο. Κάλεσα για προσφορά αναβάθμισης σε VDSL 50 και μου δίνουν 26 τελική τιμή. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δωθεί χαμηλότερη προσφορά αυτήν την περίοδο;


πες τους οτι η wind me 26 ευρω δινει 100αρα ....ισως αλλαξουν την τιμη  :Smile:

----------


## t300

> πες τους οτι η wind me 26 ευρω δινει 100αρα ....ισως αλλαξουν την τιμη


Το "κακό" είναι ότι βρίσκομαι χρονικά στη μέση του συμβολαίου και έχω ποινή 80 ευρώ για πρόωρη αποχώρηση. Και προφανώς το γνωρίζουν  :Smile:

----------


## paanos

> Πελάτης από εποχή cyta, έχω 24Mbps και έχω υπόλοιπο 12μήνες συμβόλαιο. Κάλεσα για προσφορά αναβάθμισης σε VDSL 50 και μου δίνουν 26 τελική τιμή. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δωθεί χαμηλότερη προσφορά αυτήν την περίοδο;


Κάλεσε 2104276304 και ζήτησε προσφορά για 100mbps, όχι για 50. Για κάποιο λόγο την δίνουν φθηνότερα. 
Δες και τις προσφορές σου στο My Vodafone

----------


## GregoirX23

Τι να πει και ο οτε που την έχει 28 τη 50αρα με 500' κινητά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Πελάτης από εποχή cyta, έχω 24Mbps και έχω υπόλοιπο 12μήνες συμβόλαιο. Κάλεσα για προσφορά αναβάθμισης σε VDSL 50 και μου δίνουν 26 τελική τιμή. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δωθεί χαμηλότερη προσφορά αυτήν την περίοδο;


Τώρα τι παροχές έχεις από ομιλία; Με τι πάγιο; 
Και εγώ πρώην cyta είμαι με 24αρα και 600' κινητά με ~22ε πρπ..

- - - Updated - - -




> πες τους οτι η wind me 26 ευρω δινει 100αρα ....ισως αλλαξουν την τιμη


Μιλώντας πάντα για vdsl φυσικά.. 
Στη σελίδα τους 26 έχουν τη 50αρα, να υποθέσω ότι και αυτή τη δίνουν πιο χαμηλά;

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό εδώ από τη κεντρική σελίδα να υποθέσω ότι είναι μόνο για νέους πελάτες; 
https://www.vodafone.gr/statheri-pro...=20220110-vdsl

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνει το 2ετές συμβόλαιο και είπα να ρωτήσω για προσφορά. Τώρα είμαι στο VDSL 50Mbps στα 23,90 και με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο η προσφορά που μπορούν είναι στα 26,01 (το 0,1 μου αρέσει). Μάλλον είναι καιρός να τους χαιρετίσω.


Ίδια περίπτωση; 
Μάλλον σε ανανέωση τη πατάς και πάει 26..

----------


## powerup

Καλημερα 
Ληγει το συμβολαιο μου στη nova στις 29/6 .
Η
 nova μου ειχε δωσει 23€ 50αρα με απεριοριστα σταθερα +120' κινητα + 1 μηνα δωρεαν .(22€ με την αφαιρεση του δωρεαν ).
Η wind 26€ 100αρα απεριοριστα σταθερα+ κινητα +τελη ενεργοποιησης+ρουτερ+ 1 μηνα δωρεαν (24,9 με την αφαιρεση του δωρεαν μηνα)
Επικοινωνησα με nova για να ενημερωσω κι ειπαν θα παρει το τμημα προσφορων ( με καλεσε 2 φορες το 13831 αλλα κληνει οταν το σηκωνω )
Εχουμε καποια αλλη προσφορα απο vodafon πχ ποιο συμφερουσα?Αν μπορω να παρω εγω για να ζητησω προσφορα καποιο τηλεφωνο ?
Σκεφτομαι με τη ληξη του συμβολαιου να παω στη wind(η νοdafon αν κανει καλυτερη προσφορα ) κι να ζητησω συμβολαιο αμεσης ενεργοποιησης με αρση του δικαιωματος υπαναχωρισης . 
Ισχυει οτι μπορει να γινει ακυρωση συμβολαιου πριν την ενεργοποιηση στο νεο παροχο αν γινει αντιπροσφορα που θα αποδεχτω κι θα καταθεσω αιτημα ακυρωσης συμβολαιου στο νεο παροχο πριν την ενεργοποιηση της γραμμης στο νεο παροχο(οχι υπαναχωρηση αλλα ακυρωση συμβολαιου) ?

----------


## Vasilis 07

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα καθώς το τέλος πλησιάζει. Σε νέα προσπάθεια για προσφορά μου ανάφεραν ότι σε ανανέωση/αναβάθμιση στα 100 MB δεν προβλέπεται και νέος εξοπλισμός!!!

----------


## powerup

Τελικα θα καταληξω στη Nova με 50mbs 23€ κι ενα μηνα δωρο (+ σταθερα+120' κινητα)
για 2 λογους :
Α)γιατι βλεποντας χθες το καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ που ερχεται απο το διπλανο σπιτι σε μενα διαπιστωσα οτι εχει ανοιξη κι τα "λινα" εχουν σκουργιασει σε πολλα σημεια.
Β) δεν παιζω παιχνιδια ουτε κατεβαζω αρχεια αντε να δω κανενα 4Κ netflix η youtube η ταινια ονλινε η ποδοσφαιρο online 
Tα50mps αρκουν

----------


## chatzi70

Πελάτης από εποχή HOL.

Είχα συμβόλαιο για 24αρα γραμμή + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 300' προς κινητά με τιμή 16,50€. Πήραν τηλέφωνο στο κινητό της συζύγου για άλλο λόγο κι επειδή σε 2 μήνες έληγε το συμβόλαιο της σταθερής έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 100αρα με 600' δωρεάν προς κινητά με 23.60€ για 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλές τιμές..

----------


## powerup

Η vodafon κανει καλες προσφορες στους 
πελατες της η Nova για αναβαθμιση δινει τις τιμες του site χωρις τους δωρεαν μηνες συνηθως.

----------


## gmasou14

αναβαθμιση γραμμης με επικοινωνια δικη μου απο 50Mbps 2play σε 100Mbps 3play + disney+ (χωρις το παιδικο προγραμμα) απο 23,88 σε 26,7 ευρω με καινουριο ρουτερ, 2 χρονια συμβολαιο

----------


## aitos

> αναβαθμιση γραμμης με επικοινωνια δικη μου απο 50Mbps 2play σε 100Mbps 3play + disney+ (χωρις το παιδικο προγραμμα) απο 23,88 σε 26,7 ευρω με καινουριο ρουτερ, 2 χρονια συμβολαιο


καλοριζικο κι εγω περιπου  τα ιδια πηρα , ελπιζω το disney να εχει ποικιλια

----------


## ThReSh

> αναβαθμιση γραμμης με επικοινωνια δικη μου απο 50Mbps 2play σε 100Mbps 3play + disney+ (χωρις το παιδικο προγραμμα) απο 23,88 σε 26,7 ευρω με καινουριο ρουτερ, 2 χρονια συμβολαιο


Αναρωτιέμαι αν τώρα με τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, θα μπορούσες να έβαζες τσαμπέ VodafoneTV+DisneyPlus μετά την αποδοχή αναβάθμισης από 50 σε 100.

----------


## paanos

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν τώρα με τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, θα μπορούσες να έβαζες τσαμπέ VodafoneTV+DisneyPlus μετά την αποδοχή αναβάθμισης από 50 σε 100.


24.70 θα του δίνανε με 600’ προς κινητα

----------


## sfinaki2002

Απεριόριστα σταθερά Ελλάδος (αστικά και υπεραστικά)
- 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής αλλά και σε διεθνή σταθερά (45 χώρες )
- Internet 100 Μbps  

Το συμβόλαιο ισχύει για 24 μήνες με σταθερή την τιμή του παγίου, από τη πρώτη ημέρα ενεργοποίησης.

Τελική τιμή παγίου 24,57 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ και τέλη*

Επιπλέον η Vodafone σας κάνει 2 πάγια δώρο τα οποία θα αποδωθούν στον 2ο και 3ο λογαριασμό σας.

* Δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης και εγκατάστασης
*Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός (Ρούτερ)
*Η τιμή περιλαμβάνει 1€ έκπτωση ebill η οποία ισχύει όσο υπάρχει ενεργό το ebill.

μεταφορα απο wind
- 1.36 κινητο vodafon 23.21

----------


## paanos

Για τηλεόραση ζήτησες; Πιθανότατα θα ήταν το ίδιο πάγιο +2,5€ λόγω του αποκωδικοποιητή

----------


## bill27

λοιπον ακουστε προσφορα απο vodafone καρτοπρογραμμα στα 12,40€ με 8 γιγα(+30 giga τους 3 πρωτους μηνες),απεριοριστη ομιλια,600σμσ+τριπλε πλαυ με 10 ωρες κινητα απεριοριστα σταθερα και vodafone tv me disney plusμε ολες τις εκπτωσεις 19 και κατι.Δλδ 20 € για τριπλε πλαυ με disney kai 12,50€ για καροπρογραμμα =32,50€ολα αυτα με 24αρα που πιανει 17mbps,σκεφτομαι να την αποδεχτω εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## jasonpap

Λήγει το συμβόλαιο (vdsl 100/10,360' κινητά) σε ένα μήνα και με έχουν πάρει 3 τηλέφωνα να ανανεώσω στα ίδια χρήματα-29€. Μάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ καλή τιμή πλέον ε;

----------


## sakisvele

++onenet προγραμμα για 100mbs κ αι 2 γραμμες εχει παρει καποιος...??? τιμαρα..

----------

